# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264











> One week after obliterating the brazen Dean Ambrose with an F-5, Brock Lesnar looks to dominate Raw once again, two weeks before battling The Lunatic Fringe and Roman Reigns in a Triple Threat Match at WWE Fastlane. What awaits on what’s sure to be a bombastic edition of Monday night’s hottest show, live in Seattle? WWE.com has some ideas.














> Last week, after showing defiance in the face of Brock Lesnar, Dean Ambrose’s bravery was met with cruel vengeance when The Beast Incarnate ambushed The Lunatic Fringe with a ring-shaking F-5. The brutal attack sent a chilling message to both Ambrose and Roman Reigns — Lesnar’s opponents at WWE Fastlane.
> 
> As outside forces look to turn WWE’s brothers-in-arms against each other in the lead-up to that high-stakes bout, Lesnar will be on the warpath Monday night once again. Will Ambrose get his pound of flesh from The Beast, with The Big Dog by his side, or will the promise of a WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match against Triple H at WrestleMania drive the best friends apart physically and psychologically?














> Ever since AJ Styles scored a huge victory over Chris Jericho in his Raw debut, Y2J has taken an intense interest in The Phenomenal One’s career, going so far as to challenge Styles to a rematch on this Thursday’s SmackDown. It’s clear that Jericho sees some of himself in the ring veteran, and is seeking to push Styles to his limit whenever possible. But is there a part of Jericho that is attempting to derail the WWE newcomer’s career?
> 
> The Phenomenal One has approached each of his matchups with pitbull-like tenacity since emerging during this year’s Royal Rumble Match, and it’s that aggression that has captured the imagination and the attention of the WWE Universe. Is Jericho jealous of what Styles might be capable of on The Road to WrestleMania? After all, as history has proven, Y2J isn’t exactly fond of sharing the spotlight. Expect Jericho to pay very close attention to whatever awaits Styles on Raw.














> Last week on Raw, Sasha Banks broke away from Team B.A.D. to forge her own destiny, and The Boss’ declaration of her own independence didn’t sit very well with Naomi and Tamina. Sasha and Becky Lynch fought off the attacking Team B.A.D. remnants, becoming what can best be described as an alliance of necessity as a result.
> 
> As we witnessed on SmackDown, Becky and Sasha are by no means exchanging friendship bracelets at this point, but they have formed a united front against Naomi and Tamina as they separately pursue the Divas Championship. Will this uneasy union pay off on Raw?














> Ryback went into SmackDown with an appetite, and he gorged himself on lamb chops.
> 
> Showing renewed intensity on Thursday night, The Big Guy defeated Erick Rowan — despite “The Black Sheep” Braun Strowman’s imposing presence at ringside — and made a powerful statement to The Wyatt Family: Ryback isn’t afraid.
> 
> But should he be? Last Monday night, The Wyatt Family dismantled the similarly bold Big Show with a 3-on-1 beatdown. Ryback had best be cautious this week.














> Goldust is a lot of things: bizarre, unpredictable and unsettling are a few words that spring to mind. But he’s also persistent, as evidenced by his continued attempts to woo R-Truth into a tag team partnership known as The Golden Truth.
> 
> Last Thursday before SmackDown, The Bizarre One disguised himself as a bellhop and ambushed his would-be partner in a hotel lobby. Goldust left disappointed and empty-handed, save for a pair of R-Truth’s underwear that he might or might not have tried on later that night. Yet, something tells us he’ll make another attempt to win Truth over on Raw. Will Goldust find success this week?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.



:maisie3

Meh.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking*

My response to all of those topics.

* I enjoyed the Ambrose and Lesnar interactions on Raw and look forward to see how they continue that story.

* I've also enjoyed the Jericho/AJ interactions and look forward to see how they build to their SD match.

* Sasha and Becky had a fun interaction on SD and I'll enjoy their partnership while it lasts.

* Ryback has finally transformed into Ryberg.

* Goldust and R-Truth are a good pair.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking*

Im interested in what Ambrose does and what sort of promo he may cut.

That's it really. Maybe Styles/Jericho too.


----------



## I MARK 4 VOLS (Mar 10, 2015)

WWE really needs to stop making "the big dog" happen. Groff @ that nickname.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking*

Other than the possibility of more Ambrose/Lesner clashes its probably going to be very hard for me to get through 3 hours just to want to see that


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



> What awaits on what’s sure to be a bombastic edition of Monday night’s hottest show, live in Seattle?





> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

They've not given me any reason to care.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT

For this other wrestling show, which will air Wednesday.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Oooh boy, I wonder if they'll manage to get Reigns over this time?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

RAWBROSE AGAIN :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

It's 2016 and they are trying to sell a Goldust - R-Truth tag-team as being a highlight on the Road to Wrestlemania...


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

They should really ditch the script and let these guys sink or swim at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

RAW without Bryan in Seattle will leave them viewerless in Seattle. I'm just not interested in what they're selling right now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

In before the fuckery


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

If Bryan doesn't come back tonight, in his hometown, I genuinely think we'll never see him again. 

Please Bryan. Save us from this dogshit product.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> Please Bryan. Save us from this dogshit product.


Umm Bryan is only a wrestler, he can't perform miracles


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I hope for a Bryan appearance too but don't kid yourselves, Bryan cannot save this product.

Its exactly the same product, a few Daniel Bryan chants and in-ring apearances aren't going to change that.

I would be interested to see the ratings breakdowns if/when he appears to see if he does spike them at all.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



Daemon_Rising said:


> I hope for a Bryan appearance too but don't kid yourselves, Bryan cannot save this product.
> 
> Its exactly the same product, a few Daniel Bryan chants and in-ring apearances aren't going to change that.
> 
> I would be interested to see the ratings breakdowns if/when he appears to see if he does spike them at all.


lol yup, having Bryan show up is basically like trying to cover up having your arm cut off by putting a band aid on it


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

*Braun vs Brain*

I like the new look Ryback and I hope to see more of him in the future. However, I can't help but to think that he has no real feud, or strong heel to really help him progress. There is only one heel outside of The Miz that could really get Ryback over again. Enter in Damien Sandow. The Intellectual Savior is the perfect heel to really help establish Ryback and his fresh look. I would love to hear Sandow belittle Ryback and talk too intelligent for Ryback to understand. However, Ryback always gets the physical upper hand on Damien. You can't have the heel out doing the face, like JBL says the heel has to make the crowd hate him/her and love the baby face. That's the job. Both have ten years of experience with the company as well.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



ellthom said:


> lol yup, having Bryan show up is basically like trying to cover up having your arm cut off by putting a band aid on it


Or like sprinkling sugar over a big plate of shit.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



> Goldust left disappointed and empty-handed, save for a pair of R-Truth’s underwear that he might or might not have tried on later that night


:HA

This sounds better than the Reigns vs McMahon shit going on


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

What's with all the rumors of a Daniel Bryan sighting?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

CM Punk blocked me and all I said was "Man fight already" :grin2:


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

If Bryan shows up, and Wyatt does relevant stuff. And, and, and Styles is there. I'm ok.

Man this Raw seems so... dull.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

If they want ratings tonight, all they have to do is have cole say that Daniel Bryan will make an announcement at the end of the show regarding his in-ring status

*3 hours later, vince comes out*

:vince "Yeh…..Bryan is still retired " :Vince


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



Drago said:


> CAN'T FUCKING WAIT
> 
> For this other wrestling show, which will air Wednesday.


Which will accomplish more in 1 hour than Raw will in 3.


----------



## Socionc (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Is brock on?


----------



## harrypatel (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I am sure that Reigns will return in Next Monday Night Raw


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Let's see who KO jobs to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Kevin Owens will probably job to Heath Slater this week. :sadpanda


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

We all know the Seattle fans are going to be demanding for Bryan all night long, I just hope the announcement is something good and not bad.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Bryan showing up at Raw to announce that he is back would blow the roof off the arena tonight. Cena returning tonight and attacking Daniel Bryan, setting up their Mania match in Dallas would be epic. That won't happen though.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Ryback is on the preview? I guess Vince has taken an interest again now he's wrestling in trunks. 

:vince2 My boiiii, DA BIG GUY. Still want that tour bus?


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I am surprised that Bryan is making an appearance pre Wrestlemania as I would have thought his return would take away focus WWE want fans to put on Reigns, so it will be interesting to see what he says. I haven't read anywhere that WWE have cleared him to wrestle yet.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I love the Goldust/Truth thing. It's funny and lets a couple non-stars do something entertaining... like in the AE!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Is Brock on Raw tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

So they really are apparently just using Brock and Ambrose to just hide Reigns from the crowds between now and Fast Lane :reneelel

Also time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Announce Daniel Bryan's appearance today, and watch Raw viewership climb over 4.5 million.

He won't be there though.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Please. Please. Don't unveil Bryan until later in the show. Keep the crowd hyped.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

SAVE_US_BRYAN


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

If Bryan is medically cleared to wrestle they should set up his WM opponent now. I could see him possibly even competing for the WHC at WM making it a triple threat match. Would be awesome if its a fatal four way and throw Ambrose in the match aswell.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Kevin Owens will probably job to Heath Slater this week. :sadpanda


Naw we will see KO vs. Dolph again with KO going over.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I love how you people constantly complain that the lower-card guys never get storylines, and yet we get this nice little R-Truth/Goldust mini-story, and people complain that they're jobbers. Some of you people slay me.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

PLEASE let Bryan open the show because I really don't want to sit through the other stuff. Watching 3 hours of RAW these days is the equivalent of Andy Dufresne crawling through a half mile tunnel of sh^t in Shawshank Redemption


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



Strike Force said:


> I love how you people constantly complain that the lower-card guys never get storylines, and yet we get this nice little R-Truth/Goldust mini-story, and people complain that they're jobbers. Some of you people slay me.


Would kind of help if it was entertaining in the least. Oh hey look, Truth is going to take something Goldust said as a come-on and get freaked out. Rinse/repeat until a mediocre tag match. Joy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

So the big questions I have about Raw this week....

What segment will Kevin Owens Vs. Dolph Ziggler take place and what team is Roman and Ambrose going to face in tonight's main event?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Bryan going to be on RAW pretty much gives me the reason to watch, even if it really is nothing more than him going through with the retirement. I'm still holding out hope that there will be a swerve (Mark Henry style) and they will use him in some way even if he can't wrestle. 

The rest I really don't care for.

AJ Styles is already getting a rematch against Jericho on Smackdown, so at most all that will probably happen with him tonight is Jericho and maybe Miz talk about AJ.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

If Bryan is already done for good I could see WWE booking Triple H vs Roman Reigns at WM 32, if Roman wins not only he becomes the World champion but also Bryan becomes Commissioner/General Manager or whatever name they want to us now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

lol at the thread title. Might tune in for Bryan, but that's about it really, and I can always Youtube that anyway.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

The Thread Title :reneelel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

The only noteworthy thing of the Road to WM being Bryan retiring.

:mj2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Tagline should be "Ambreigns fan fiction" or "Road to BootyMania"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Should update this with Bryan's twitter.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I would say Daniel Bryan is the only reason I'm watching Raw, but let's face it, I'm one of those masochists that watches every week for some goddamn reason.

But, reasons to watch Raw:

-Daniel Bryan- whether real or swerve, it's going to be seriously emotionally charged either way

-Brock Lesnar- because it's Roman's turn for a trip to Suplex City

-AJ Styles- because we'll hopefully get a Styles singles matches while Jericho commentates or something. Raw debut of the Styles Clash?

- New Day- they come close to jumping the shark, but still manage to be entertaining.

-The perfection that is Becky Lynch :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I would say Daniel Bryan is the only reason I'm watching Raw, but let's face it, I'm one of those masochists that watches every week for some goddamn reason.
> 
> But, reasons to watch Raw:
> 
> ...


:book

Also, Brock, AJ, and Newday :mark:

Watching for Bryan but will be :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



A-C-P said:


> :book
> 
> Also, Brock, AJ, and Newday :mark:
> 
> Watching for Bryan but will be :mj2


Holy shit, that gif! :lel

Kalisto is growing on me too. He's no Prince Puma or Drago, but he alright.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I'm excited for the Lesnar / Ambrose segment, with Reigns riding their coattails, as well as Bryan's retirement speech; I do believe it is a work, setting up Face Bryan vs. Heel Jericho or Bryan vs. Jericho vs. Styles at Mania. As always, ready to mark for the Dudleyz, and hopefully we get some good matches tonight. Here's to D-Bry opening RAW as well for a change. Should be a good enough job for me to watch all 3 hours tn


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

If the Bryan announcement is in the mainevent, 100% expecting a swerve. 

If it's early in the show, it's prob real.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

The Bryan retirement speech is going to be emotional stuff. It will be interesting to see what happens with Ambrose and Lesnar this week. Also looking forward to New Day, AJ/Jericho and Sasha/Becky.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> If the Bryan announcement is in the mainevent, 100% expecting a swerve.
> 
> If it's early in the show, it's prob real.



I'm almost cautiously optimistic that this a work for a Wrestlemania angle


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

*Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*

WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> *Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*
> 
> WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE.


What the fuck is that company doing?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

We are in for three hours of Daniel Bryan chants, you guys.

And I don't mind that at all.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> *Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*
> 
> WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE.


I suppose it's one way to make sure people don't tune out before the end


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



Jeff Rollins said:


> I suppose it's one way to make sure people don't tune out before the end


Plus if they put it on say at the top of the second hour no one is going to care about the rest of the show. Still hesitant about it because that would be the time they try to tie something onto it to help an angle along.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I hope Bryan is lifted on everyones shoulders at the end of the show to the chants of 'Daniel Bryan' as the screen fades to black.

A fitting end.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> *Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*
> 
> WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE.


The most effective method of keeping the fans tuned in. There isn't gonna be any swerve sadly, Bryan's done.

God dammit I hate having to say that :mj2

Hopefully he gets a fitting send off because he sure deserves it.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> If the Bryan announcement is in the mainevent, 100% expecting a swerve.
> 
> If it's early in the show, it's prob real.


Maybe the announcement is real but he will also be given an onscreen role. Maybe he announces he's the new GM or something. He's under contract so they may as well use him.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Finding out Daniel is retiring tonight just makes this Raw even more fuckery


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Vince trying to get Reigns over is harder than Batman getting rid of a bomb


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

First RAW since night of Champions that I will be watching. This might be the last time we ever see Daniel Bryan on WWE TV....damn. Fucks sake I'm not going to cry. I hope.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

So much buzz around this show. Daniel Bryan on CNN, No. 1 post on reddit, top twitter trend.

I just can't imagine it being a retirement.

They need eyeballs on the product because NO ONE is bringing in the viewers. He's the guy that can do that. If he retires, we go back to the same old shit next week.

If he swerves, people will tune in to see what happens.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> *Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*
> 
> WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE.





Arkham258 said:


> What the fuck is that company doing?


Hopefully turning Roman Reigns.

Just because Bryan's retiring doesn't mean he can't make appearances, so it's possible. 

Maybe. 

I hope. 

:shrug


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

I could see this happening.

Bryan at the end of the show comes out and thanks the fans and the whole speel.

HHH comes out to congratulate him and then pedigrees him, setting up Bryan vs HHH @ FL. Bryan takes the title and faces Reigns or Lesnar @ Mania. 

But at this point, I'm probably just being delusional. Sigh.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Bryan about to get one of the biggest pops of this era. Possibly will rival some of Austins.

The last guy who could get amazing reactions every time he walked into the building  no one will ever recreate what you had with the fans Bryan.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/videos/vb.114016181979317/976737725707154/

Bryan arriving :mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Hopefully a good RAW show tonight.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*

Bet Vince books Styles on the highlight reel and doesn't let him talk again because Styles would get over more by wrestling


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Bryan could special guest referee in WM 32 with Reigns VS Triple H. It will be interesting to see if this is the real deal or just a storyline.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



SnapOrTap said:


> I could see this happening.
> 
> Bryan at the end of the show comes out and thanks the fans and the whole speel.
> 
> ...


You're a Fan of a good wrestler, can't blame you. It's a really sad day for Wrestling, but let's be happy that he is retiring totally okay, and not in a wheelchair.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/videos/976730469041213/

*Interesting she says his dreams are "being taken away"*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



David Klein said:


> Bet Vince books Styles on the highlight reel and doesn't let him talk again because Styles would get over more by wrestling


A Styles match would be a good thing. Put him up against someone like Neville and see a show case.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At this point I only watch the show for New Day, AJ and Becky. Not really sure I can sit through the DB stuff. I'll be too emotional.








*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would LMAO if there's a swerve at the end of tonight. And I don't mean on Bryan's side either.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

Now that I have just think about it, I think that they MIGHT give him his last match. And probably it will be against AJ Styles. 

Maybe, just maybe, Daniel Bryan is going to retire after Mania 32, and he will go out obviously putting someone else over.

I don't know. I think that that is the #2 possible outcome of all of this. 

BTW. Becky and Sasha's storyline, Ambrose and AJ Styles, New Day, Brock. Fuck, I don't remember the last time I was excited for Raw.

Let's hope it doesn't let us down.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/08 - Tagline Missing Due To Poor Creative and Booking (I.E- Dogshit)*



Rocketmansid said:


> A Styles match would be a good thing. Put him up against someone like Neville and see a show case.


Exactly but Vince won't do that because he's a senile old fool.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Now that I have just think about it, I think that they MIGHT give him his last match. And probably it will be against AJ Styles.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, Daniel Bryan is going to retire after Mania 32, and he will go out obviously putting someone else over.
> 
> ...


 They've refused to clear him for so many months but they'll clear him to wrestle one more match so he could possibly get more hurt? Not plausible.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

hope Vince comes out and gives him the:


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

If they put on Db last surely no one will bother tuning in till the last minutes. The people that watch from the start will probably fall asleep the time he comes out!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

My body is NOT ready.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Goodbye to D Bry


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Can't wait until all five Reigns fans on the board claim he got a bigger pop than Styles as they usually do.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Stephanie's tits is oh my god.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Now that I have just think about it, I think that they MIGHT give him his last match. And probably it will be against AJ Styles.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, Daniel Bryan is going to retire after Mania 32, and he will go out obviously putting someone else over.
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt they are gonna have D-Bry wrestle.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't even really want to watch RAW tonight. The emotions may be a little much to handle. But I feel I have to, out of respect for the career of Bryan Danielson.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

ok feelin tears come up already no no no :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

They're showing that video package from WrestleMania 30. God damn the emotions :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WM 30, the second to last time WWE was good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

God damn it. So emotional right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna be an emotional RAW.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Come on Daniel. Swerve me you son of a bitch.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> Come on Daniel. Swerve me you son of a bitch.


Please....


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This Monster video is too much, I can't tonight :cry


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This RAW is gonna suck


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

If Daniel Bryan doesn't retire today, I promise I won't shit on Reigns for 48 hours.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696857721023369216


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696857721023369216


Dude has no shame.

No shame at all.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope that the crowd goes INSANE for him


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696857721023369216


If this doesn't convince people I don't know what will


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Bryans gonna retire. reason to watch this live.

it will be emotional.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Scott Stanford makes me vomit in my mouth.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

They better just get tot he fucking point tonight. If I have to watch Titus O'Neil or Stardust or listen to Stephanie McMahon talk before Bryan is out I will lose my fucking mind. 

No one gives a fuck about your half assed show at the best of times and certainly not tonight. 

Get to the point cunts.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Stages of Grief:

1) Denial - Fuck this can't be real.
2) Anger - Fuck you Vince. Eat a penis. 
3) Bargaining - Fuck, I promise I won't shit on Reigns for 48 hours if Bryan doesn't retire.
4) Depression - Currently in right now.

5) Acceptance - Please don't let stage 5 happen. Swerve me.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> They better just get tot he fucking point tonight. If I have to watch Titus O'Neil or Stardust or listen to Stephanie McMahon talk before Bryan is out I will lose my fucking mind.
> 
> No one gives a fuck about your half assed show at the best of times and certainly not tonight.
> 
> Get to the point cunts.


Roman Reigns contract signing is first.

Alvarez said Bryan has the mainevent.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> They better just get tot he fucking point tonight. If I have to watch Titus O'Neil or Stardust or listen to Stephanie McMahon talk before Bryan is out I will lose my fucking mind.
> 
> No one gives a fuck about your half assed show at the best of times and certainly not tonight.
> 
> Get to the point cunts.


Don't worry I'm sure the Authority will be opening RAW again tonight. They'll also try to use Bryan's retirement in their promo as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would put Bryan first and get it out of the way. Otherwise, they are just asking for the fans to ignore everything preceding him appearing.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And so..._it begins._


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not ready for this :mj2


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here comes another boring fucking raw . Oh the sigh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone's here for Bryan!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

IT'S REAL. :'(


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck. This sucks, man.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bryan Appreciation night incoming


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE SHIV said:


> I would put Bryan first and get it out of the way. Otherwise, they are just asking for the fans to ignore everything preceding him appearing.


But they could also just give up after getting Bryan so it's dicey either way.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah so now the WWE and Vince will act like they care about Daniel Bryan


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This video package


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah this is real lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crap, it's real.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess they are getting to it right away?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

:'(


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D-Bry about to turn heel.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow they're doing a tribute to Bryan.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah. Not a work. Blows quite a bit but true as it gets.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh this is going to be so sad....


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

In for Bryan. Legitimately only reason I'm watching this live. :sasha3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's so hard to say goodbye :mj2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestleMania 30, where Batista and Randy Orton will have the biggest match of all time :vince5 unk2


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

damn...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mj2


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

For fuck's sake...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fuck, right in the feels..This song..
Bryan


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Here we go, mothafucks.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*This night is going to be fucking depressing.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fuck Wrestlemania :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You see Bryan and then you see the CRAP we got in the current top storyline. TRASH tradeoff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:francis :francis :francis


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn :mj2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SnapOrTap said:


> Dude has no shame.
> 
> No shame at all.


Not one drop, and neither does his daughter.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm nervous.

I'm gonna make lasagne. That'll help.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope we get Daniel Bryan chats though this whole contract signing


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

what the hell was that screech?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

jobber entrance for stephanie


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh God, here we go.

"Style and grace, vbhjrbjvtjhgbvhjhghvhtvjhjvtjjt limbo face, now welcome to the queendom!"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Would be disappointed if the crowd didn't troll Stephanie here with Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They should've started with Daniel Bryan. This crowd will not care about anything else.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That bitchy smile. Oh what a cunt.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Are they seriously doing a contract signing......... NOW?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph = garbage


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YAS :ha


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh, Steph's music is horrible


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Shit on this please.

Shit on this please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have done Bryan first, instead of trying to make a crass attempt at ratings.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

The hijack begins!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you, crowd.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:mj2 Seattle pls.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd gonna totally shit on everything not Daniel Bryan one last time :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A contract signing.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

BRYAN CHANTS ALREADY.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

They will start with the contract signing it seems


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:yes drown this bitch out..


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

If Stephanie makes fun of Bryan for retiring then FUCK that bitch


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Authority opening segment shocker


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

DAN-YEL BRY-AN!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL fastlane...more like craplane


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish she'd just fuck straight off.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

One last crowd hijack for Dbry. Beautiful roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnnnn. Steph is Savage :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd giving no fucks about Nipple H and, just like Saxton said, justifiably so. :heston


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Still not buying the retirement they are going way over the top to draw viewers in for that swerve


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Dat heel heat though.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Meanwhile you had to beg fans to chant for Roman :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This will the PRIME OPPORTUNITY to push a heel by having him interrupt D-Bryan. My top choices are...

1. New Day
2. Ziggler (turn)
3. Wyatt Family
4. Bully Ray


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

1. I got teary eyed during the intro. Holy cow. 

2. The key arena is still around? #shawnkemp


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

Really? GTFO Steph, cut to the goddamn chase.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is WWE. Roman Reigns beats Superman, Batman and even God


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how they put those motocycle sounds over Reigns name to drown out the boos lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Daniel Bryan! WE LOVE YOU MAYN


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steph with a proper heel shut down of the crowd lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That noise when Roman's name was announced to bury the boos. :ha


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

That D-Bry pop roud


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Stephanie please go away.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph is such a bitch :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well fuck this, I'm not watching this garbage for 3 hrs waiting for Bryan, I'm out I'll catch the retirement scene tomorrow...I'll chat with u guys about it later


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

LMAO they played that ad right when she said Roman's name to avoid the booes being heard :ti


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose super over!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

THE LUNATIC FRINGE, THE UNSTABLE AMBROSE!

SOMEBODY GET STEPH'S MIC BEFORE SHE CAN TALK SHIT AND HAVE AMBROSE NOT RESPOND FOR SOME REASON.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean already looking like he wants to break in someone's house, steal all their shit then kick the homeowners ass just to do it.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL they blast the Fast Lane audio over the Roman boos.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The crowd kinda forced that on Steph. She had to say something.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Did Steph just confirm its a work?


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Dont give a fuck about fastlane


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Get that miserable fucking cunt off my tv. 

Another RAW opened with that twat, another RAW I won't be watching. Fuck you.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

What the fuckity fuck are you doing you cuntflaps? Just pospone this boring shite till next week.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This will the PRIME OPPORTUNITY to push a heel by having him interrupt D-Bryan. My top choices are...
> 
> 1. New Day
> 2. Ziggler (turn)
> ...


f off...legit retirement speeches should suspend kayfabe and honor a great career


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG this is so cringeworthy right now.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Contract signing now means Bryan will main event one last time?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol they trying to block the boos for Reigns.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Reigns wishes he was a quarter as over as Ambrose.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So nice of Dean to carry the show for his buddy Reigns until Fast Lane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Listen to those boos lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol Steph the Miz now


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Still not buying the retirement they are going way over the top to draw viewers in for that swerve


Yeah something seems off.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Boos for Reigns. 

Lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly now that I'm seeing this, Ambrose vs Steph segments can work if they did it right.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I love Dean calling Brock out.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Love the massive Bryan chants immediately. That alone will make this a good 3 hours.

Steph with the epic burn though.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Haha, WWE cutting to the Fastlane thing to cover the reaction to Reigns being mentioned. They really have faith in Roman.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The second Reigns comes out, all the energy I have for Raw evaporates faster than an ice cube in a volcano.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL...I just don't see it in Ambrose


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, a DB crowd positive for Roman at Bryans retirement night!?

Miracles can happen!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Roman Looks Strong sign


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO Roman looks strong sign


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Camera found one pro Reigns sign in the crowd, lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Roman looks Strong' sign lol. You're about to be taken away bud.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep yelling guys, you've almost drowned out the crowd reaction.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Boo's for Reigns.. Just the regular things.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh yay, Roman Reigns :kappa


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There are some screaming little girls who crushing it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Even bringing up Iroman and Cap in a comparison to this WWE product.. And I guess Batman and Superman too.. Vile.. Fucking Vile..

Excuse me I need to vomit up all the spaghetti I just ate..


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Woah Steph shoots


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The way Steph handled Daniel Bryan's chant made it feel like it was a work, but it could be just trolling.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What in the fuck are they doing?

WWE, Fuck you. Seriously, fuck you.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Say what you want about Steph, she knows how to work a hostile crowd.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

People still think Roman aint over smh


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This getting good real quick damn


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Reigns managed to get a huge pop, kind of surprising.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"Roman looks strong" sign :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Steph said it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:Brock


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

*One not so subtle hint about Ambreigns dissension later*

THE BEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Was that sami zayn in orange t-shirt in crowd when roman came out :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want a brawl.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

And here comes the only guy that's fucking over.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ambrose got a louder pop than Reigns and Lesnar, that's something.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose vs HHH please.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

this could be interesting


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Far too tired for 3 hours of this shit, I'll just skip through to the good bits tomorrow morning. I would love to wake up to the news of a swerve but it just ain't happening :cry


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lesnar & Heyman! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose is the Lunatic Fringe/Ambrose Asylum
Reigns is the Roman Empire

Neither of these guys ever say this stuff. The commentators have to tell us what they are or how they act
A reason why no-one can take them seriously


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Good job, Steph. Your top notch heel work made me turn off my fucking TV. This was not the time for this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock getting chants over the supposed next top face.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Actually putting Brock on screen straight away? Cool, they need to throw big stuff at the wall to counteract the Bryan hijacking.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

"It feels like Mania season doesn't it? All looks like we give a fuck for a change" :cole


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock Lobster is Mayor of Seafood City :lmao What a great sign crowd


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Seafood city HAHA.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL I must continue to hand it to Steph. Heeling this shit up.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Steph emasculating already.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How dare this bitch cut off Heyman fpalm


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ladies and Gentleman My name....

LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Brock Lobster is the mayor of seafood city".. Dafuq kinda sign is that :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why isn't Ambrose attacking him yet. Let the lunatic be a lunatic


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

SUPLEX CITYYYYYYYY


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God sitting through this to get to Bryan is hell on earth


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph emasculinating the heels now too... Wish she'd just fuck off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Samoan Badass. Just Stop.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Another guy whose balls Stephanie has in her handbag. Must be the whole roster by now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock in the house!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd do many a-terrible things to be Brock Lesnar.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

really trying to cause some friction between Ambrose and Reigns. I can see Ambrose turning heel after WM and feuding with Reigns.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock laugh face makes its first appearance of the night


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Ambrose is the Lunatic Fringe/Ambrose Asylum
> Reigns is the Roman Empire
> 
> Neither of these guys ever say this stuff. The commentators have to tell us what they are or how they act
> A reason why no-one can take them seriously


It wouldn't make sense for Ambrose's character to refer to himself as crazy unless he was saying it ironically.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Lesnar interacting with the crowds?

Well that's new


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Someone has a Brock Lobster sign.

I can die a happy man now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I thought Ambrose wanted some other


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock destroying those 2 GEEKS and the fans love it.

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

LMFAO


:LOL :HA :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Ambrose the jobber


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GOTDANG BROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*OWNED:*lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

He threw that table at Reigns :mj4


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Owned.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He straight hit him with the table :maury

How can you fuckin not love Brock :maury


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

DEAN WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Brocks troll face


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lelbrock :yes


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brock just ragdolling motherfuckers like no tomorrow


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Holy fUK LOL


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

OOOH SHHHHHHIIIIIIITTT!!

THINGS JUST GOTT REAL!!

THOSE GUYS GOT THEIR ASSED KICKED!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn Brock just owned Ambrose and Reigns. 


Holy shit.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol Brock made Ambreigns look like bitches.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

BROCK SMASH!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Reigns' dead, FUCK.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Lesnar :applause :wow roud :Banderas


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jobrose


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> "Brock Lobster is the mayor of seafood city".. Dafuq kinda sign is that :lol


Probably the best of the night!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG AMBROSE NEEDS TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF LESNAR BEFORE THE NIGHT ENDS.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar making Ambrose look like a geek :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Roman and his luscious locks got fucking bonked by that table. :brock4


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS AWESOME

And here's the McMahons to buzzkill


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why isn't Ambrose attacking him yet. Let the lunatic be a lunatic


He should have gone up the ramp the second lesnar came out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock Smash gets YES! Chants :Brock


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The WWEWHC title looks so good on Hunter


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, Dean's flat on his back. It is a preview of Fastlane.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Welp that didn't make Dean or Reigns look strong :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bruh! Brock killed them! :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

HHH, seriously, why the fuck aren't you wearing jeans and a biker jacket?

He should have switched back to the cerebral assassin while he's in this gimmick.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I know people say Ambrose will turn heel every PPV, but this one seems different. Ambrose is the one always getting beat down by Lesnar and everyones poking at him. I think Fastlane's the night.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Anti climatic end FTW


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar just threw the table at the forced face of the company like he's a geek and threw Ambrose like Bo Dallas.

:heston


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brock beasting :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some reaction for the alleged face of the company. :bryanlol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a pretty good opener.

Nice chaotic energy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How was the WWE shocked LOL they forced him to retire 

fuckers


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why did you just cut away from this segment? What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If ambrose doesn't pick up revenge before Fastlane then not only have they made Ambrose irrelevant in the match, but they've devalued the IC title.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Romans motions were just tabled..


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ambrose looking like a dork again. Such incredible booking.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Brock hit Reigns hard with that table shot, Knock him out of the ring


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHH is the biggest geek of them all.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol at anyone who thinks Dean has a snowballs chance in hell of winning. The only guy not standing. He literally had to do his best Vince impression.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

They are seriously building up this Lesnar/Ambrose thing and making Reigns an afterthought.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao, did you people seriously want Ambrose to have the upper hand on Lesnar? :maury

That booking was perfect.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Suprised Roman looked like such a chump there.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Brock the man.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give it 2 years. Brie will divorce him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shane Banks said:


> BROCK SMASH!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I could get used to raw being all about Bryan again...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Some reaction for the alleged face of the company. :bryanlol


Bryan not even being mentioned got a bigger reaction.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA :HA Ambrose is a clown. Ambreigns sucks. 

Good opening. Switching back to Lakers/Pacers after half time though. 

Looks like the Bryan segment is closing the show, and everything else in between is going to be filler.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

You want to book this well and have an interesting worked shoot? You have Heyman tell Steph that she doesn't tell him what to do because he is the advocate for Brock Lesnar and that the company is too desperate for his star power to push him around. Not gonna shut Steph up physically? Then Heyman is the guy to shut her ass up verbally.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan to turn heel to end show.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What a bitch about Bryan. Like seriously that's fucking brutal.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

If Ambrose doesn't win at Fastlane, fuck this company.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

It's a work, You don't end a show with a retirement speech


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What sort of video is that, Bryan's best bits losing to jericho?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

good opening segment, enjoyed how Lesnar fucked them both up


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

When Brock shows that crooked tooth you know he about to do some goon shit.

Look like he could beat these bums with an arm tied behind his back.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but this is shitty story booking. 

Why not go ahead and have Lesnar beat the shit out of both Reigns and Ambrose while they are at it, since they have him owning them in that short scuffle. 


This type of shit would have never happened in the Attitude Era. 


Hell if that was Austin, he would have rolled out that ring and grabbed a chair (his equalizer). 
Hell if that was The Undertaker, he would have rolled out that ring and grabbed a bat and played baseball on Brock Lesnar (remember he did that the first time he faced Big Show) .


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Swerve of the century coming up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you Bryan for jobbing to Jericho


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What opened the show? i'm a fool, hard day at work i just woke up lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I want a Cesaro return where he goes on a crazy beastly streak of destroying dudes in honor of Tyson Kidd and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Good thing Dean was there to eat the F5 for his good buddy Reigns. Gotta protect Da Look until Fastlane.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Furthermore proof that Brock is the only legit top guy they have. He just clowned BOTH of them at the same time. The dopey face of the company ate a table to his dopey wooden face :lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Can't do it. Just can't do it. So H shows up, and Brock and him and the two guys who just got their asses kicked all just stand around looking at each other? 

Sorry Bryan -- would love to see your send off, but I just can't sit through three hours of this shit to do it.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Video package ending in Bryan tapping?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

thegockster said:


> It's a work, You don't end a show with a retirement speech


They did with HBK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I got a feeling Reigns will accidentally spear Ambrose before this build is over.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> If Ambrose doesn't win at Fastlane, fuck this company.


Just fuck it in general. They deserve it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> What sort of video is that, Bryan's best bits losing to jericho?


If they show his 18 second loss to Sheamus at WM it could be a work


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Give it 2 years. Brie will divorce him


Bryan's about to go for a baby. 

Bet 6 months from now, Brie retires. No husband, no sister in WWE.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> They are seriously building up this Lesnar/Ambrose thing and making Reigns an afterthought.


Are they? To me it looked like a contender for "Shortest Feud Ever".


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Boss said:


> Video package ending in Bryan tapping?


It's obvious they're going to be showing these packages throughout the show, and it was the first one, showing his beginnings in WWE. 

Calm down.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is just the way WWE is booked nowadays. No one apart from HHH, Rock, Cena, Taker and Reigns to some extent look credible (kayfabe wise) enough to be on the same level as Brock.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hoping to fuck Bryan's retirement is a work.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol that Snicker's ad, thought it was going to be making fun of Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, if Ambrose doesn't get some type of revenge on Brock, then seriously fuck this company


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


Little Brocky foo foo, hoppin' in the forest, catching the face of the company and boppin' him on the head.

:evans


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tbh the deathpool movie looks like shit. Could be wrong :shrug:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I got a feeling Reigns will accidentally spear Ambrose before this build is over.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Hoping to fuck Bryan's retirement is a work.


Indeed and they start a program with AJ Styles.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Deffo smelling some WWE fuckery tonight....this is setting up for something at wrestlemania...bryan aint retiring


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> I could get used to raw being all about Bryan again...


He's definitely made it the most interesting RAW in quite some time.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> Are they? To me it looked like a contender for "Shortest Feud Ever".


The only interactions have been between Ambrose and Lesnar. They did it last week and this week Lesnar pretty much shoved Reigns out of the ring to get to Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan, Brock, and Ambrose with the top 3 pops so far.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Vague Katti said:


> It's obvious they're going to be showing these packages throughout the show, and it was the first one, showing his beginnings in WWE.
> 
> Calm down.


DON'T EVER TELL ME TO CALM DOWN


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I'm sorry but this is shitty story booking.
> 
> Why not go ahead and have Lesnar beat the shit out of both Reigns and Ambrose while they are at it, since they have him owning them in that short scuffle.
> 
> ...


Austin would have did exactly what he did do.....Quit and tell Vince he won't job to Brock.

And we seen what happened to Taker.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

How great would it be if the whole thing was Bryan retiring his haircut?

medical issues- lice
personal reasons- brie pulls them too hard when they're banging.

That would rock.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose spending the night chasing Lesnar! Now Owens!

This Raw is shockingly good so far.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Dean no-selling the F5. At least make him look woozy and slow to respond to his surroundings.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fucking Steph the bitch always reminding us that Ambrose is the Robin to Reigns' Batman...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I got a feeling Reigns will accidentally spear Ambrose before this build is over.


It makes no sense why he would do that, but WWE might do it since it doesn't make since to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If that background character Roman wins at Fastlane. :heston


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> What opened the show? i'm a fool, hard day at work i just woke up lol


- A nice homage video for Bryan D to effectively hammer the point home that he's retiring

- Brock fucking up Reigns and Dean-O like a couple of bums :Brock


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> Deffo smelling some WWE fuckery tonight....this is setting up for something at wrestlemania...bryan aint retiring


They didn't do this when Henry was "retiring".


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They're really building Brock vs Dean. Makes me wonder if they're going with those two for WM. Better than the expected Wyatt program for sure.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope they let Ambrose go wild on Brock with a chair and some headshots. Make him bleed cause Brock always bleeds. Just to make it seem like he has some kind of chance.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Another Owens vs Ziggler match? Oh joy. :no:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody needs to find the dying cat in that audience.. it's disturbing..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose has *Cero Miedo*? :eyeroll


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone else sick of Owens vs Ziggler? :ann1


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why are any of you bitching about booking? This is booked perfectly so far. Ambrose is on a mission to FIGHT Brock Lesnar, and every time they go at it Brock fucks him up then leaves. It's like the perfect build up for a guy like Ambrose who's undersized going against the biggest, baddest motherfucker in the universe. 

If you should bitch about anything it should be the way he absolutely ERASED Roman Reigns from that segment :lmao


----------



## Roextro (Jul 16, 2015)

Owens vs Ziggler Again? Dafuq


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Could we be going back to the Ambrose we got when the Shield broke up, hiding in the trunk of cars stalking Seth, Ambrose?

:fingerscrossed


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Is it me or does all of this feel like a Deam Ambrose turn might be coming up in the near future?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO/Ziggler #34937842346


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Owens getting music cut off mid entrance :larry


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> What sort of video is that, Bryan's best bits losing to jericho?


There's obviously gonna be more video packages showing his rise to stardom


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

oh my god

Dolph vs Owens AGAIN!???

Fookin el'!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Dolph vs Owens round 5000.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What did Owens do to get stuck with Ziggler.:lol


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

OH LOOK!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

This match again!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Tbh the deathpool movie looks like shit. Could be wrong :shrug:


The IGN review said it was good and a breath of fresh air.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fuckin again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

manchesterdud said:


> Deffo smelling some WWE fuckery tonight....this is setting up for something at wrestlemania...bryan aint retiring


An attack by a heel?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Disappointing but I don't think it's a work. Ratings have been poor recently, wwe know that some fans would have tuned in and switched off after his speech if it was first. Put it on last to keep people tuned in.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> A nice homage video for Bryan D to effectively hammer the point home that he's retiring.


Oh  i'm glad i missed the tears lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Again?! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Dolph/Owens match?????????????


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

great reaction for Owens


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

How many times is Ziggler & Owens going to wrestle?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

These two again? I didn't even have these many normal matches between two rivals in WWE GM mode.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

A-FUCKIN-GAIN?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler's apparent homage to HBK seems more like a rip-off. I hear more and more boos as the week goes on; this is a positive change


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

KO/Ziggler is the new Sheamus/Orton.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I fell behind and did a marathon of the last couple of weeks of Raw today. This is my third time watching Owens vs. Ziggler on Raw today.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kevin Owens and Dolph Ziggler as the curtain jerker act.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"HEY COLE, SHUT UP"

:lmao Owens always shitting on Cole.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston in 2010

Ziggler vs Sheamus in 2012

Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio in 2013

we saw the matches like a million times on TV for free, looks like Ziggler vs Owens is the next.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This crowd has been HOT so far -- refreshing from the usual crowds we get these days


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you even call this a feud if it's just the same match over and over with no emotion or story?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Lost Dog: Dog Ziggler" sign

:rusev


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler/Owens is the new Sheamus/Orton rivalry


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't get it. A huge talent roster and we have to see this match every week.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Owens vs Ziggler AGAIN!?!? Fucking seriously? You can't put one of them on commentary, have a run in attack, distraction, something?

Universe Mode has better storylines for feuds than actual WWE programming.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never change Rusev.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So far we have "Roman looks strong" "Brock Lobster is the Mayor of Seafood City" and now "MacGruber 3:16" with "Lost Dog Ziggler" :lmao Security must be working their asses off.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

thegockster said:


> It's a work, You don't end a show with a retirement speech


Erm, yeah you kinda do...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Fresh match up. Interested to see what Dolph and KO can pull off tonight.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

50/50 Booking continues even on a retirement show, I see!

...

So good luck with 3 hourse guys!!


----------



## Roextro (Jul 16, 2015)

Owens vs Michael Cole at WM 32 confirmed


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good God...this match again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Tbh the deathpool movie looks like shit. Could be wrong :shrug:


It was at 84% on RT last time I checked. Its getting great reviews overall.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Owens picking on Michael Cole again.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Owens is gold though LOL


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Little Brocky foo foo, hoppin' in the forest, catching the face of the company and boppin' him on the head.
> 
> :evans



:booklel


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Saxton & JBL shots at Cam eyton


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolph, What's funnier than you? Everything wens2

:ha


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd rather have another Christian-Sheamus match.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Is it me or does all of this feel like a Deam Ambrose turn might be coming up in the near future?


 Probably coming though the fans won't boo him vs Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm still tripping on Dean with no fear. What's next? Ryback the machine? If only they would bring Dario Cueto in and dump Steph.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO WATCH THIS MY GOD


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Just appreciating that someone's Twitter name is"TheSithiestPope"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Owens had an extra large bowl of Hellios with haterade today apparently.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Watching Raw for the first time in ages due to the Bryan retirement.

Owens' shit talking is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many times are these 2 gonna wrestle?

Raw is already boring as fuck.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuck you WWE. I want to watch Owens, but not with dog ziggler.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:lol That fan: Go to commercial!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Owens needs to stop overacting with his heel antics.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

That hot lady from that one movie is in another movie.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Can someone explain to me the whole thing with Kevin Owens shitting on Cole? I know I missed a RAW here and there but what the fuck? I'm not a fan of Cole either but what's the purpose of Kevin doing it?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> It makes no sense why he would do that, but WWE might do it since it doesn't make since to me.


It would be done to build tension for the triple threat.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

QuietInRealLife said:


> Erm, yeah you kinda do...


Erm lets see


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If that background character Roman wins at Fastlane. :heston


Yeah, Ambrose has been forefront of this feud. He's the one that doesn't give a fuck about Lesnar and ran up to his face. He is the one who is getting the most development out of this storyline. That is what I call ironic.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I just want to watch the Daniel Bryan speech, to be honest. I didn't care about the opening segment (it was solid, tho) and I don't care about KO/Ziggler and 50/50 shitty booking. Waiting all night long for the Main Event portion.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

UFO said:


> HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO WATCH THIS MY GOD


Your signature. rofl


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Laser Rey said:


> Dean no-selling the F5. At least make him look woozy and slow to respond to his surroundings.


Wtf are you watching? He laid there for like 2 mins.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

UFO said:


> HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO WATCH THIS MY GOD


You already have a gif of the opening segment in your sig? Damn, you work fast lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Godway said:


> So far we have "Roman looks strong" "Brock Lobster is the Mayor of Seafood City" and now "MacGruber 3:16" with "Lost Dog Ziggler"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seattle's sign game is strong :heston


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Oh  i'm glad i missed the tears lol.


Who said the tears stopped?

:cry



Clique said:


> Saxton & JBL shots at Cam eyton


Bradshaw is a ******* and Byron is Tom fucking DuBois incarnate. Pay no mind to those meat puppets.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Welp. I'm out. I gave up on this Monday Night Raw shit months ago and I'm already reminded of all the reasons why. I'll tune in again around 10:45

Peace out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


I'm gonna keep this to battle LB's neg rep gifs.

Someone write Negged on this please!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Could we be going back to the Ambrose we got when the Shield broke up, hiding in the trunk of cars stalking Seth, Ambrose?
> 
> :fingerscrossed


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Why is Owens and Ziggler still a thing?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're gonna make us wait all night long for the only part of the show that matters.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> The IGN review said it was good and a breath of fresh air.


That's good I guess. The trailers have been awful IMO.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

It's sad when the best part of a show will probably be the retirement of one of the stars of said show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Can someone explain to me the whole thing with Kevin Owens shitting on Cole? I know I missed a RAW here and there but what the fuck? I'm not a fan of Cole either but what's the purpose of Kevin doing it?*


Because Cole always talks shit about him and Owens is a heel, so that is what he does. Owens talks trash about everyone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Can someone explain to me the whole thing with Kevin Owens shitting on Cole? I know I missed a RAW here and there but what the fuck?*


Because it's awesome, and awesome is what Owens does..

However in specific it came from a segment where Owens was guest commentating and Cole.. Cole'd and pissed him off.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmaoooo


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole is using the word 'rivalry' very loosely. Either that, or having meaningless matches every week somehow constitutes a rivalry. :eyeroll


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

NakNak said:


> I just want to watch the Daniel Bryan speech, to be honest. I didn't care about the opening segment (it was solid, tho) and I don't care about KO/Ziggler and 50/50 shitty booking. Waiting all night long for the Main Event portion.


Yea I'm there for Bryan and have to endure 50-50 shades of gay

I cannot wait to see Russo shit on this


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Welp. I'm out. I gave up on this Monday Night Raw shit months ago and I'm already reminded of all the reasons why. I'll tune in again around 10:45
> 
> Peace out.


What if Bryan announces his retirement at 9:45?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> I'd rather have another Christian-Sheamus match.


But not Cena vs Orton, those matches are almost as bad as terrorism.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Forecast: tear duct showers.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Lothario said:


> They're really building Brock vs Dean. Makes me wonder if they're going with those two for WM. Better than the expected Wyatt program for sure.


Lesnar v Ambrose No Holds Barred at Mania would be off the charts.....you just know Dean is going to be in some shitty multi-man match though when it comes down to it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Can someone explain to me the whole thing with Kevin Owens shitting on Cole? I know I missed a RAW here and there but what the fuck?*


It's been an on going thing since KO's feud with Cena last summer. Started the first time KO sat on commentary for a Cena open challenge, story is Cole always disrespects KO and KO thinks Cole sucks at his job


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They're gonna make us wait all night long for the only part of the show that matters.


Another reason to think this is a big ass swerve


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Godway said:


> Why are any of you bitching about booking? This is booked perfectly so far. Ambrose is on a mission to FIGHT Brock Lesnar, and every time they go at it Brock fucks him up then leaves. It's like the perfect build up for a guy like Ambrose who's undersized going against the biggest, baddest motherfucker in the universe.
> 
> If you should bitch about anything it should be the way he absolutely ERASED Roman Reigns from that segment :lmao


That overcome odds bullshit still makes the wrestler look weak to me. 

They should have had Dean Ambrose bounce right back up from that F5 to make it seem like Ambrose is more resilient to pain and just one F5 is not going to put him away. 

The old WWF would have worked it in that way, today WWE just make one guy look super strong (Brock) and the other his bitch (Dean).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It was at 84% on RT last time I checked. Its getting great reviews overall.


I'm going to buy a ticket and support then. As childish as it sounds I have been wishing they would make more adult superhero movies. 

If this succeeds then a good Punisher or more mature Wolverine might come out.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I just yawned . Sad what they are having KO do now


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


What they don't tell you is that Dean wasn't hiding.

He lives there.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Zigglers gear makes him look like a gay biker, not that there's anything wrong with being a gay biker.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This match has gone on far too long.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

truelove said:


> Why is Owens and Ziggler still a thing?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hah, the two dudes in the KO shirts with the New Day horns.
They're havvin fun Maggle!
:jbl

:HA


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> How many times are these 2 gonna wrestle?
> 
> Raw is already boring as fuck.


Literally seen this match SO many times, it's unreal


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Can someone explain to me the whole thing with Kevin Owens shitting on Cole? I know I missed a RAW here and there but what the fuck? I'm not a fan of Cole either but what's the purpose of Kevin doing it?*


Owens enjoys bullying commentators, especially those that don't agree with his methods, typical heel behaviour really.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because Cole always talks shit about him and Owens is a heel, so that is what he does. Owens talks trash about everyone.





Hawkke said:


> Because it's awesome, and awesome is what Owens does..
> 
> However in specific it came from a segment where Owens was guest commentating and Cole.. Cole'd and pissed him off.


*Alright. Well that explains that. I knew I missed something and I must have skipped that bit.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens has been reduced to a bit player. Sad to see.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cole called Ziggler "former WWE World Heavyweight Champion", I'm sure Ziggler'd disagree.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd rather just watch the Daniel Bryan Monster promo video 70 times until Daniel Bryan comes out than try to endure this shit.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Another reason to think this is a big ass swerve


I'm still hovering around 5% chance that this is a work. It would make sense to have him make this announcement on the RTWM to set up a possible match at WM, but I don't think all of the wrestlers would have came out on social media and commented on this if it were a work.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Owens has to try to cheat to win against Ziggler of all people :maisie2 Good heel tactic I guess.*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

why Ziggler not jobbing nobody wants him winning anymore


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Road dog said wins and loses don't matter imagine if the Outlaws traded win with the legion of doom, neither team would get over.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

David Klein said:


> Zigglers gear makes him look like a gay biker, not that there's anything wrong with being a gay biker.


Do you mean ****?

Because there _is_ a difference.

http://www.newnownext.com/wp-content/uploads/backlot/identify-***.jpg


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This whole ''tonight is a night to commemorate Daniel Bryan'' stuff has me dying :mj2

I'm gonna kill myself before D-Bry announces his retirement


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

the slowest 10 count in history


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

He's a Prize Fighter Maggle!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> I'm still hovering around 5% chance that this is a work. It would make sense to have him make this announcement on the RTWM to set up a possible match at WM, *but I don't think all of the wrestlers would have came out on social media and commented on this if it were a work.*


Only if he turns heel would it work.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Ziggler heel turn!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggy push?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

good match and all that

if only i gave a shit about the result.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens jobs.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really Owens jobbing again

fucking WWE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler cheating? Oh ok.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Another loss for Owens. Lol.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

http://49.media.tumblr.com/55e1bb1509ca5b5a1fffebd1d226035b/tumblr_ny1gwiC6Mx1ut7lzmo9_500.gif


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

FUCK RIGHT OFF... I'm just done


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Unreal lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

fuckery as always


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

David Klein said:


> Road dog said wins and loses don't matter imagine if the Outlaws traded win with the legion of doom, neither team would get over.


Road Dogg also said its all about character and that makes Owens a winner.

Road Dogg basically called the new face of the company a loser inadvertently :ha


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Isn't the count supposed to start over? :lol


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

OH MY GOODNESS, IS KO is the dog house or something?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:maisielol DOLPH!!!! *


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

ZIGGLER CHEATED TO WI!?!?!

AGAINST A HEEL!?!?

DAFUQ WWE!?!


----------



## Roextro (Jul 16, 2015)

WHY THE FUCK DID ZIGGLER WIN AGAIN


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Job Owens Job for the 10th match in a row.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I like Owens, but his timing was terrible there. He was hanging off the apron longer than CM Punk's title reign.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fucking hell :lmao :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Owens just finish him, jesus christ


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What shit is that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the right monkey hell was that shit?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

If you're not cheating, you're not trying.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO The Heel has been out heeled, by the Ziggler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the thing is these are good matches but the repetitiveness grates on you.


I really hope this leads to Owens snapping and killing someone, otherwise..........


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would understand if this was a best of seven series for the IC title but.... Still....


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahahaha. Go on Ziggles my boy!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

A face blatantly cheating to beat a heel? :wow


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

its Owens winning MITB this year , he losing matches left to right, We all know MITB champion stay jobbing before winning


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dolph takes s peyton manning win


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

The fuck kind of finish was that? Babyface wins with his feet on the ropes?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> That overcome odds bullshit still makes the wrestler look weak to me.
> 
> They should have had Dean Ambrose bounce right back up from that F5 to make it seem like Ambrose is more resilient to pain and just one F5 is not going to put him away.
> 
> The old WWF would have worked it in that way, today WWE just make one guy look super strong (Brock) and the other his bitch (Dean).


Except he doesn't look like a bitch at all. He's actually going after Brock despite the obvious disadvantage.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Good match, now get Ziggler a better opponent next week. He's long past beating NXT jobbers.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What are they doing with Owens...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler blatantly cheating to beat the heel...odd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PRIZE FIGHTER MAGGLE
FLYIN' USO MAGGLE
PRIZE FIGHTER MAGGLE
FLYIN' USO MAGGLE
PRIZE FIGHTER MAGGLE
FLYIN' USO MAGGLE

THE BEAST INCARNATE MAGGLEEEE

:jbl


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Only if he turns heel would it work.


That would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOB, OWENS, JOB!

Must be more of that strong heel booking I hear of.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love KO's temper tantrum's :lol :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know why WWE is trying to sell us Ziggler pinning Owens like a big deal, I mean Ziggler already pinned Orton, Kane and Seth Rollins CLEAN.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where's Sami Zayn!?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WTF, I swear this is the second time Ziggler has beaten Owens :fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure I'd contemplate suicide if I lost to Ziggler twice in a row.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's a shame that a program between Dolph and Owens doesn't have a title up for grabs, considering both guys are great enough to warrant it.

+1 to Ziggler for busting out some heel chicanery to break away from the clean cut face shenanigans. Too bad folks are gonna rag on him because lolIWSEC.



David Klein said:


> Zigglers gear makes him look like a gay biker, not that there's anything wrong with being a gay biker.


His look is clearly based on the '80s rocker look. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens jobbing again :mj2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh No. Not the Usos. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Turn Owens crazy so when he feuds with Zayn, he can destroy him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why not put the tag titles on the line and make the match mean something? So hard?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> JOB, OWENS, JOB!
> 
> Must be more of that strong heel booking I hear of.


He's the second most protected wrestler on the roster.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

MizTV is always welcome. Genuinely enjoy Miz's mic work.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Yay! Another Owens loss!"

-Said no one ever


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The tag champs are doing a tag table match, non-title. How the fuck can anybody get invested in that


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan celebration night + Usos vs New Day tables match + Ambrose vs Lesnar

This night feels so big.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

and WWE has no credible heels I wonder why....


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Lol at people thinking Marty Brodeur with a career 912 save percentage is a best goalie ever. Hasek is the GOAT.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

One of the worst rope holds I've seen. 

That ref must be so high, his tunnel vision is making him crosseyed :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Miz TV Segment...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Watching RAW (on /wooo/tube, of course ) tonight for Bryan's retirement. Why the fuck did Ziggler cheat to win, if he's a face?*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay. Another Usos vs New Day match. [sarcasm]


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

All Rematch everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> He's the second most protected wrestler on the roster.


That says alot about the roster then, especially when he just lost twice in a row to Dolph.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The Miz is one of the few real heat gainers WWE has, too bad they are wasting that talent of his.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Uso's v new day again. They could make it a tlc match and I couldn't care less. Raw matches are just rinse and repeat.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Daniel Bryan addresses the universe, asking for the Yes Movement to come back so strong that our universe merges with another universe where Bryan can continue.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Blah


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Epic custom PPV set, non-white ropes, Justin Roberts announcing, and Daniel Bryan wrestling. Man, we used to have it good. ):


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Jobbing one of your best performers on the whole roster in Owens to a stale, mediocre Shawn Michaels wannabe? Ffs!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I urge you all to google the texas lawhawk on youtube. Merica bitches!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

elo said:


> Lesnar v Ambrose No Holds Barred at Mania would be off the charts.....you just know Dean is going to be in some shitty multi-man match though when it comes down to it.



Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Dean/Lesnar is being built for Dean to obviously come up short at Fast lane and Reigns to score the pin on Brock. Ambrose would almost certainly go heel on the spot. It's way too suspicious considering how strongly they're building it. Him being "little brother" and Stephanie claiming Reigns attempts to steal the guys spotlight. They'll kill two birds with one stone by booking him inferior* and *turning him heel. We'll find out at FL I guess.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Just give me Bryan so I stop watching this dogshit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Owens without the beard.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Fck the Usos!

Make Fandango and Tyler a tag team now!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Oh No. Not the Usos. fpalm


But..but they're _Uso crazy!_


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That says alot about the roster then, especially when he just lost twice in a row to Dolph.


But he didn't lose cleanly. Neither loss hurts Owens. I'll reserve judgment until their inevitable match at Fast Lane. I see Ziggler trying to do another underhanded win tactic and Owens just destroying him.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Unless they're planning on really rebuilding Ziggler, I don't see why they keep putting him over Owens.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The adverts are more entertaining than the actual show. Which is good as they have ad breaks every 5 minutes.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What are the chances DBry will retire but gets a retirement match at WM? Imagine if RAW ended with a DBry/AJ stare down. :banderas


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

God, The Usos may be the most stale act in pro wrestling.






No, they are.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Usos :maisie3*


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


Do you know how long it takes to make a simple video package? :mj


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> Fucking Steph the


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


How long do you think it takes to put a video package together? LOL.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Usos? Glad I won't need to take my melatonin tonight.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Usos cope by sniffing markers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Uce-:nos


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


To be fair, Kevin Dunn is pretty good at that part.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Another Raw where Styles doesn't wrestle, smh. He isn't even advertised for Raw though I bet he's on Miz tv.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


WWE has always had top-notch production. They have the resources to compile a package in no time


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Turn Owens crazy so when he feuds with Zayn, he can destroy him.


What PPV was this from?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice beer belly, Devon.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I fucking hate the Usos


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Which one of these geeks is Roman?*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Usos? More like Ewww No.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this whole program needed..........

USOS

fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More geeks.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dudley Boyz to turn heel? Or perhaps...BULLY RAY IN THE WWE?!? :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 says Bryan is an A+ player now.

Bryan to turn heel and join Authority. :bitchplz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dudley boyz turning heel.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> God, The Usos may be the most stale act in pro wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, Monday Night Raw might be the most stale show in Pro Wrestling. No, it is..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


They've probably had those video packages cooked up for weeks, hell they probably have video packages cooked up for things we wouldn't even guess they need video packages for so they're ready on a dime.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Dudleys getting booed for saying the WWE universe hates new day ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The WWE Universe actually mostly loves the New Day









So out of touch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dudley heel turn? I'm for it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So it's time for a Dudleyz turn I guess.

Heel Bully and his manservant Devon then.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Ziggler heel turn, Dudley's heel turn?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day needs one more guy... who?


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

THE CROWD OUR BOOING WHEN THEY SAID NEW DAY = HATE!!

THEY ARE THAT OVER!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"The entire universe can't stand the New Day"
Crowd, "hahahahahhah!!!"
The crowd no sold the Dudleys


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Dudley heel turn


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *Which one of these geeks is Roman?*


Holy shit

lmao.

Done.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dudleys heel turn :lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Just when you thought that tables match couldn't be worse, the Dudley's are entered in the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> But he didn't lose cleanly. Neither loss hurts Owens. I'll reserve judgment until their inevitable match at Fast Lane. I see Ziggler trying to do another underhanded win tactic and Owens just destroying him.


Compared to where Owens started out in a feud with Cena to where he is now is a HUGE step down. Not sure what you're talking about. Two losses to Dolph certainly hurts him. Can't be a badass and lose to Dolph twice in a row.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

An inside look at the Big Guy: What's his Secret?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I drwaz own mi face witz crayons.
Fuck them


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why the fuck would they waste their time doing a video for..............................Ryback.:mj4


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


He *announced *it earlier. They'd have known about it for a while... Obviously

It's not a work


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ugh. Steroid Man is winning. fpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

And the new day are heels? Okay..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's now officially Ryberg :heston


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

I hope Ryback gets a new push now with his new gear.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Ryback vignette. What the fuck was the point of that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The fuck was the point of that Ryback video package.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Was that a Ryback black history promo


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

hazuki said:


>


I wish they made a sequel to that video, up until tonight. I'd fucking cry my eyes out :mj2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> SO WWE HAS A TRIBUTE VIDEO PACKAGE.Even THO BRYAN ANNOUNCED IT ONLY HOURS AGO.....I smell work.


The WWE used to make video packages on-the-fly for the ending of Wrestlemanias. Just remember that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> What PPV was this from?


Final Battle '12


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Why they showing bore back


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes there are two guys I hate more than Roman Reigns.

....and they're his fucking cousins! 

Fucking overpushed irritating Family. You should get hit by coconuts!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair just as over as any of the top guys today.

:lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

If he comes out in those black trunks again, it won't be long until those awful Goldberg chants return.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

At least update Rybergs picture you assholes.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Is The Ryback facing Goldberg at Wrestlemania?

I have a feeling he is. Why they are promoting him again? And why he changed to his new attire?

The whole situation seems...I don't know.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dudleys heel turn, putting Usos AND New Day through tables? :mark:


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Bray winning again with the help of his family. Can't even take a win cleanly


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Brie Bella title shot?

Dafaq


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of video packages.. they cook up a fairly exciting video package for Ryback before a painfully obvious DQ clusterfuck of a match? Why?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Is Charlotte wearing butt pads? Looks like she's got a little more back there all of a sudden.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I remember when Ryback was stupid over. Every reaction he got was white hot.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback will finally debut his final form tonight: Ryberg :mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Not goona lie, I've enjoyed Charlotte. Her mic work has been good and she's pretty good in the ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> The WWE used to make video packages on-the-fly for the ending of Wrestlemanias. Just remember that.


Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Them legs in your sig!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I feel dirty that I wanna bang the hell outta Charlotte


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Dudley heel turn? I'm for it.


Bubba to turn?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback gets new attire last week on SmackDown! and now he got a little hype video? Hopefully this means that he actually gets a renewed push and guns for the mid-card titles.

On a side note, :evans at the titless and assless Bella getting a title shot after beating Charlotte only once.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Huh!? Charlotte vs BRIE BELLA for the Divas title? What the... How? And why?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Why? Why? WHY?!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Was that a Ryback black history promo


Crying :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Brie vs Charlotte may be deserving of a botchamania special.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> The WWE used to make video packages on-the-fly for the ending of Wrestlemanias. Just remember that.


Not only that, but it's pretty likely WWE knew about his retirement before he tweeted about it.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hopefully, they don't have Brie do all of Bryan's moves and win the title. That'd be cringey.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

...

So she beat the champ by a roll- up win and that auto makes her the #1 contender?

'Youse people have gotta be da biggest pieces of SHIITTT if your trying to pull this one us and NAWT get a negative reaction!!'


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Why is Brie Bella getting a title shot?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Martins said:


> I wish they made a sequel to that video, up until tonight. I'd fucking cry my eyes out :mj2







We need Part 3, dammit!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More shoddy booking. Brie getting a title shot out of the blue.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

As someone who rarely watches RAW live...there are way too many ad breaks in this show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Da Alliance said:


> Bray winning again with the help of his family. Can't even take a win cleanly


You should have saw it a few weeks ago fpalm some were saying he should win the Rumble :lel








:lel

:maury


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Is Charlotte wearing butt pads? Looks like she's got a little more back there all of a sudden.


She needs them tbh :cool2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> More shoddy booking. Brie getting a title shot out of the blue.


She pinned Charlotte last week.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMAO Luca Underground commercial on USA. 

GG


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brie getting a title shot is also evidence of Bryan's fucking off being legit. They wanna make a storyline for his bitch out of it


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> She needs them tbh :cool2


This is true, but I'd still smash.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Lucha Underground commercial on USA Network.

YES!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ryback gets new attire last week on SmackDown! and now he got a little hype video? Hopefully this means that he actually gets a renewed push and guns for the mid-card titles.
> 
> On a side note, :evans at the titless and assless Bella getting a title shot after beating Charlotte only once.


Gonna be honest.

The US title would look great on him. It looks great on anyone with good physiques.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vague Katti said:


> She pinned Charlotte last week.


I know that.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> The WWE used to make video packages on-the-fly for the ending of Wrestlemanias. Just remember that.


I remember as a kid wondering how the fuck they made the video for the end of WM20 which aired right after the main event ended. That always blew my mind.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SnapOrTap said:


> LMAO Luca Underground commercial on USA.
> 
> GG


Best part of Raw :banderas


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not doing too good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Hopefully, they don't have Brie do all of Bryan's moves and win the title. That'd be cringey.


Well, she's been doing the first part of that for a while already so.. yeah..


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Its 2am here. Honestly these breaks are making me want to put my tv through.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Something smells off here. Cole is overselling it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I know that.


Then her title shot isn't out of the blue then. :confused

The way they go about these things is idiotic, but it definitely makes sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where's that hot ass Becky?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia kinda reminds me of Rihanna, in a way.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> More shoddy booking. Brie getting a title shot out of the blue.


Yep, she should be nowhere near the title :rileylel


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Like seeing Flair, WOO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> I feel dirty that I wanna bang the hell outta Charlotte


Her face is hit-or-miss for me, but I'd tap that considering fit chicks > all. :yoda


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Where the fuck is Paige. This sucks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

T0M said:


> Something smells off here. Cole is overselling it.


He is WWE's Arnold Rimmer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vague Katti said:


> Then her title shot isn't out of the blue then. :confused


Considering she's been an absolute job-toy for a year or so before that one win, I would say it is. :shrug


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Where's that hot ass Becky?


Doesn't she and Sasha have a tag match tonight against Naomi and Tamina?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Charlotte is so gorgeous.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Alicia kinda reminds me of Rihanna, in a way.


Fore(or 5)head?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Vince's last laugh...making us sit through all of raw to see Daniel Bryan say goodbye


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Yea we all know Bryan with a shoulder injury buried Evolution


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

NakNak said:


> We need Part 3, dammit!


Oh shit.

I am watching that tonight, after Raw, probably some 10 times in a row.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It feels so weird to hear the commentators constantly praising Bryan now -- it's like a complete 180 of what they did when he was wrestling every week :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxx looks weird tonight. Nice match though. 

"We want Sasha." 

Yes we do!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

"We want Sasha"

When Sasha is actually in the ring

"Boooring"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE facing further allegations of sexism as Ric Flair forcefully penetrates Alicia Fox as a distraction

WOOOO!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad Brie's getting a shot at the title at Fastlane, she's been piling up wins lately and totally deserves a shot.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Doesn't she and Sasha have a tag match tonight against Naomi and Tamina?


God I hope not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It feels so weird to hear the commentators constantly praising Bryan now -- it's like a complete 180 of what they did when he was wrestling every week :lol


Right? The absolute irony of them calling Bryan a B+ player considering who they jerkoff to on a nightly basis.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, Brie Mode chants.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Charlotte's a great heel.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Are they fucking chanting SIEG HEIL? :lol

Nevermind, I just realized they were chanting Seahawks. *


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Considering she's been an absolute job-toy for a year or so before that one win, I would say it is. :shrug


Oh, you mean her_ win _was out of the blue. Definitely.

Champions getting pinned weekly. By jobbers even. :drake1


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE facing further allegations of sexism as Ric Flair forcefully penetrates Alicia Fox as a distraction
> 
> WOOOO!


"Thats not PG Maggle"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn Alicia's elbows are ashy as fuck


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

yawwwwwwnnnnnn


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Brie Mode chants :lol


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Are they fucking chanting SIEG HEIL? :lol*


That would be amazing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Fore(or 5)head?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dead @ the Seahawks chants.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Charlotte again with the "THAT'S WHY I'M THE CHAMP" ripoff. Suck a ball.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On the bright side, Charlotte is at least a little more tolerable as a heel..
If there is a bright side..


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Is it weird that I find Ric Flair's ass more appealing than his daughter's?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bubba to turn?


That would be ideal but they haven't provided a reason for him to turn on Devon yet.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Charlotte has really gotten her role down. Getting great reactions now.

Alicia is incredible too tho :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Worst spear ive ever seen.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Think Flair is gonna blade on the outside?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Is it weird that I find Ric Flair's ass more appealing than his daughter's?


The fuck. Fuck yeah it is.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Who got the worse hug spear? Charlotte, Edge or Christian?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Alicia has a bad wig/sew in.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

That was awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vague Katti said:


> Oh, you mean her_ win _was out of the blue. Definitely.
> 
> Champions getting pinned weekly. By jobbers even. :drake1


Yeah. I would say to a certain degree the title shot is too, though. It's weird. It's a fair discussion, I think. Does doing pretty much nothing for a year or so, and then getting a win against the current champion call for an immediate title shot? Maybe, maybe not. I have a hard time overlooking that year or so of nothing, tbh, but maybe that's just me. I'm okay with that if it is just me.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE facing further allegations of sexism as Ric Flair forcefully penetrates Alicia Fox as a distraction
> 
> WOOOO!


"finger in the ass...now he's making her smell it maggle! what else you expect from the dirtiest player in the game haHA"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Sasha who?!?" :troll

Rag on her if you must, but you gotta give Charlotte some props for heeling it up by knocking that (very understandable) chant.



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Gonna be honest.
> 
> The US title would look great on him. It looks great on anyone with good physiques.


He's already held the IC Title, so I'd love for him to hold the U.S. Title for a change.

What's funny though is that the Goldberg chants would come full circle if he held it since Goldberg also held the U.S. Title. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The lengths of the legs involved in that figure 8 bama4


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> I remember as a kid wondering how the fuck they made the video for the end of WM20 which aired right after the main event ended. That always blew my mind.


It was a fantastic way to end this show. I wish they would bring this back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It feels so weird to hear the commentators constantly praising Bryan now -- it's like a complete 180 of what they did when he was wrestling every week :lol


its because they want to build him up now so he can be the poster boy for how "serious" they take the concussions and didnt let a big star come back who had a history of concussions. If Cena or Reigns was in the same place at DB htey would have been cleared by the WWE.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/videos/976730469041213/
> 
> *Interesting she says his dreams are "being taken away"*


Wow another conspiracy theory ? 

Life can give you lemons and quite sure this is the case. Problem is DB has no chance of making juice out of them because his juice machine is broken.

So life is taking DB dreams "away"..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Is it weird that I find Ric Flair's ass more appealing than his daughter's?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

How does the Figure-8 work, kayfabe wise? If anything, doesn't the bridge reduce the tension?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> That would be amazing.


Ditto. The Nazis were actually misunderstood.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Who got the worse hug spear? Charlotte, Edge or Christian?


Edge's running hug still takes the cake, but Charlotte's is catching up fast. :jaydamn


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I know Charlotte always gets a lot of flack but that spear really is bad.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This is not a good time to talk about short things hitting the road. :'(


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

An hour in and the best part D-von's joke.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Damn this is boring


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just read Cody Rhodes tweet and KO's and now i'm crying lol

some dragons are real ... indeed


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

miz tv boringgggggggggg


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That match was about as fun as watching moss germinate....


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Fucking On The Road. Filmed in one night where 2-4 wrestlers drive around the block in the same car and read a script.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

That match was horrible. Please put the title on Sasha, have Sasha vs. Charlotte vs. Becky vs. paige at mania for the title


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

all in all... said:


> "finger in the ass...now he's making her smell it maggle! what else you expect from the dirtiest player in the game haHA"


Genuinely burst out laughing at how you typed haHA...read it in the JBL voice perfectly.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Miz coming up next.

Something interesting, finally!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> The fuck. Fuck yeah it is.


I beg to differ.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Save us AJ Styles.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Wish I cared for the Usos & Dudleys vs New Day tables match but at this point I just want Enzo & Cass to debut


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Just send bryan out so I can go to bed!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Vinyl looks awesome. Scorsese and Jagger producing :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bring out Bryan :mj2


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dallas Fan Days is touting a Stephen Amell-Stardust confrontation this weekend.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Supreme Being said:


> He *announced *it earlier. They'd have known about it for a while... Obviously
> 
> It's not a work


Guess im grabbing at straws :/ im salty


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> I beg to differ.


I rescind my previous statement.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Vinyl looks awesome. Scorsese and Jagger producing :banderas


I'm hyped as fuck...
And fuck man, Better Call Saul is coming back soon...and then Gotham, and then Daredevil, fuck yes!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Two more hours left to this shit show, my goodness baseball season can't come soon enough so I can ignore Raw and just was AJ's segments and matches on you tube.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shout out to those who are old enough to remember tuning into Raw only to be disappointed to have the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show airing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

God, that crowd sounded stoked for this...Miz should pack it in.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

There's nothing you can do WWE. Don't even try. Just bring out Bryan.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Can WWE drop MizTV already. The live crowd never gives 2 fucks about this segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

You could hear a pin drop and a single person cough when Miz waits for a response


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A.J. beating the burka off of Miz is almost as godly as Bryan D making him tap out for the U.S. Title back in 2010. :yoda


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> Shout out to those who are old enough to remember tuning into Raw only to be disappointed to have the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show airing.


I am old enough to remember this :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"******* rookie" Miz getting that heat lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

15 year rookie.

:heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pyro scared the fuck out of me


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jericho turning heel?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to love Jericho, he is one of my favorites of all time but he is really a parody of himself now sadly


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

PUT A SHIRT ON JERICHO. FUCK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho is useless without his flashing lights coat.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm really ready for Jericho to turn heel again


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Miz, don't talk about Bryan in kayfabe please. Tonight is not the night to do that.

Well...at least he talked about him that way for like 5 seconds.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jericho's midlife crisis must end.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought AJ was suppose to be on Highlight Reel tonight


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

That stupid pit bull nickname for AJ is so Vince


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to Raw is Jericho

Watch my midlife crush live on TV :y2j


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J's outfit = lmfao!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jericho looks like a pervert in those clothes.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Rousing ovation for Jericho? I really didnt hear that. Kinda like a mild luke warm ovation.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You're not a list, Miz. You're a human being.

Tumblr's that way, fruitcake.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

lol what is this look Jericho


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Did Jericho steal one of Ted Dibiase's jackets?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I used to love Jericho, he is one of my favorites of all time but he is really a parody of himself now sadly


The Outlaws, Dudleys, and Jericho
The nostalgia trip only lasts so long


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's like watching a shell of a man confront his deformed clone.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"1,004 holds" sign :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> I thought AJ was suppose to be on Highlight Reel tonight


That was last week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wouldn't hate Miz TV so much if it wasn't the exact same shit every.. single.. time..
Miz walks out in his dress
Miz says the same things about his past glory and goes on and on and on and on and on.
Guest of the night eventually gets tired of waiting and walks out.
Blah Blah Blah Blah ensues..
Eventually Miz gets his ass kicked
End show.
Every time.. Every week.. Every month..


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I am old enough to remember this :mj2


Totally random and never announced. And they never replayed the Raws that were missed out on. 

I'm still pissed about a Raw from 1993 where the main event was Skinner vs. The Undertaker. They never went over their time slot so they went off air while the match was still underway and promised to show the ending at a later date. Here I am 20+ years later still waiting...fuckers.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Jericho back to his old out of touch character, smh.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Miz TV, Highlight Reel... the sets are all the same anyway these days so who the fuck can tell the difference


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

To be honest, I don't want a MizTV or a Highlight Reel tonight...

I want an AJ Styles match :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get rid of this cheap ass carpet :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao I still love the insanely expensive Jeritron


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just would like WCW Jericho to come out and annihilate WWE Y2J.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do they still do these stupid little segments. "Miz tv,highlight reel,etc". Does anyone care?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay that was pretty funny just completely took over and made it his own segment


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Y2J looks like a pedo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is AWWWWWWE-SOME!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Jericho vs Miz vs AJ at Fastlane?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao this is hilarious. Good booking.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Miz wants to crack up


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Taking over Miz TV :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The grossly expensive Jeritron 5000 :vince$


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMAO AT JBL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Miz TV, Highlight Reel... the sets are all the same anyway these days so who the fuck can tell the difference


Well one has the Jeritron


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Miz should snap and do a Jericho. Shove Chris' head into that jeritron like he did to HBK.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

lmao Miz TV to Highlight Reel real quick!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Potted plant is over"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I miss the ORIGINAL Highlight reel decor.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Miz main evented WM and this is what he does now :ha


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

POTTED Plant is OVER, cheap ass carpet.

Jericho has me dead


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

You know what? This is good, this is the best Jericho has been in a long time, and Miz is gold too :lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jericho's potted plant vs. Francesca II at WM.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Damn, one dude tried to start a "POTTED PLANT" chant, but it failed to catch on.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Man, it's so weird seeing AJ Styles in a WWE ring.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, he really lost his tooth?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> Jericho's potted plant vs. Francesca II at WM.


:vince$


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

just take a second and look at these two

look at how they're dressed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cue the "AJ IZ A DANGER in da ring!!!1111!!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AJ stiff as fuck good shit lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

plant and pot provided by Reigns and Ambrose, to no pop


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO MIZ

I'M NOT SHEAMUS.

BEAST.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Im not sheamus!!! :LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Shout out to those who are old enough to remember tuning into Raw only to be disappointed to have the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show airing.





A-C-P said:


> I am old enough to remember this :mj2












:fuckthis


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Miz with the GOAT comeback. :heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] Miz cracking on Sheamus!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

The Miz fucks Maryse.

He has my respect for eternity just for that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> Why do they still do these stupid little segments. "Miz tv,highlight reel,etc". Does anyone care?


Three hours.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear God end this please.. Isn't there an asteroid coming or something? Anything..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> The grossly expensive Jeritron 5000 :vince$


Did Jericho downgrade? I thought he was on the 6500 now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Jericho's potted plant vs. Francesca II at WM.


don't give them ideas


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

This is going nowhere bring out AJ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

'I couldn't possibly look stupud i'm not Sheamus"

Miz kills it as a heel


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ryback gets new attire last week on SmackDown! and now he got a little hype video? Hopefully this means that he actually gets a renewed push and guns for the mid-card titles.
> 
> On a side note, :evans at the titless and assless Bella getting a title shot after beating Charlotte only once.


 On a side note at least she's not sexist and brainless.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Miz is gold.

Lmao.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is so bad.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Miz was selling his moneymaker pretty cheap in his early WWE days :cool2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shaolin Miz is getting upset


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, this has taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

stfu miz


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Too bad the Chipmunks didn't sing "All I Want For Christmas" Jericho.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Who writes Y2J's dialogue? fuck


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Miz is killing it


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

part of me wants to watch Miz beat down Jericho right now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Styles' strong style smackdown resulting in Miz doing his best Steiner yokel smile:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Segment has ran five minutes too long but Miz is a great heel.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck you Jericho, you old fuck. Go back to 1999, he's so lame.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

I know I'm on the same wrestling board on here like a loser like the rest of you, as my wife would say, but seriously, why would people cry over a retirement of a wrestler?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Shout out to those who are old enough to remember tuning into Raw only to be disappointed to have the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show airing.





A-C-P said:


> I am old enough to remember this :mj2





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :fuckthis


Meant the better show, live WCW Nitro got all the attention. :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > The grossly expensive Jeritron 5000
> ...


Tough Economy :mj2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Would this be the biggest swerve next to Hogan joining NWO if Bryan didnt retire tonight? LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

they really trying hard to put over AJ with Miz and Jericho


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz's heel work is tragically underrated.

He'll get no booking at all, but when he's used he gets the crowd so invested in the segment with his mic work. It's the right kind of heat too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> Who writes Y2J's dialogue? fuck


Like anyone writes Jericho's material. It's all him, for better or worse.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Miz is overshadowing Jericho. He's fucking killing him :lol

Bring AJ Styles. Just saying :justsayin


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Dat clip of AJ getting a face full Y2Jaint.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :fuckthis


Damn that always pissed me off too! Who gives a shit about some dogs anyway!
:heston


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Did Jericho steal one of Ted Dibiase's jackets?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Miz is just an amazing heel.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Would this be the biggest swerve next to Hogan joining NWO if Bryan didnt retire tonight? LOL



we can only dream


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Would this be the biggest swerve next to Hogan joining NWO if Bryan didnt retire tonight? LOL


Only if he turned heel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What is that cunt Vince's obsession with constantly making a note of how AJ's a "small fish" and a "rookie"

fuck off idiots


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Was that fan so loud he got bleeped? rofl


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Seriously, this segment is a borefest


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

feud based on who got beat worse by AJ???


and this is going on forever


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

For all miz is in the mid card and going nowhere, what other heels get big reactions from the crowd.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

RAW is heel turns


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yes


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Why do they still do these stupid little segments. "Miz tv,highlight reel,etc". Does anyone care?


Yeah.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Damn the Miz is a great heel when he is allowed to talk on the mic.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

the gloves are back!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jericho best in the world :lmao

At what? Looking like a middle aged man having a breakdown?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DEY DOHN WAN NUN :mark:



Badbadrobot said:


> On a side note at least she's not sexist and brainless.


Nikki being sexist and brainless is manageable since she has the goods to make up for it.

:draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AJ's music :trips9


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Jericho already having some heel charisma...good!

AJ did the glove thing :mark


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

this segment is running a bit long.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What is that cunt Vince's obsession with constantly making a note of how AJ's a "small fish" and a "rookie"
> 
> fuck off idiots


Rookie thing is stupid.

But Miz said he was a big fish in a small pond. Which is accurate.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please be a swerve Bryan and do the heel turn. :mj2

Styles vs Bryan at WM :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

AJ STYLES


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Fck Jericho's getting boring on the mic. At one time he was on par with Rocky, but now...


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Huge AJ chant, suck it haters.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Was that fan so loud he got bleeped? rofl


He wasn't bleeped on my Canadian feed but all I understood was "something something FUCK YOU UP!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho's chest looks like it got beaten in with a hammer.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Miz is a great heel, much better than Rollins


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

AJ STYLES Y2J AJ STYLES Y2J


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Not that I care, but is there a story behind AJ's blue gloves? It's like he's never taken them off since he started with the WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AJ saved this segment, which went 5 minutes too long


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DAT THEME!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great segment


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Miz is a punching bag, lol. He is killing it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What is that cunt Vince's obsession with constantly making a note of how AJ's a "small fish" and a "rookie"
> 
> fuck off idiots


Yeah damn a heel like Miz say heel shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aj needs to stop using a flo-bee to cut his air


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

umk not bad.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

What sucks about all of this is that Miz is involved. It's not good for the feud and it's not good for Miz.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

what was the point of the Miz? Don't tell me he's gonna linger around like that Big Show/Ryback feud.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck off with '******* Rookie' WWE.

He's more over than your boy toy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great AJ chant. Not bad for a WWE newbie that no one knows.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dunno why they insist on marketing Styles as a "*******." He comes off as anything but. Weird decision.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns getting smashed with the table still making me smile :Brock


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't care what anybody says, I'm hyped about all of this. Miz is a great third wheel in this feud, very underrated. Jericho has been the most entertaining he has been in years and AJ Styles is pure hype and I love it.

Can't wait for their match at Smackdown!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Watch your teeth, Miz!" Ha, ha!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Brock Lesnar: Part time WWE Superstar/part time furniture mover.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess considering the amount of reaction Styles gets on the shows it would seem the "filthy casuals" aren't as braindead on anything outside WWE as the internet fan world would like to believe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I enjoyed that segment to be honest. Thought the crowd were hot for Jericho/AJ


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The '******* Rookie' thing is stupid the guy is not Rookie


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> DAT THEME!


Lmao that gif and show are great


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Great segment and as good as a build to a Smackdown as you can get. All three guys were great in their roles and the crowd loved it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Dunno why they insist on marketing Styles as a "*******." He comes off as anything but. Weird decision.


Because AJ is from NC and TNA is based out of TN

Its a jab against that


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ still not getting the mic. Probably a good thing...so I've heard


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Only if he turned heel.


That'll work


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

If Kane interrupts Daniel Bryan during his speech and tomstone him on the steel steps I would mark out


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the whole Lesnar throwing Ambrose into Reigns thing is going to turn them against each other. MOAR HEEL TURNS


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ambrose/Lesnar is far more interesting than Wyatt/Lesnar, tbh


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> He wasn't bleeped on my Canadian feed but all I understood was "something something FUCK YOU UP!"


:lmao:lmao yeah USA bleeped it out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Great AJ chant. Not bad for a WWE newbie that no one knows.


this guy is over, the fans are chanting for him, why have I never heard of him :vince


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

they are really making us wait for Bryan


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I can feel a swerve here. Cole's tone when talking about Bryan sounds off. Or maybe it's because he's just so shit, I'm not sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good segment.

Miz is so goddamn awesome on the mic. Dude deserves better.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, Wade Barrett looked like a babyface with that clean shaven look. The beard definitely toughened up his look.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look at Bryan getting that world title push even though Vince hates him and doesn't want him to succeed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> AJ still not getting the mic. Probably a good thing...so I've heard


he isnt as bad as Reigns


----------



## Roextro (Jul 16, 2015)

Jericho vs Styles vs The Miz, triple threat at fastlane confirmed


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder how happy WWE is now that Daniel Bryan is finally out.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

T0M said:


> I can feel a swerve here. Cole's tone when talking about Bryan sounds off. Or maybe it's because he's just so shit, I'm not sure.


Hint hint, the second option is way more likely.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Either AJ beat Jericho and Jericho snaps and turns heel or Miz runs in and we get a three way at Fastlane.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

EmbassyForever said:


> Ambrose/Lesnar is far more interesting than Wyatt/Lesnar, tbh


It's more interesting than Lesnar/Reigns was last year too.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Jericho's chest looks like it got beaten in with a hammer.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> If Kane interrupts Daniel Bryan during his speech and tomstone him on the steel steps I would mark out


......said no one ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> DAT THEME!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim Gaffigin is Col. Sanders now LOL

They keep getting worse and worse with their choices


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

That was a great segment I thought. They're clever to avoid giving the mic to AJ until he has established himself more and the Miz is taking the opportunity to show just how capable he is at getting faces over.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *Good segment.
> 
> Miz is so goddamn awesome on the mic. Dude deserves better.*


The problem with Miz is that the moment he steps foot in the ring he loses his credibility. If he could only wrestle like Ziggler....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cole is overselling this in a big way, now the show has started it all just seems off. But i know it must be real, i'm so confused.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> this guy is over, the fans are chanting for him, why have I never heard of him :vince


"Shit! They know him, knows that we didn't make him, and he isn't a rookie? Bury that ass now!" :vince7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved Bryan's MITB win because it blindsided me. Completely expected Wade to win. That win opened the window to him eventually becoming huge.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty good Raw so far, really enjoying it. The wait for D-Bry is killing me though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* ESPN has the breaking news on Danial Bryan's retirement on their headline ticker right now. They are going to interview him tomorrow. So this is NOT a work *


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> *Good segment.
> 
> Miz is so goddamn awesome on the mic. Dude deserves better.*


Yeah, his treatement as a midcard heel jobber is atrocious, to be honest. He makes the best out of it, but there's only so much one can do within that position. He's a joke atm, and seems to exist solely to be made fun of without any pay off ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Jim Gaffigin is Col. Sanders now LOL
> 
> They keep getting worse and worse with their choices


They should jump the shark and have Mike Epps or JB Smoove be the next Sanders just for the fuck of it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Cole is overselling this in a big way, now the show has started it all just seems off. But i know it must be real, i'm so confused.


Believe in the swerve! If we all believe.....:mj2


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Can WWE drop MizTV already. The live crowd never gives 2 fucks about this segment.


It's an easy way to eat up lots of minutes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Jim Gaffigin is Col. Sanders now LOL
> 
> They keep getting worse and worse with their choices


Can't wait until they just fully give up and do random black guy as Col. Sanders.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fantastic segment.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> * ESPN has the breaking news on Danial Bryan's retirement on their headline ticker right now. They are going to interview him tomorrow. So this is NOT a work *


They will be talking to him about the swerve


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because AJ is from NC and TNA is based out of TN
> 
> Its a jab against that




Shame. Really petty.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I like AJ's theme the more I hear it, tbh. 

Not sure if it fits AJ Styles, but it's a good song. *


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> * ESPN has the breaking news on Danial Bryan's retirement on their headline ticker right now. They are going to interview him tomorrow. So this is NOT a work *


Of course not. Only someone in denial would believe it was a work.. :wink2:

I would love to be wrong 'tho..


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> DAT THEME!





wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> The problem with Miz is that the moment he steps foot in the ring he loses his credibility. If he could only* wrestle like Ziggler*....


I thought you said he needed to look more credible?
:maisie3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They should jump the shark and have Mike Epps or JB Smoove be the next Sanders just for the fuck of it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. More boringness ahead.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This has been a pretty good Raw so far, not gonna lie brothers. - HH


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a suspicion that the Wyatt/Lesnar program is dead. Really convinced they're going with Dean and Brock. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Are they still calling him "Demon" Kane fpalm.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you guys seriously still thinking this could be a work? C'mon.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Please don't let Lesnar face these Waylon Mercy-esque jobbers.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Why don't they do the Wyatt intro "*Place, WE'RE HERE! *BLOWS" anymore??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So it's going to be The Wyatts vs. Big Show, Kane, Ryback and another random stiff at Fastlane? That seems like a chore to sit through.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> I loved Bryan's MITB win because it blindsided me. Completely expected Wade to win. That win opened the window to him eventually becoming huge.


Agreed. I actually thought Rhodes was going to win that one since they were building him up as the Undashing one at the time. I think my second guess was Sheamus and then Barrett. Never expected Bryan to win it. 

I also remember him cashing in and telling my friend "Holy shit. Daniel Bryan just cashed in!" He said, "Who the hell is Daniel Bryan?". I told him, "Your new world heavyweight champion".


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> he isnt as bad as Reigns


If that's where the bar is, that's pretty bad. Reigns' bar is so low, he's still digging it out of the ground :lol


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm just waiting for Sasha..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Wyatt's vs Ryback, Kane, Big Show, and Mark Henry or Titus for Black History month at Fast Lane


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Feed....me.....MOOOOOOOOOOOORE! WAKE THE FUCK UP. IT'S FEEDING TIME!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Xavier said:


> Are you guys seriously still thinking this could be a work? C'mon.


You never know but it's most likely not a work.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryberg :vince2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I have a suspicion that the Wtatt/Lesnar program is dead. Really convinced they're going with Dean and Brock. I hope so anyway.


Please, most definately. I haven't been this hooked in a "feud" since Rollins/Lesnar, basically. It's even making me bear through RAW.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd mark if Goldbergs music hit, tbh.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Gooooooooooooldberg

Goooooooooooldberg


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

not a single shit given for rhback


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback needs a new theme


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ryback looks so unnatural


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well hey, at least they did put some wording on his new trunks there, so it's not a total sham..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOLDBACK! GOLDBACK! GOLDBACK!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuckin chants already starting


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> If that's where the bar is, that's pretty bad. Reigns' bar is so low, he's still digging it out of the ground :lol


I think reigns is better than what I've seen out of styles

Both are miles ahead of Dean "breakfast for dinner" Ambrose tho

I


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

A dark cloud when the Wyatts are there created by their farts.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Goldberg chant initiated.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and so begin the goldberg chants again lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So he has a weight belt on his draws....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston Goldberg chants.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Goldberg chants lolllll


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good to see Skip Sheffield finally back from injury


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ryberg!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The look is alot better. I can accept Ryback in trunks now. :mckinney


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Just listen to those few pathetic smarks chanting Goldberg. Get a life you sad bastards.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ryback looks like a much bigger deal now after he got rid of that singlet.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did they not say Ambrose was up next?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Wake up its feeding time? Well I'll try to wake up.....


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

>removes the goofy singlet
>still comes out with stupid gear to keep looking like an idiot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg wearing dark blue tights. So much for the black tights means Goldberg has signed thing.

:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Goldberg chants making their big return


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

[hide]

```

```
[/hide]


Da Alliance said:


> Why don't they do the Wyatt intro "*Place, WE'RE HERE! *BLOWS" anymore??



They're heels. Think they made them ditch it because it got a face reaction.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ryback, in those tights, looks like that one guy in a gangbang porno.

you know the one.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, can't say that he didn't ask to get those chants again :draper2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Goldberg chants! :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So the trunks are indeed staying put. Cool beans. :I

And the insipid "GOLDBERG" chants start up yet again because HURR DURR WE'RE CLEVER. ut


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldberg should never have gotten his tattoo removed he looks so much more different


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Read me Lore! Seattle is the sign champions


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Goldberg chants being back just make me giggle.*


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Ryback needs to face Goldberg at Wrestlemania, if that doesn't happen, this shit doesn't make any sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Please don't let Lesnar face these Waylon Mercy-esque jobbers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback can never be Goldberg. He has too much of a goofy face to be a bad ass.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Goldberg chants. rofl


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

you don't see dark navy often in WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHOW YOUR FAYCE


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

goldberggggggggggggggg


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

SHOW YOUR FACE 

:lmao


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm finding this week much harder to sit through than other weeks..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SHOW YOUR FACE! TAKE OFF THE MASK! SHOW YOUR FACE!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I just feel like you need a donkey booty to have Big Guy on the ass of your trunks


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

At least Ryback doesn't look like a fruit roll up anymore.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryback is really generous. He always gives kids broken necklaces.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Show your face!* :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael Cole is the worst part about Raw. Why do you have the face announcer some pencil pusher charisma vacuum.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

SHOW YOUR FACE! TAKE OFF THE MASK! Omg lol


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao SHOW YA FACE


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lol At the country bumpkin at ringside talking smack. "Show yer face!" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Show your face! SHOW YOUR FACE! HEY! SHOW YOUR FACE!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

The 2 nerds chanting "Goldberg" getting silenced :mj4


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Da Alliance said:


> Why don't they do the Wyatt intro "*Place, WE'RE HERE! *BLOWS" anymore??


B/c they insist on taking every cool thing away from their talent.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I thought you said he needed to look more credible?
> :maisie3


:booklel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Ryback needs a new theme


That's one of the last Jim Johnson themes still in use isn't it? He should keep it just for that reason alone!


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

This show is so boring...
I just want to see D-Bry


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That guy snapped. "Show your face, show your face" :maury :lmao :ti

Fucking Seattle. :lmao


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Show your face :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SHOW YOUR FAYCE


WTF was that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was that a fan saying take off your mask
that was loud lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Goldberg:










Ryback:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> SHOW YOUR FACE! TAKE OFF THE MASK! SHOW YOUR FACE!


Which is weird because we already know Braun looks like Sloth from the Goonies with a beard.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Willem Dafoe in a dress is still hotter than Charlotte.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryback stealin' them moves


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I always hated the Spear into the steel post bit. Like you weren't going that fast lol


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Sometimes I think I'm the only guy around here that kind of likes Ryback...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Better spear and jackhammer him while you have the chance!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spear into jack knife please*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

RyBitch


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Fuck yeah, Bray. You beauty.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ryberg-- I mean Ryback trying to add high flying to run from the Goldberg chants. Lmao :lol


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

AHHAHAHAHA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And after all that, one move and done.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Annnnnd Ryberg is done!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn I wasn't expecting that finish.

Glad Ryback lost clean. He's a geek.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

whoa! LOL didnt see that coming


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

when can Mauro replace Cole?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes!!!! The Wyatts are dominating so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oooooooo nice counter and no help needed


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Strange how Ryback always gets a lukewarm reaction when he comes in, but always gets people to chant FEED ME MORE loudly.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO Instant squash...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The burial of Ryberg is complete.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So they make that vid package and then just loses clean.. why?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's the goof that will be facing Taker at WM


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ryback should be main eventing ppvs not losing clean to Bray on Raw


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Man this shit pisses me off.

Tired of the Wyatts getting pushed every mania season just to lose at Mania and fade away.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

From "GOLDBERG" chants to "FEED ME MORE" chants. Color me pleasantly surprised, Seattle.

Loving that Ryback has varied up his offense. Shame that he ate a loss tonight, but then again that's what happens when you have a bunch of monkeys for writers for bookers, writers _and_ in the boardroom.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I gotta say, that Sister Abigail out of nowhere was very good.

The Wyatt Family is so directionless, tho.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

...and the Ryback push is over :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dayum Rowan!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Strowman: the ring technician. :banderas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Does Rowan suddenly like bullies now?*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Strange how Ryback always gets a lukewarm reaction when he comes in, but always gets people to chant FEED ME MORE loudly.


People love to chant


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman might be the official new DEATH guys.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That pretty much sums up Ryback's career.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

50/50 booking is a good thing according to some people on this forum


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> *Does Rowan suddenly like bullies now?*


Dudes snapped ever since his wine vinyard got foreclosed


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Why are they wasting everyones time pushing these neckbeards again?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Bray going over clean >>


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Ryback is much better in ring than Goldberg...Still he looks exactly him,especially with those trunks.

Chants will be there for months..


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Sister Abigail on the gym mat. BAH GOD


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They love to tease Ryback pushes and then take a big diarrhea shit all over it lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

NakNak said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only guy around here that kind of likes Ryback...


You're not at all, he's still one of my favorites, even though they've done everything the can to ruin him.. I keep cheering for my favorites despite all the people who turn on the guys because of the shit booking WWE puts them through..

It's elementary school level shit to turn on guys falling for WWE's manipulations.

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope this isn't going to lead into an 8 man tag at Wrestlemania between The Wyatts vs. Undertaker/Kane/Show/Ryback


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I feel this is meta-inception watching the Wyatt Family beatting the shit outta Ryback when The Ryback is one of the closest guys to Daniel Bryan in WWE...it feels weird.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooooo the Wyatts are gonna destroy someone else next week. Ryback, Show, Kane will run in which will result in a 8 man tag at Fastlane.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess the saying "clothes don't make the man" really is true. (especially if your name is Ryback)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AryaDark said:


> *Does Rowan suddenly like bullies now?*


Bigger question is does he still make award winning wines?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wyatts goon squad is old


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatt: Follow!
Fan: THE BUZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

some of you think this guy should be in the main event/fighting for the title :hano


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wyatt was really feelin' dat promo and so was I...so was I.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, it's the annual pre WM Wyatt build only for them to turn into Vinnie's job toys a month later on DA GRANDEST STAGE OF THEM ALL!!11!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

While Wyatt was screaming, my fiance passed through and said, "Who is that? He sounds like a pirate."

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It's crazy to me that Bray hasn't won a title yet


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Hug it out! Hug it out!"

- WWE PG fans


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Get the camera back on Strowman, dammit! I'm about to cum!" :vince3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:'( :'(


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Team Hell No was an awesome tag team. They had amazing chemistry.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Who are the Wyatt's after at the moment? Bray says thing but it never goes anywhere.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I AmThe Tag Team Champions Bryan :mj2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> some of you think this guy should be in the main event/fighting for the title :hano










Brandough said:


> It's crazy to me that Bray hasn't won a title yet


:lol

- HH


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I liked Team Hell No.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

However many years/months later and they still haven't even began to explain the backstory for the Wyatts... Or why they randomly broke up and then got back together.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Those anger management skits were fucking gold. So of course they don't do anything like that anymore.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Is this crowd being super nasty or is this just a bad raw?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stroman's only words should be "Stroman" like he's Hodor.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brandough said:


> It's crazy to me that Bray hasn't won a title yet


He really doesnt need one.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Team Hell No!

The feels man, the fucking feels...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The XL said:


> Why are they wasting everyones time pushing these neckbeards again?


Undertaker, Kane, Big Show vs Harper, Rowan,Strowman at Mania they setting things up


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the anger management bits. Great stuff.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> People love to chant


As evidenced by the continuation of "WHAT" and "YES".


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Good times, good times.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr Shelby for the HOF 2016 :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Team Hell No was an awesome tag team. They had amazing chemistry.


It was.

It's also one of the most underrated reasons as to why DB got over.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

"FOLLOW.. Husky Harris!"

Nice to see they're at least being consistent with the smark chants.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Sooooo the Wyatts are gonna destroy someone else next week. Ryback, Show, Kane will run in which will result in a 8 man tag at Fastlane.


Possibly the slowest 8-man of all time. And the end will be Stroman hugging Show to death.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We're only halfway through Raw. How...is...that...possible?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Am I the only one that enjoyed the whole team hell no run? 

The hug it out was too funny. 

Can't believe it was three and a half fucking years ago.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Sooooo the Wyatts are gonna destroy someone else next week. Ryback, Show, Kane will run in which will result in a 8 man tag at Fastlane.


Holy shit, spoilers, man. I don't want to get ruined on this EPIC storyline that isn't predictable at all.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Stroman's only words should be "Stroman" like he's Hodor.



Could do the "I Am Groot" thing too.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

How Bryan made Team Hell No work I'll never know. Most versatile wrestler to ever live.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Boy Ryback lost a lot of muscles. He used to have ripped abs like a freak. And just when he loses the siglet he starts to go fat. LMAO!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Bigger question is does he still make award winning wines?


I spilt water on my keyboard, thank fuck you sir.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Team Hell No ...  

Raw is trying to make me melt in a puddle of tears about this aren't they ... i hate them.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

the wyatts bore the ever loving shit out of me...its the same thing every week, 4 on 1 then bray shouts his nonsense...rinse and repeat again and again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Is this crowd being super nasty or is this just a bad raw?


Considering they're making them wait the whole 3 hours to see Daniel Bryan.. they're probably being a little salty, and probably rightfully so..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Sooooo the Wyatts are gonna destroy someone else next week. Ryback, Show, Kane will run in which will result in a 8 man tag at Fastlane.


*COULD BE!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Hell No grew old after a while, but it was a great run overall. I wish they would have Bryan as the Dazzler and his thing with Ninja Regal, but that's not happening.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

FOLLOW!!! THE BUZZAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback, who has a new look, newly varied moveset and even got hyped up earlier tonight, gets trolled by being fed to Wyatt to re-establish his dominance...even though he in turn is gonna be trolled by being fed to Brock at 'Mania.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I always hated the Spear into the steel post bit. Like you weren't going that fast lol


Not too long ago it was roll ups. Now it's hitting the posts. It's like there's too many agents and they don't know what the other agents have come up with.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

AHHH KILL ME PLEASE THIS SHIT IS TOO SAD :mj2


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol they acklownedged Daniel Bryan as the American Dragon. Cool


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Natecore said:


> How Bryan made Team Hell No work I'll never know. Most versatile wrestler to ever live.


To be fair Kane is an excellent Tag Team guy.

Kane & X-Pac

Kane & Hurricane

Kane & RVD

Kane & Big Show

Kane & Taker

Kane just works well with a partner


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Am I the only one that enjoyed the whole team hell no run?
> 
> The hug it out was too funny.
> 
> Can't believe it was three and a half fucking years ago.


Not at all. Their whole run was one of the best things of the last few years.

Their anger managment skits were funny as hell, as well as the skits in the restaurant, for example. And the graduation :grin2:

Shit, I miss those days...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope they give Daniel Bryan at least 20 minutes


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

we want bryan


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big E working on his ***** spiritual.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

renee in dem shorts.


nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dem kofi glasses


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fucking New Day. <3


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These dudes singing ***** spirituals...WTF


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

did Xavier spell out boobies on the calculator?

Ambreigns standing by that same corner all night?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee looking good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day lmfao!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Captain Rollins' return confirmed.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

That was just a really awful moment there


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

The New Day are being funny today...Good!!!

When they are at their best, they are funny as hell to watch.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Does everyone hate the Denver Bronco's in america?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Calculater said BOOBIES


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Is that what Punk meant by shucking and jiving?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah Roman, fuck off.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> did Xavier spell out boobies on the calculator?


Yes.. Yes he did.

:ha:ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't care if he gives me an F5, an F10, an F15, an F150 :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It be funny if that calculator said "Boobless" and gave it to Renée. :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't sit through this anymore... Just give us the DB retirement segment!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank Christ for New Day workin' on dem tables to improve my mood after poor Ryback got shafted.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't need your help :ambrose4


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup. Brother Reigns is heel-turning on his heels tonight.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Tag matches coming up?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"That fool hit me with a table!" - Roman.

Best promo he ever has done. :heston


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

He's a lunatic Maggle, still pacing back and forth backstage in the same location, LUNATIC I tells ya!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck outta here New Day.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose don't need no help from Roman Reigns!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Renee should wear shorts all the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean and Roman with that Jedi 2-on-1 ethos.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God it's Stardust again isn't it? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bathroom break


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ambrose looked great there, then that fucking "Please" gesture like Reigns is his fucking keeper. Jesus.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ambrose just does NOT look convincing at all as a threat to Lesnar


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Ambrose: "I don't care if it's an F5, an F10, an F-15, or an F-150!"

Roman: "T-that dude hit me with a table!"

JUST


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Building lesnar dean. Some kind of lazy wwe creative


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose is going to get laid out again. 

Guess a breakup in coming


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Titus is still getting pushed?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't they just try and #PushTitus ?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ambrose is more funny than dangerous.

He's like the anti-Stone Cold.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Bigger question is does he still make award winning wines?


My daughter is looking at me like I'm crazy right now :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

That HUWA HUWA HUWA Titus makes is veeeerryyyyy annoying af!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose is totally the catcher in this relationship :cool2


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Titus entrance then immediate commercials = jobber opponent.
Jobber opponent = Titus continues his push to seem credible against BORK


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buy the Network and watch our product when it used to be good, b/c it sure sucks now :vince2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The New Day are supposedly allowed to do their own thing and yet nobody except people on Reddit give a flying fuck about them.

Evidence that freedom doesn't mean shit if you just plain fucking suck.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Ambrose having to ask Roman to let him have Lesnar tonight was depressing to see

Should've just told him to stay out of his way tonight.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Titus about to squash Starbreeze.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I've never been to a diner like that or a diner in general to think of it


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

So Ambrose turning heel after Reigns helps him.. sounds bad.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "That fool hit me with a table!" - Roman.
> 
> Best promo he ever has done. :heston



:lmao Unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Why did he fucking ASK him the PERMISSION to fight another wrestler. FUCK, 1 step forward 111111 backwards


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Where's my boy LooseCannon. I think he gave up on the show. lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> I don't need your help :ambrose4


And of course Brock will kick his ass forcing Reigns to come out and prove that yes indeed, Dean needed help.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

There's no way in hell that anyone buys Ambrose as a threat to Lesnar.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Why the Fuck was ambrose asking for reigns permission to go after brock


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Brollins said:


> So Ambrose turning heel after Reigns helps him.. sounds bad.


I predict just the opposite.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The New Day are supposedly allowed to do their own thing and yet nobody except people on Reddit give a flying fuck about them.
> 
> Evidence that freedom doesn't mean shit if you just plain fucking suck.


Delusional as fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean ASKING another wrestler with his hands together if he can fight another wrestler.

Wow.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Poor Titus gotta dance for that whole 4 minute commercial


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SOCIAL OUTCASTS, BAYBAY!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> And of course Brock will kick his ass forcing Reigns to come out and prove that yes indeed, Dean needed help.


And Dean will turn heel to get fed to Reigns. Wow, sounds incredible.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Plz don't lose to Adam Rose.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The return of BO Rida :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This RAW went to shit.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lmao look at HEATH


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Where's my boy LooseCannon. I think he gave up on the show. lol


I'm here


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seahawk fans, ustillmad?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The fuck is this.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Where's my boy LooseCannon. I think he gave up on the show. lol


Dudes posted like forty times tonight


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Adam Rose's got the most annoying voice ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adam Rose is like 5 years late with his Russell Brand act


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Social Outcasts are the next Evolution.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BO is BACK!

:mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bo literally looks like hes smoking crack


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo is just so adorable no other words for it


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

Other than Bryan retirement what's the real purpose behind this raw? All these damn rematches nobody wants to see Ziggler and Owens again Ryback and Bray we've seen this before.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Excuse me, let me find my jaw... I swear I dropped it on the floor somewhere...


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Boss said:


> I predict just the opposite.


I really hope so. Reigns turning heel is best for business..


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, what a joke, some 3mb ripoff


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#SocialOutcasts


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The New Day are supposedly allowed to do their own thing and yet nobody except people on Reddit give a flying fuck about them.
> 
> Evidence that freedom doesn't mean shit if you just plain fucking suck.




They were more over than the three guys in the Fastlane main event last week. The problem is their shtick is getting old and at the risk of offending someone, Big E in particular is getting ridiculously over the top with the softshoeing. They might as well paint his face black. It's ridiculously over the top and unnecessary.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why have social outcasts perform bizarre promos then job every week. Why give them mic time to just lose?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Social Outcasts :lmao


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

So I can't tell, do people approve of Ryback improving in the ring and executing some pretty cool moves and working a good match or is this just prove that people will hate on a guy regardless of how good he actually is in the ring?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Dudes posted like forty times tonight


Thanks for keeping count as always.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Never mind, I thought they were feeding a jobber to Titus, but I didn't know he was facing Adam Rose.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Bo's expression at the end of that "best friends make best trends" bit.

Hopefully someone joins WF as The Radical Mongoose. :I


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Rose will win FOR HIS NAKAMA!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I still hate the fact Social Outcasts intro sounds like the Hardys intro.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

push Titus or something


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That SO promo wasn't in English five years ago.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Titus O'Neil push


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Bo Dallas is the GOAT from Social Outcast.
Truly underrated talent by the WWE.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Adam Rose is Riki Tiki Tavi. Yes, son.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Social outcasts are wwe's answer to the always sunny gang.

Bo is definitely charlie.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JBL, dude, Leicester are a good side ... mate, please.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm here


You made it? Gotta survive, dude. Gotta survive. :lmao


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

There are really people on here that want Slater, Bo, and/or Rose to get big pushes.

I left Axel out, because I haven't heard much on crying for him to get a push lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I support trump and firing adam rose


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> The return of BO Rida :mark:












Speaking of which, where you at @Empress ?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Bo literally looks like hes smoking crack


:ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

truelove said:


> push Titus or something


Mads = Euron


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Adam Rose is like 5 years late with his Russell Brand act


Adam Rose therefore picked a horrible subject to try and imitate. Russell Brand's "comedy" only appeals to those with no brain but I will give him credit for somehow managing to talk Katy Perry into bed


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

What was the deal with Ryback without the straps? Hmmmm


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

God I love Titus. Great look, good on the mic, charismatic, awesome power move set.

Crowd loves him too.

Push that man!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

ADAM FUCKING ROSE ASDFIJOLAS MFV;LA8EWBPTG2VGDTAS VW5467N3UBSE


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay this is a nice ass crowd.

There's actually a reaction for a Titus O'Neil vs Adam Rose match.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Monday Night Superstars


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There goes that push lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

fuck out of here


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Titus killing his former Slater/Gator teammate :mj2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow poor Titus.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

You know what? It's so fucking stupid, but for me is a joy to watch Titus O Neil doing his shit. I just love it :lol


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

ABOUT TIME TITUS LOST.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Titus is over and looks legit out there. His offense looks like it legitimately hurts. :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lol wtf. So much for #PushTitus


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE RADICAL MONGOOSE HAS WON OUR HEARTS AND NOW THE MATCH!!! :yes


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

damn New Day next to lose, damn Vince has no love for black history month


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Titus is getting that Big Ryck gut.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

lmao. Poor Titus..


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody looks good after that...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

of all these shit heads to get a win


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean is about to fuck shit up.:lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Has Dean been walking around the hall for an hour?


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> What was the deal with Ryback without the straps? Hmmmm



Ryl Backberg


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The pussy fringe.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

All this Bryan shit is making me think something is going to happen , honestly .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Adam Rose therefore picked a horrible subject to try and imitate. Russell Brand's "comedy" only appeals to those with no brain but I will give him credit for somehow managing to talk Katy Perry into bed


Lmao I'm one of those brainless people who liked Russell Brand.. Well in Get Him to The Greek and as a host. But his stand ups were ass


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Mongoose trending


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Now THAT is how you should walk to work everyday


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, so can we please stop with the "wah wah wah why 'push' Titus" bullshit threads and whining now?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How bout that Titus O'Neil push tho...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Reigns to interfere and Ambrose to get angry cause he wants to do it alone?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose's little strut there looks like a Zoolander audition :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I sure hope dirty Dean does something really badass like squirt ketchup on Lesnar or maybe steal something from him

Dude is so just so hardcore


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I see we get the 'Total Divas' version of Summerslam 2013.

The one where DB beats Cena clean to end the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What if Linda returned to make Bryan the CEO. You know Linda loves being the odd McMahon out lol.

Plus I could go to hear her shitty theme


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose going out there to ask Brock for a new F150 since Brock makes so much more than everyone else on the roster 

:ambrose4


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Bry's retirement speech to main-event I guess...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LegendKilla15 said:


> All this Bryan shit is making me think something is going to happen , honestly .


yeah he's gonna retire :troll


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Dudes posted like forty times tonight


Yet these bastards won't give him awards.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ambrose going out there to ask Brock for a new F150 since Brock makes so much more than everyone else on the roster
> 
> :ambrose4


He could just give him 30 F5's. :draper2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Yea


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> D-Bry's retirement speech to main-event I guess...


only way they could get people to sit through 3 hours of rubbish.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Ambrose going out there to ask Brock for a new F150 since Brock makes so much more than everyone else on the roster
> ...


(Insert Prof Steiner's math meme here)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

RIP Dean Ambrose :mj2










December 7th, 1985 - February 8th, 2016


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I think this is the first time I've watched Raw live from Aus. Just very sad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bobo Brazil is the blackest name of all time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> He could just give him 30 F5's. :draper2


P45 more like


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is there grown ass men with glow in the dark dildos on their heads in the crowd? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean has to get the upper hand somehow. Not good for business if he doesn't get some offense in.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Paying respects to all the African American wrestlers right after a black guy loses to a dork who calls himself the 'radical mongoose'. :ha


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I think this is the first time I've watched Raw live from Aus. Just very sad.


I watched one in early December, it's hard to sit through lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Big boy Dean Ambrose. He's fucking crazy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dean is calling him to the Ring? 

Totally expected him to bust into his locker room.

Smh he really should have just barged into his locker room on that fuck shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I really miss ol' JYD he was so fun to watch back in the day.
:cry


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Bobo Brazil is the blackest name of all time


At least he is remembered :delrio


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh-oh, Dean calling Lesnar out.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course he's thought it through, he just isn't scared.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

jesus he's asking for it alright


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow I thought Bryan was the one with Brain Damage.

Seems that's Ambrose's gimmick right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose/Lesnar>Reigns/Lesnar


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where's the IC belt tonight? I thought it was prestigious


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ambrose has more personality in the gum he's chewing than Reigns has in his entire body.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Daniel Bryan has to mention Kane during his speech and thank him because bryan's career tookoff the moment he was partnered with Kane, if it wasn't for Kane, bryan would never have been so over with the fans


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice "Liar Liar" reference there Dean-O.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What am I missing here? Dean just got fucked up earlier.

:drake1


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose is so cringe.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty meak crowd reaction to Ambrose.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

dean Ambrose has mic? Better go get popcorn 

"Get some Stank on it"

Dudes easily the worst of all time


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ambrose :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lesnar needs to throw Ambrose into the audience Spike Dudley style.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why is there grown ass men with glow in the dark dildos on their heads in the crowd? :kobefacepalm


eunuchs


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

SAAAAAAAWFT


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Ambrose


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Dean's catching heat. Meanwhile two girls shouted his name for a few seconds.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dat sign of Roman's face. ROFL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That signature Roman face in the crowd :heston


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

maybe he's bored of kicking your ass


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Sounds like a personal problem :LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Xavier said:


> Captain Rollins' return confirmed.


Don't play like that!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dean is going to die tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> At least he is remembered :delrio


Yeah my grandfather speaks of him fondly a lot.

I'm just imagining how that name would get over now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A balls reference. Yaaay+


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:maury :ha :HA :LOL :Jordan


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

That's it. Ambrose is going to die


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose gonna die now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Lesnar was later coming out again


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:Brock


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is a family show!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This is horrible...I thought Dean would be better at calling someone's punk card.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

That Reigns pic over Ambrose's shoulder. . . ha ha!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You could clearly see Roman running down the stairs behind ambrose.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Who gave Ambrose Reign's shitty lines?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose the only highlight of the show so far.

:ti


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Brock be like ''why you wanna die tho?''


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

This is fantastic.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lesnar with a pop

Dean Ambrose in pure silence during his promo

And most of this forum thinks Dean Ambrose should win

:facepalm


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Can we just get to Bryans retirement speech already? None of this thats happened tonight so far I care for. Ambrose realistically doesn't stand a chance. Stop insulting the fans intelligence.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best Dean promo since he came to the main roster.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I like to imagine Lesnar's music hitting when I enter rooms in my day-to-day life.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dean ripping off Reigns signature dick comments lol


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Mike Francesa is like


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh come on for fuck's sake. Here comes Roman to save the day, I guess.

This is bullshit.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

BROTHER REIGNS IS GOONA COME FOR THE SAVE. 

LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Raw has been a joke.

:ti


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Rest in Peace Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

"Ask John Cena about him! Ask Triple H about him! Ask The Undertaker about him!"

So they can all explain how to beat him?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP in peace Ambrose.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lesnar looking beast


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Reigns to make the save and Ambrose to get pissed at him and turn?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol Dean gettin buried and looking like a total jobber


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ambrose playing the drunk at the bar who decides to start shit with the bouncer


in fact that should be his new gimmick - dean ambrose, bar fighter


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dick punch him learn from Taker


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

WWE using lesnar to get heat on ambrose.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Here comes the big dog to lethargic pop I bet.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

all in all... said:


> ambrose playing the drunk at the bar who decides to start shit with the bouncer
> 
> 
> in fact that should be his new gimmick - dean ambrose, bar fighter


That's basically his thing already.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

What is this burial for?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Oh come on for fuck's sake. Here comes Roman to save the day, I guess.
> 
> This is bullshit.


Don't think so. This is to build up tension for Reigns/Ambrose since he won't come out for the save.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

squarebox said:


> I watched one in early December, it's hard to sit through lol


Aye I'm so used to picking and choosing which segments to watch, at least there's no Cena haha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean got that work AGAIN:lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Best Dean promo since he came to the main roster.


Only correct thing you ever posted

Sad thing is that even Curtis axels promo got more of a reaction from the crowd

Curtis Axel's average promo >. Dean Ambrose's greatest. W


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's not over...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THAT???

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And all to have Roman win lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Brock is a stiff boy lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RIP Ambrose. You had an OK run.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Dean being manhandled.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh do I want the AE to come back.

"You going soft Brock?"

**Cuts to titantron where Brock is pounding Renee in Dean's dressing room**

If only :no:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Commentary putting over Dean's toughness good shit


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Roman is the worst friend ever.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

No selling that f-5


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL: .....the....hell....wrong......with......him?

He sounded so genuine :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Reminds me of Hardy and Taker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

crickets for Reigns lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

gif worthy call back to the ring lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HERE COMES THE CALVARY!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fucking hell. Reigns just has to ruin everything, doesn't he?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

BOOO! Fk off reigns


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

BROTHER REIGNS.

IT'S BROTHER REIGNS.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Weakest pop for a save I've ever heard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the crowd goes mild.

:ti


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

I mean I get it. It won't be face vs. face vs. face at Fast Lane. Somebody will have to turn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose Star Turn here by getting his ass beat.

Then Roman ruins it.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Damnnnnnn!!!


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Titus should win the Andre battle royal


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Is this a metaphor for the entire Dean/Roman relationship?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose taking a page out of Taker's book :ambrose4


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dean with the Undertaker's signature!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Roman ''dat fool hit me with a table'' Reigns


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dean learned from Taker good shit


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

slowly turning Ambrose heel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait, so you low blow him and walk away? What kind of coward shit is that.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Who didn't see that low blow coming, that's about the only way he would stand a chance against Brock.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

What the fuck is this? I tune to RAW and Brock Lesnar is fucking up a junkie in the ring? Is this what Lesnar is reduced to? beating up jobbers?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Bryan was a nobody who lost the whc in 18 seconds at wrestlemania, but teaming with Kane get him over and he went to the main event of wrestlemania to win the wwe title, Bryan would have been nothing without Kane, you can't deny that


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

His only weakness, nut shots.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Reminds me of Hardy and Taker.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Wait...isn't Dean a good guy? 

WHY DID HE LOWBLOW HIM!!

WHY ARE FACES ACTING LIKE HEELS!?!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

CRICKETS.

LMFAO. 

CRICKETS FOR REIGNS.

BROTHER REIGNS.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ambrose using Brock's kryptonite.

Fist to the sack.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

What the hell was that? Nice transition guys.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I thought that Ambrose promo was weak. Sounded like a Reigns promo. Everything else was pretty cool though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment made everyone but Brock look like a GEEK.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

such awkward fuckin crowd ambiance


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

So who are the heels here? Very hellish move from Ambrose and reigns there...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I guess Heyman didn't have his balls after all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is the ultimate cracky tales bitch :lmao



Still would.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Nothing keeps Brock down like the immortal nut shot.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Everyone always goes for the balls :ha


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I feel underwhelmed... Is that it? A low blow?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

That was some real fuckery.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Xavier said:


> Roman ''dat fool hit me with a table'' Reigns


:lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock really needs to do something about those balls of his. They keep getting his way tbh.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Wait, so you low blow him and walk away? What kind of coward shit is that.


Can't gave Ambrose look that strong...


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

So all that hype for a nut shot?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If there is no Ambrose/Lesnar match planned for WM...what the fuck is the point in all of this?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

So, after all this talking from Ambrose abt how he's going to get him back, he gives him..... One low blow



Just let him hit a dirty deeds after ffs


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Exciting, fun segment ended like a wet fart
BELEE DAT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Low blow city, bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Fucking hell. Reigns just has to ruin everything, doesn't he?


He likes to Reign on your parade.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The hell? Grab a chair and beat his ass Dean. Why stop there :deanfpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the plan all along I'm sure :side:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait... that's it?

The fuck?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Roman's the only reason Dean got a hit in.

And people wonder why this dude is hated.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. that sure.. happened..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hit him right in the Sables







*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WTF kind of booking is this, ambrose looked so awkward, those 2 pussys can't take out Lesnar


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brock needs to start wearing a cup.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ambrose is Reigns' bitch. If anyone needed confirmation.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Logical booking tbh- although Ambrose doing his finisher would have been cool.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Welp, Ambrose followed in Taker's footsteps :lol


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

DJHJR86 said:


> If there is no Ambrose/Lesnar match planned for WM...what the fuck is the point in all of this?


um, it's called Ambrose being pissed because Brock attacked him


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean went from looking like a warrior to a total geek. They really managed to fuck that entire segment up in order to establish the only threat in the match is Roman. Jesus Christ. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

razzathereaver said:


> Brock really needs to do something about those balls of his. They keep getting his way tbh.


Wear a cup like Road Dogg did for a match against Chyna lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Reigns killed the crowd. No one cared for Reigns/Brock, only Ambrose/Brock. :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The low blow was done just to piss Lesnar off more. Ambrose is playing mind games. Come on people, keep up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The segment looked like it was about to get real good when Ambrose was calling Lesnar back after the F5.

Then Reigns came out for some reason. Ambrose hitting a low blow and leaving was weird, he should have caught him with Dirty Deeds before leaving but from a story standpoint that segment was good.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> *Don't think so.* This is to build up tension for Reigns/Ambrose since he won't come out for the save.


iper1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, basically, everyone is a 2nd rate geek compared to Brock, in case anyone needed any clarification.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> If there is no Ambrose/Lesnar match planned for WM...what the fuck is the point in all of this?


You know, build for the triple threat at fast lane.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Should have had Reigns stand atop the ramp while Dean continued to get his ass kicked and look for help - with Reigns eventually turning his back and walking away.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

In my head, WWE making Dean look like shit is just to throw us off that he's actually going to win at Fastlane and go on to face Triple H at Mania...

But of course, that's just in my head. WWE would never do that :lol


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Roman's the only reason Dean got a hit in.
> 
> And people wonder why this dude is hated.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> The hell? Grab a chair and beat his ass Dean. Why stop there :deanfpalm


Cause they book out of fear.

Since Brock is over, they are afraid if he goes too far, Dean is gonna get booed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This all leads to.......................









at Fastlane.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Spikeman said:


> Wait...isn't Dean a good guy?
> 
> WHY DID HE LOWBLOW HIM!!
> 
> WHY ARE FACES ACTING LIKE HEELS!?!


He was never a typical face to begin with.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol that was so dumb+pointless.....who's writing this shit?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

1 nutshot > Lesnar's entire moveset

Brock lookin like a dweeb tonight :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if they'll remember that triple threat's are no DQ? Let Ambrose loose on Lesnar with a chair in the match as a feasible way to keep the beast down?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It was like a mama bear coming to protect her cub with Reigns and Ambrose there.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

That felt off.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao Reigns killed the crowd. No one cared for Reigns/Brock, only Ambrose/Brock. :lol


You're delusional. Only one of those three to get a pop was Lesnar. Dean was getting complete silence his entire promo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Dick punch him learn from Taker




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696892243408388097


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar vs Dean


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

If Sable could seriously drain Brock's balls the night before his matches the dude would be unstoppable


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Roho said:


> That was some real fuckery.


I was just thinking the other day I haven't really had to use that word for a while, but tonight has been one of those nights. The ultimately fuckery could still be awaiting too


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why would a character like Ambrose not go to town on a downed Lesnar but rather leave the ring, makes little sense.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

green rep says New Days partner is gonna be Sasha Banks.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

The way Reigns made that entrance was bad ass he rarely comes out of the normal entrance anymore.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This all leads to.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:woolcock at Fastlane.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Dean went from looking good to being a goof in one segment.

Wow, this company :lol At least I can enjoy this type of carwreck, it isn't boring :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Dean went from looking like a warrior to a total geek. They really managed to fuck that entire segment up in order to establish the only threat in the match is Roman. Jesus Christ. :lmao


How was Roman established as a threat? He got smacked by a table in the opening segment, and only came out to act as a distraction, not actually engaging Brock in a fight. Even though Ambrose got his ass handed to him, he still kept coming back and got a shot in.

Right now it's:

Brock



Ambrose



















Reigns.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

This booking makes sense for a match. Brock beats the crap out of him and Dean continues. To sell that match you have dean stand up to him but the contract prevents them from attacking each other. That way you don't expose Dean as the weaker of the two. This just makes Dean look dumb because he keeps getting his ass kicked.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You're delusional. Only one of those three to get a pop was Lesnar. Dean was getting complete silence his entire promo


:lol K.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> You know, build for the triple threat at fast lane.


Yes because Reigns being booked like Ambrose was during the Reigns/Wyatt feud is perfect to set up a triple threat.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

You people crack me up. No clue on how to book.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Wear a cup like Road Dogg did for a match against Chyna lol


*guitar riff* oh you didn't you

KOTR99, which gave us Billy Gunn's memorable 2 month singles run


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that DirecTV commercial.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Kamala for mystery partner or GTFO


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Why was anyone expecting good booking for Ambrose? Lesnar will squash both Reigns and Ambrose (mostly Ambrose), Wyatt will come to take Lesnar out, then Reigns squashes Ambrose and pins him. Ambrose will be booked incredibly weak in this feud and in the FL match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit are these ads still going?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You're delusional. Only one of those three to get a pop was Lesnar. Dean was getting complete silence his entire promo


And the silence carried over when Roman came out. Lesnar's the only star on the show.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean actually looked great calling him back into the ring

But... sigh


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lol K.


Post the video. Or even share one post where an Ambrose fan said Ambrose was getting cheered. Even his fans were saying he was getting crickets


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Is this suppose to be a continuation of the story of Dean being able to take a beating and keep going? 

When was that Raw match with the Big Show where they kept going on about it.. like what... 6 months ago?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't think I've ever detested another push like I have this one. They literally *ruined* the entire tension and story being told between those two because no one (outside of Taker) but Roman can look good simultaneously next Lesnar. :lmao :lmao :lmao This is *ridiculous*. 


He didn't even have to get a shot in. Just continue to stand ala Hardy vs Undertaker. There was electricity when he called Brock back. I can't believe they're seriously only determined to tell *one* story.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Everybody is kicking Brock in the balls. Imagine anybody do that to the Hulk.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

markoutsmarkout said:


> iper1


:suckit


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> How was Roman established as a threat? He got smacked by a table in the opening segment, and only came out to act as a distraction, not actually engaging Brock in a fight. Even though Ambrose got his ass handed to him, he still kept coming back and got a shot in.
> 
> Right now it's:
> 
> ...


We know Reigns is no threat after WM31.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Botch-Cara is back!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sin Cara back? So.....he'll turn on Kallisto to set up their mania match.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

They shouldn't have had Dean winning the IC Title. Makes it even more clear that he ain't winning shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JBL is stupid lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random match.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Botcha dragons vs the league of jobbers oh joy


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

No mistakes from Lillian tonight...she must be sober.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They feel like such a create a stable


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Turns on TV

Sees League of Nations

Turn off TV


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Don't think I've ever detested another push. They literally ruined the entire tension and story being told between those two because no one (outside of Taker) but Roman can look good simultaneously next Lesnar. :lmao :lmao :lmao This is *ridiculous*.
> 
> 
> He didn't even have to get a shot in. Just continue to stand ala Hardy vs Undertaker. There was electricity when he called Brock back. I can't believe they're seriously only determined to tell *one* story.


They try making RR look strong yet he looked like a fucking douche there. He didn't do shit.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And the silence carried over when Roman came out. Lesnar's the only star on the show.


Who cares? Reigns not getting pops doesn't mean that all of a sudden Ambrose was getting cheered. Dude was getting silence his whole promo


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is this a return from injury tag match? Were 3 of these guys not injured just last week?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


> When Brock shows that crooked tooth you know he about to do some goon shit.
> 
> Look like he could beat these bums with an arm tied behind his back.


Of course he was booked to do so. What's with the Brock [email protected] riding. This guy is almost 39 years old making the top 2 faces look like shit, and you guys eat it up. Don't ever want to hear complaints about Cena burying people. Lesnar can [email protected] off, he's a cancer to the business. Put someone over already.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, I didn't think there was still 2 healthy members of the LON left?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You're delusional. Only one of those three to get a pop was Lesnar. Dean was getting complete silence his entire promo


Q-tips are really bad for your ears


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We know who's eating this pin.. Rusevloseslol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is Ambrose in the triple threat, nobody could honestly see him winning especially as he's the IC champ.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

cut the trampoine out of shot, but still film the stagehands taking it away


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Makes me think how much more realistic the biblical story of David and Goliath would have been if David simply aimed the slingshot at Goliath's nutsack. Instant K.O right there.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

league of jobbers


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Roho said:


> Kamala for mystery partner or GTFO


Yes, no legs and all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev out there competing right now and probably pondering on what could have been



:supercena


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Man...Sincara looks so out of shape.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That whole segment reminded me of just a watered down version of the Moxley/Homicide Evolve 6 post match beatdown/fuckery/promo/nuts getting stabbed with a fork that was absolute gold.

If you haven't seen it, scour the internet and let the magic touch you.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

"We Want Lana" and Rusev showing who is boss.

I love that goof of a man.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roman is awesome right?? Sigh


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WE WANT LANA CHANTS <3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Who cares? Reigns not getting pops doesn't mean that all of a sudden Ambrose was getting cheered. Dude was getting silence his whole promo


Then who cares for both accounts? Or are you just trolling Dean fans? He got more pops tonight than the other guy.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Sin Cara is the year's MVP. Who's with me?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> Cause they book out of fear.
> 
> Since Brock is over, they are afraid if he goes too far, Dean is gonna get booed.


See if that was the case they'd let Ambrose go ham on Lesnar so Reigns will have no opposition when it comes to crowd favorites. But obviously that isn't the case so try again.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Is it me or does Rusev look smaller?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So they won't even mention Rey Mysterio anymore? :wow


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Batman got rid of the bomb easier than Vince has gotten Roman over


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Sin Cara back? So.....he'll turn on Kallisto to set up their mania match.


Clone vs Clone

_here is your winner, somebody
_


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Can we please...stop talking about how Rey retired JBL? We get it. Stop bringing it up.*


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't believe people are like "omg I can't believe this booking!" Or "what's up with this writing!"

Have you not noticed this writing has sucked for awhile now??

Now we got League of Shit 

Boringggg.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Botch.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Then who cares for both accounts? Or are you just trolling Dean fans? He got more pops tonight than the other guy.


My case was that Dean is not main event worthy, especially a show like Wrestlemania. Roman reigns isn't either but the post you responded to was about Dean Ambrose. Dude is not over


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> Of course he was booked to do so. What's with the Brock [email protected] riding. This guy is almost 39 years old making the top 2 faces look like shit, and you guys eat it up. Don't ever want to hear complaints about Cena burying people. Lesnar can [email protected] off, he's a cancer to the business. Put someone over already.


Who cares how old he is? Booking be damned, Brock is on a whole different level from the rest of the roster. Put someone over? Who??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Del Rio working the injured shoulder good shit. He should hit his Arm Bar


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Great the league of irrelevant jobbers are taking up a part of my night.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So if the Lucha Dragons are back, what are the odds of Kalisto's push ending?*


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I need to drink more water, raw has more piss break matches than I can handle.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Gotta love Kalisto's off the ropes taint bomb.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> My case was that Dean is not main event worthy, especially a show like Wrestlemania. Roman reigns isn't either but the post you responded to was about Dean Ambrose. Dude is not over


Agreed on both then. Roster is filled with nobodies right now. Only thing worthy of HHH is a Seth return.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kalisto needs to work like a fraction slower. It would help him not botch as much


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Who cares.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Kalisto, whatever you do brah, hold yourself up on the ropes for that finisher.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

4 People in this Tag Match

3 Non Champions

1 Champion

Champion gets pinned.... REALLY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Champion that loses. Nothing new there.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Theoretically could've just fuckin went to bed if DB came out and said his peace first thing. This shit is all pointless as fuck


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> See if that was the case they'd let Ambrose go ham on Lesnar so Reigns will have no opposition when it comes to crowd favorites. But obviously that isn't the case so try again.


So I presume you thought my post was anti-Dean?

I'm saying Dean should have destroyed Brock with a fucking chair, cheers or no cheers be damned!

But they book out of fear and were afraid Dean would look too heelish. So all he did was a lowblow.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP Rey


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That stomp finisher is so retarded to set up.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I just love the fact that ADR can win matches in a lot of ways. It's something that we need more nowadays in the roster.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why have the champ eat the pin!?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Goldust never change


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Golddust cosplaying as Henndrix.


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Lmao WWE sucks. How obvious was it that Kalisto was setting Del Rio up for that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HenDust


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A segment outside of the fucking arena?! I never thought I'd see that shit again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That chest stomp is the single stupidest looking finisher ever.. I mean even more stupid looking than the Cobra..
The opponent just holding themselves up for it.. it's astonishingly bad..


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

You'd think they'd want to put on a good show tonight to take advantage of the extra viewers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shark. Jumped.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LMAO

I can't even...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jimmy Hendrust.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JimmyDust


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

What da fuck is this shit


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Budget Hendrix playing a Squire.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wrestling is so stupid lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*I think Del Rio's new finisher is probably the worst I've seen.
The opponent has to pull themselves up for the move to work. :mj4*


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I love Goldy & Truth, they are gold :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

How amazing would it be if Truth randomly started beating the shit out of Goldust and go back to his heel persona.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What the hell was that?...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Well that was disappointing


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

nowthatsfuckery


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Del Rio's finisher is crap because it looks so fake. Why would the guy hang on the ropes to get stomped on?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Truth and Goldust lmfao!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, I guess that segment had a point.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sasha! :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Christ I just want to see Bryan.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Move them hips Sasha.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Boss!

-drools profusely-


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sasha GOAT on commentary.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Can't believe the storyline with Goldust getting electrocuted in 2003 still has an effect even today.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG Sasha!!!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Sasha is so damn thick, I dig it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Boss. and Sasha Banks.

:becky


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha legs looking nice.bama4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha looking good affff.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That segment made no sense to me with Goldust/Truth


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OH MY GAWD, SASHA

I have now have jizz in my pants.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy fuck, Sasha looking FINE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasha banks walk is incredible.

I didn't know there was a way to make walking so sexy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Can we please...stop talking about how Rey retired JBL? We get it. Stop bringing it up.*


I'm afraid you're mistaking. He who should not be named no longer exists in WWE's Universe. We will now refer to the masked luchador _Vacant_ as the person who retired JBL.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Literally the worst Goldust segment I've ever seen :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> That chest stomp is the single stupidest looking finisher ever.. I mean even more stupid looking than the Cobra..
> The opponent just holding themselves up for it.. it's astonishingly bad..


Not just that but the fact that that's a rare position to be in makes it even worse


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Getting a segment that's not in some lame office or other backstage area is an immediate 10/10 from me.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Sasha should do porn, not Sunny. :trips7


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

For real Sasha can get it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares about this. Let's just get to Bryan already.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Holding Bryan off until main event better lead to Taker double retirement match or else staying up for this shite wasn't worth it.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Sasha legs looking nice.bama4


I know. She's a shorty but she's still got them legs.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Can't believe the storyline with Goldust getting electrocuted in 2003 still has an effect even today.


Hard times daddy!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

UFO said:


> That segment made no sense to me with Goldust/Truth


Your sig still makes me lol.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I want to see Bryan so badly now, pumped to hear him. This could be the last time we see him on RAW. :mj2


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wrestling is so stupid lol


In the end, is that not why we love it?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Goldust and Truth is such a rip off of Goldust and Booker except tBook and Goldust were funny.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

OMG TEH SASSY BOSS BEST RESLER EVER!1!1 who cares.

Bring out Bryan. I didn't stay up for this.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Holy fuck, Sasha looking FINE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


High waist trunks :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bryan is going to bring big ratings this week


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

God damn Sasha looks GOOD in them shorts

:book


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

sasha :bruh


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha is so gorgeous. - HH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Your sig still makes me lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> How was Roman established as a threat? He got smacked by a table in the opening segment, and only came out to act as a distraction, not actually engaging Brock in a fight. Even though Ambrose got his ass handed to him, he still kept coming back and got a shot in.
> 
> Right now it's:
> 
> ...




You weren't paying attention. The stare down? Brock clearly was attempting to convey fear aND convey concern. He sold Roman as a threat because a year ago Roman made him bleed. He nearly defeated Brock clean. Brock laughed on the way to the ring to Dean, and the only way he got close to gaining the edge was because his big brother distracted the big bully as he contemplated making the save. 


They *explicitly* demonstrated the pecking order in the segment. If Dean looking like a total geek wasn't clear enough, him collapsing like a sack of potatoes as Roman looked on haughty and sarcastically as if to tell him "I told you that you were in over your head," Dean isn't a threat. :lmao The only threat to Lesnar in this match is Roman. Even Rollins looked more credible given he actually countered a suplex and didn't need his chaperone or guardian angel to cause a distraction and get a low blow in of all things.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bryan hittin folk with the Amy Winehouse tonight "They tried to make me retire but I said NO! NO! NO!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That moment when slo-mo Sasha's walk on my remote is more important than RAW.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> No one cares about this. Let's just get to Bryan already.


yes they've jerked our chains for long enough


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

UFO said:


> I want to see Bryan so badly now, pumped to hear him. *This could be the last time we see him on RAW*. :mj2


Don't think so unless he actually goes to another company, but I don't think he would be one to pull a Ric Flair.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the inevitable discontinuance of the Quesalupa and the exciting introduction of the Taquesalupacho's


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Waiting for Bryan to hit the PIPEBOMB!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Bryans about to get some amazing send off. They are dedicating the whole RAW to his career.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Lothario said:


> You weren't paying attention. The stare down? Brock clearly was attempting to convey fear aND convey concern. He sold Roman as a threat because a year ago Roman made him bleed. He nearly defeated Brock clean. Brock laughed on the way to the ring to Dean, and the only way he got close to gaining the edge was because his big brother distracted the big bully as he contemplated making the save.
> 
> 
> They *explicitly* demonstrated the pecking order in the segment. If Dean looking like a total geek wasn't clear enough, him collapsing like a sack of potatoes as Roman looked on haughty and sarcastically as if to tell him "I told you that you were in over your head," Dean isn't a threat. :lmao The only threat to Lesnar in this match is Roman. Even Rollins looked more credible given he actually countered a suplex and didn't need his chaperone or guardian angel to cause a distraction and get a low blow in of all things in order to gain an advantage.


You weren't paying attention. Roman is shit.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Sasha should do porn, not Sunny. :trips7


and becky should do me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky with a big pop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha :banderas

unfffff


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Sasha looking beyond sexy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> and becky should do me.


yup.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

U GUYS ARE LATE ON SEXY SASHA TRAIN.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Please walk around the ring again while this match takes place gurl.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Love the steampunk element of Becky Lynch. Makes her unique.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky Lynch :sodone She is what keeps me watching RAW on Mondays.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Niamoni get a boob job


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky Ambrose to job to set up Sasha tag match.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Naomi's ass :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Tamina has a theme song?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

A Tamina match :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamina has a theme? Hmm.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Tables matches is useless unless it brings back the greatness that is Bully Ray.


----------



## Suikoman444 (Jan 9, 2016)

This might be the first time I've heard Tamina's theme


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Tamina is billed from the Pacific Islands, there's fucking thousands of them for christ sake.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Team BLAND


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I wish Naomi would hit me with a Rear View


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Bathroom break.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How does tamina feel about hey murderer father


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi and that dat booty


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Who knew Tamina actually works in the ring...?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So glad they limited the Diva's segments on the main roster recently. Fuck that shit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tamina's music is a little too epic for her tbh


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Call me crazy but I find Tamina hot too. Sasha looks great though, damn! I'm talking better than usual.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Sasha :banderas
> 
> unfffff


I might have made the same noise.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

this match + 8-man tag before Bryan comes out


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Tamina's theme is so bad that is funny :lol

Becky is...damn!

I'm more of a Becky guy than a Sasha guy, to be honest.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Sasha with Naomi's ass. :vince2


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Becky shouldn't cover her stomach.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

What should Becky and Sasha's tag team name be?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Tamina's theme music is awesome as fuck

She better go over here


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Call me crazy but I find Tamina hot too. Sasha looks great though, damn! I'm talking better than usual.


Tamina seems like a chick who could go all night long.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> U GUYS ARE LATE ON SEXY SASHA TRAIN.


Lol I guess so!


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

The sound of crickets

#divasrevolution


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> So glad they limited the Diva's segments on the main roster recently. Fuck that shit.


Never realized that Sasha was a pretty bad actress until last week and this commentary. Damn. I think Charlotte is better on the mic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is Tamina actually Reigns in drag?*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Sick hair Tamina.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Anytime Sasha says "I mean " in commentary take a drink... I guarantee you´ll be drunk before the end of this match


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How long are they given bryan?

I'm guessing this table match ends when just one person goes through a table?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Sasha is so gorgeous. - HH


Absolutely


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Tamina feels like she's some random woman that just wandered backstage and somehow found herself in a match...


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

God it must be awkward to be the daughter of an accused murderer.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> What should Becky and Sasha's tag team name be?


One's a boss, the other's steampunk. *shrugs*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Never realized that Sasha was a pretty bad actress until last week and this commentary. Damn. I think Charlotte is better on the mic


All of them are meh, IMO.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Tamina's theme music is awesome as fuck
> 
> She better go over here


I agree goat


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Tamina seems like a chick who could go all night long.


No doubt! And she's nice and thick which I love!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

The end is near, _or is it?_

(Probably, yes).


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Sasha with Naomi's ass. :vince2


That and Becky with Bayley's.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Does Tamina have a C section scar or something she's always wears a shirt


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tamina sounds ratchet


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude, that punch looked real af.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> My case was that Dean is not main event worthy, especially a show like Wrestlemania. Roman reigns isn't either but the post you responded to was about Dean Ambrose. Dude is not over


You tries too hard, we got it hurr durr Dean :booklel


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

damn Naomi punched the glasses of sasha lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


> Becky shouldn't cover her stomach.


I'd be happy to cover her stomach with something :cool2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't worry, Naomi's ass broke her fall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha just got DESTROYED.

:lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Make 'em Look Stro said:


> God it must be awkward to be the daughter of an accused murderer.


Imagine how awkward it is to be the daughter of a wank pheasant.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> What should Becky and Sasha's tag team name be?


it should be Sasha Banks


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Busaiku said:


> You weren't paying attention. Roman is shit.



And you lack reading comprehension. I'm not a fan of Roman and my personal feelings are irrelevant. Roman being shit is irrelevant to the fact that they used that entire segment to demonstrably demonstrate Dean is cannon fodder and doesn't belong in the same ring as the two.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

I want Owens to interrupt Bryan so bad. It would make perfect sense too. Owens doesnt give a fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha got her ass WHOOPED:lmao

Naomi punched her like they were in the hood.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a racist theme for Tamina lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> No doubt! And she's nice and thick which I love!


Same here. Naomi's ass though


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Absolutely


Awesome Warrior gif! Reps are in order but it says I need to spread rep first.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha. Not my fault im the Beyonce of the group.Sasha O Sasha please do more commentary


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamina's first singles win in like 3 years.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Tamina is one scary shemale. 

Even Strowman is sexier.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

becky lynch is such a jobber


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:wtf Tamina wins...ON RAW

That never happens. I think I need a drink now.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> One's a boss, the other's steampunk. *shrugs*


BossPunk?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Sasha is looking better than normal, I think her hair is more pink than the darker red it was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice booking for Becky. Shows she was concerned with being a good friend and it cost her


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tamina and Adam rose with W's in the same night? :wow


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Tamina is terrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina definitely has a cock.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hit her so hard Naomi knocked the silly things off Sasha's hands.
:HA


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

And the overuse of the super kick continues.

Anyone remember Sweet Chin Music? Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *Is Tamina actually Reigns in drag?*


*Roman's a better wrestler, tbh.*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I was scared Tamina didn't have another top on underneath when she ripped the Team Bad one. Like fuck do I want to see that shit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Naomi kinda stiffed Sasha there.


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow what garbage.

WWE sucks and can kiss my ass. Fuck off WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sandow to join New Day please!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> what a racist theme for Tamina lol


Music sounds bad ass, like some hardcore canibal I'm about to kill you and eat you drum beat.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn was really hoping it was Val Venis


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

rescue141x said:


> Wow what garbage.
> 
> WWE sucks and can kiss my ass. Fuck off WWE


:maury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Usher concert :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Mark Henry be like ''lmao what am I even doing here tho''


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> BossPunk?


That just sounds like CM Punk in a suit.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your right I was like wtf is this lion king shit


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course he was booked to do so. What's with the Brock [email protected] riding. This guy is almost 39 years old making the top 2 faces look like shit, and you guys eat it up. Don't ever want to hear complaints about Cena burying people. Lesnar can [email protected] off, he's a cancer to the business. Put someone over already.
> ...


So Cena, the guy who sells the most merchandise and gave over a decade to the business has to put someone over. Lesnar who's the same age as Cena however can crawl back to WWE after 8 years and make the rest of the roster look like shit and not be expected to put someone over. Ambrose could be put over, KO, Wyatt, anybody that's full time. 

Fuck Lesnar, you're delusional if you want to keep him on the top of the mountain while he sits his ass at home. I'm no fan of Cenas booking either, but it's more warranted than this never-ending BJ known as Lesnars booking. Whole different level? That's what you call sitting in the ring being quiet and being booked to shit on anyone else in the ring? Age doesn't matter? Isn't the fact that Cena is getting older and won't be around forever the whole reason new stars are being made.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

why recruit that jobber


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Boy, Henry is massive!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With Black History Month and all I thought only one man was appropriate as New Day's partner

:hogan


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh of course, the only main roster black guy to not have appeared so far tonight...and one who turns every other month.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

FINALLY......a Mark Henry appears!!!!



Breeze would have made more sense, but I love Henry.


Hell when New Day were horrible faces I had dreams of him leading a new age Nation of Domination with New Day being the proteges.

I love bad ass Henry, but I'll take any Henry at this point. Guy needs a proper send off, he is in his last few months.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sexual Chocolate is back.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:ha :maury :Jordan


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol at Henry going comedy again


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry back to being heel again :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok Mark, I see ya.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kofi with the "its all in the hips" like Chubbs haha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Naomi kinda stiffed Sasha there.


Hell yea she did.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate is back!


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Sasha is looking better than normal, I think her hair is more pink than the darker red it was.


Hair changes=best character development for divas since the AE.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Sexual Chocolate for New Day!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck did I just watch.:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao New Day and Mark Henry


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF did I just watch?!?!?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They literally don't know what to do with these 3 hours.

:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf, it just ends like that?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE RETURNS


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm sorry WWE, I refuse to take Mark Henry seriously ever again, he's a jobber in my books.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

in all honesty, Cryme Time were more entertaining than the new day


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another black guy's manhood taken away by WWE.

:vince$ Paid for by Donald Trump's buddy.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

unbelievable...


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Jesus..where the hell is Bryan, how much time are they even giving him?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If It wasnt for Bryan showing up tonight I would have turned this rubbish off ages ago.... correction I would have never watched tonight


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Naomi legit punched the shit out of Sasha LOL. That right hand would've put down Bart Gunn in the brawl for all.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

That was an odd segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Bubba is going to be the token white guy for this 8 man Tag. Got to love Black History with the WWE


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince's like R-truth is already in a program with Goldust and Henry is the only black superstar left.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They literally don't know what to do with these 3 hours.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

They really don't.

It's like chimps throwing shit at the wall and seeing what sticks.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> That just sounds like CM Punk in a suit.


Does CM Punk know what a suit is?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Coonery has finally reached the level of people actually getting offended? 

LOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Jesus..where the hell is Bryan, how much time are they even giving him?


From 10:50 onwards I reckon, until 11:05 - 11:10.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn that Bryan heel turn gonna be short.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


>


Was that a tooth?


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

I am seriously struggling to stay awake at this point.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Mark Henry + New Day = Fucking gold :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Nice booking for Becky. Shows she was concerned with being a good friend and it cost her


*Some rare good writing from the E.*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We Want Bryan!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

THIS HAS VINCE WRITTEN ALL OVER IT.

4 black guys HAHAA GET IT THEIR BLACK. Senile bastard


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

razzathereaver said:


> LPPrince said:
> 
> 
> > That just sounds like CM Punk in a suit.
> ...


Been in one a lot for UFC... Does not look right at all.


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Now I know why I always DVR Raw and watch it later. Much easier to fast forward through the 99% boring crap


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The World's Strongest booty!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Make 'em Look Stro said:


> God it must be awkward to be the daughter of an accused murderer.


It is difficult for the entire family. Even those that haven't so much as jaywalked get lumped in.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's almost 20 to, where is Bryan?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sandow should join New Day. Don't be racist McMahon.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

You folks are posting too fast for me to keep going back and checking if someone was smart enough to post a GIF of Sasha walking down the ramp.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> THIS HAS VINCE WRITTEN ALL OVER IT.
> 
> 4 black guys HAHAA GET IT THEIR BLACK. Senile bastard


and Henry isn't even a heel. I guess all that matters is that he's black.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Damn that Bryan heel turn gonna be short.


Corporate Bryan incoming. :vince$


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Boss said:


> Was that a tooth?


Her brass knuckles.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn cant get over that shot to Sasha by Naomi Yikes!!


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

If you don't like Raw, quit fucking watching it. For the 1000th time.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Boss said:


> Tommy-V said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


A tooth the size of her BOSS ring/hand thing...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Jesus..where the hell is Bryan, how much time are they even giving him?


They're gonna have Vince come out to introduce Bryan.........then air his retirement speech in the WWE App :side:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Remember when Henry and Big E were gonna team up?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Hell yea she did.


Hopefully we're misguided but it wouldn't surprise me at all if there's some legit jealousy there. Hopefully Sasha tags her back. Can't allow that to go unchecked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha was rocking that bayley.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Bryan is on the Fallout show


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> A tooth the size of her BOSS ring/hand thing...


Smacked the soul outta her


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WTF Bryan is getting like 5 minutes?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

T0M said:


> :lmao
> 
> They really don't.
> 
> It's like chimps throwing shit at the wall and seeing what sticks.


You can't mention chimps in the current convo. LMAO.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Still got this 8 man table match. Is Bryan gonna get like 5 minutes? What the fuck Vince.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm nervous as fuck


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not gonna fucking celebrate it, Cole. Jesus Christ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> The World's Strongest booty!


Lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan to retire on WWE Network for just $9.99. :vince$


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> THIS HAS VINCE WRITTEN ALL OVER IT.
> 
> 4 black guys HAHAA GET IT THEIR BLACK. Senile bastard


Vince always brings out the more racist things on Black Month.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Are they only going to give Bryan 5 Minutes or what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh come on, just put Bryan on. Fuck this shit.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Y'know I like Naomi. She picks up intensity fast and delivers some wiked beatdowns on demand. She's not bad in the ring. Just needs less botches in matches.....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Sasha was rocking that bayley.


That's fucking Boss!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So Instagram has a knock off Coldplay theme song?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fans: New Day Rocks!
Big E: Since....since when?

:lmao:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day Rocks :dance


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Please, I just want to watch Daniel Bryan please.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

"I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK"


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Fucking comedy shit


Get the fuck out of here


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

oh dear god :lol


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

can't belive these jokes are gonna eat into daniel bryans retirement


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

D-Von needs to turn and join his black brothers


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh my good God, Vince is making the biggest mockery of Black History Month of all time.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Mark should join the New Day officially imo.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*HAPPY BLACK HISTORY MONTH! :vince5*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

From the Hall If Pain to twerking. Oh well. He helped conceive a hand so you can't go anywhere but up from there I guess.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

strip the New Day of the tag titles..........and give them the fucking World Heavy Weight Championship.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

For those who are saying that Bryan wont get any time...do people forget that they can go over the time? People make the same complaint during PPV's that cut it close lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

What the hell am I seeing?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the hell Is mark henry dancing...


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck the Usos.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rick Rude is turning in his grave.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

DB's speech is probably going to be cut short on television.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

I prefer Mark as a bad ass, but hey he has a few months left...im just glad to see him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crickets for the Usos


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Get this shit off my screen


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Usos entrance..... time to Mute TV


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The USos great my nightmare is complete.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Occultist said:


> If you don't like Raw, quit fucking watching it. For the 1000th time.


Look at the ratings they've lost a million viewers in the last year so people have taken your advice.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Really hate having to watch the show all the way through. This is why I stopped watching - this bullshit with New Day dancing around with Mark Henry. Ergh.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

So is Henry heel or New Day Faces?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont know how anyone can say the New Day is stale, these guys are absoluteness greatness


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

BIG E SHOULD CONSIDER RING ANNOUNCING. HE HAS NICE BIG BOOMING VOICE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope this isn't one of those matches were people stand on the apron for a no DQ match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How did the cameras know who to focus on when fans chant "O" for Usos?

Old stock footage?


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Xavier said:


> Mark should join the New Day officially imo.


I wish he'd turn them into pissed off badasses. NOD type


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

New Day come out, people laugh have fun.. Usos come out and around the world millions of mute buttons are pressed all in unison..


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Rock, you were/are amazing but your family tree....man...............................


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck was that all about, Bubba? :lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Raw going overtime?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck this company..........carry on being Vince's puppets and watching grown men pretend to be unicorns......or make real change and support lucha underground


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mark Henry doesn't even have like a sliver of rhythm...


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Lothario said:


> From the Hall If Pain to twerking. Oh well. He helped conceive a hand so you can't go anywhere but up from there I guess.


Vince wouldn't even make the hand black.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How this is crap the main event match.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Vince has no shame if New Day and Henry lose tonight


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eff you Lillian. The Usos won grammy's dammit. You said it yourself.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF... you do it NOW? WWE... wtf...


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr Robot...the fucking hype is off the charts with this one!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They don't even know how to time shit properly and it's 2016. What is this company doing with themselves these days? Can they do anything right?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Get this fucking match over with.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Lothario said:


> From the Hall If Pain to twerking. Oh well. He helped conceive a hand so you can't go anywhere but up from there I guess.


:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

xNECROx said:


> Rock, you were/are amazing but your family tree....man...............................


Guess he got all of the People's Charisma in that family.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Fuck this company..........carry on being Vince's puppets and watching grown men pretend to be unicorns......or make real change and support lucha underground


And watch grown men pretend to be dragons so tough you are


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao, Nobody cares about this match, we want to hear from Bryan.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How did the cameras know who to focus on when fans chant "O" for Usos?
> 
> Old stock footage?


They are on a slight delay so it is easy to do. Have cams focused and whoever says it gets on TV


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That random commercial break tho.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

if you're gonna put ad breaks through your fucking matches then that tells me that you as a company don't give a fuck about them.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

3 hours of Raw just to see Bryan. Screw you Satan.


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

Umm...how long is Bryan getting?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Please have Daniel walk out in the middle of the ring, then Undertaker's bell toll


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Fucking ads


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this even a match? Are we really supposed to care who wins a meaningless Raw match in 2016?


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Hopefully WWE goes bankrupt


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Get this shit over with!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

El Capitan said:


> Please have Daniel walk out in the middle of the ring, then Undertaker's bell toll


And out comes Mordacai.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

What an epic shout out to Australia!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I would laugh at you Bryan marks for eternity, if they put the Bryan retirement speech on the Network! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH (*resting my fingers while lol'n*) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (*thinking to myself the pouty faces they will have when this is posted*) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH (*oh the hate will be real in them*) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (*I love me*). HA!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> Does CM Punk know what a suit is?


I imagine he does, he mostly avoids them.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Deep down you just know Bully must be like Fuck I miss 2012.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

NEW DAY ROCKS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> 3 hours of Raw just to see Bryan. Screw you Satan.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I have an intense desire to watch Sasha walk down the ring sexily again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Dudleys and Usos were dominating when they go to commercial come back from commercial now New Day in control


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> How this is crap the main event match.


Tables match! YEAH! Get excited !


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

How did New Day take over the match? Lmao WWE is horrible


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mark getting fed up with New Day. Unpredictable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I DO WHUT I WONNA DO!"*


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Bryans speech is going on the network.

This is actually happening.

If we are lucky Bo Dallas might interrupt


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Mark will be a babyface again next week, don't worry.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black on Black arguing during Black History month fucking Vince


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So why did this match exist? No logic whatsoever...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So i tune in to see the main man bryan and all i see is some pink crap,you people watch this shit every week? :duck


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, Mark Henry being a sour-ass mother fucker.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So.... this match was worth making and ending the show before Bryan's announcement?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So heels get jumped......


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

TABLES MATCH!! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow can we get this crap over already ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:book


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It only took Henry a commercial break to turn face again. That's got to be a new record :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :book


thx bruh


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Fuck this shit. We want Daniel Bryan dammit!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How is this shitfest not over yet?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*I listened to Raw for the first time in I don't know how long waiting for Bryan, can we please just get the show on the road, so I can turn this shit company off for the last time.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really hope I see another Superkick :eyeroll


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Super Kick Shitty, bitch!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MrRKO said:


> Umm...how long is Bryan getting?


18 seconds.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan to save The New Day.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

god damn, this crowd will chant for anything


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Roamin' Rains said:


> I wish he'd turn them into pissed off badasses. NOD type


That's what the New Day should've been in the first place. But instead, we get gay shit.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Nobody cares. End this damn match already.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Who the fuck cares. Absolute garbage.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Finally it's over.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The Dudleys with the Cindy Laupers.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't care about any of this.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> It only took Henry a commercial break to turn face again. That's got to be a new record :lmao


I don't even know what to say at this point..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

And with that, we can move on to the moment we've all been waiting for... 
:'(


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, that match was awful. WWE's match quality on Raw is at SHIT status.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMAO at JBL "That man has a family, he has a trombone to take care of"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still mark for the 3D. I remember one day I was walking out of class and I got 3D'd by two people unexpectedly.:lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Did the new day have any offence, it was all mark henry.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Usos done again.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

9 minutes maybe for this announcement, not counting commercials. Was this match really fucking needed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEEL TURN


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Happy Black History Month, folks! :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buddy Ray heel turn


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I would laugh at you Bryan marks for eternity, if they put the Bryan retirement speech on the Network! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH !


Most of us have jobs to get the Network.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

awesome, something good happened.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

and of course the usos fuck up the wassup spot


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dudley heel turn. Called it earlier in the show. :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ok I was not expecting this :O


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DUDLEYZ HEEL TURN! THERE'S YOUR SWERVE!


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

I thought The Dudleys were due for a heel turn. That or someone had to take the piss out of the Usos


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

one of the USo'S injured it looks like and Dudely HEEL turn yesssssss


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why are people acting like Raw doesn't got to like 11:10 on the regular


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

love how politely bubba sets up a table


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dudleyz heel turn Yes!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heel Turn! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One more time indeed.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Dudleys turn heel. Nobody cares.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Dudleys did a good thing for pro wrestling :bosstrips


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why do a 3D heel turn in a smarky city they going to ruined it by cheering for it????


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Dudleyz as heels again...Fuck it, I want Bully Ray.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Dudley turn :mark::mark:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Dudley's heel turn. Who cares


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Running an angle before Bryan. :lmao :lmao :lmao

They literally give no fucks about him and it seems like the crowd doesn't either.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

yeah I was kinda expecting this


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bully Ray emerges


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

And the Usos were never seen again (I hope :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TESTIFY!!!!!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Who wouldn't cheer this? Usos just got owned LOL. Crowd chanting one more time! Nice job with your Somoan face obsession vince


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

my gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd... HE'S DEAD!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Cole will be like "OMG"!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes! Heel turn!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ok that was awesome


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

EC DUB 

EC DUB

EC DUB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope they dont cut short Bryan's speech and say they are out of time. I can see them wrap him. We waited 3 hours. I want him to have all the time he needs.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Not bothered. Go away geeks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Another "heel turn" that isn't a heel turn at all.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:maury crowd chanting one more time


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Xapury said:


> So i tune in to see the main man bryan and all i see is some pink crap,you people watch this shit every week? :duck


*No, I'm listening to this shit for the same reason as you. I will watch when Bryan comes on, then that's it for me and this shit.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Bryan is coming up right?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Everyone get ready for D-Bry.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think you can turn heel against the usos


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it bad that I don't care much about this?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Couldn't they have done this piece of Crap Match on Smackdown


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

So 5 minutes for Bryan's retirement then =/ I was expecting a long segment. If they don't go well over time i will be PISSED


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this side feud making room for Golden Truth to pursue the titles?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Mark Henry turns from face to heel to join the New Day.. then from Heel back to face literally in the span of a commercial break.. and then the Dudley's turn heel immediately after that..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Destroy those boring fucks!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my brotha! MOTHERF****** TESTIFY!!!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

10 minutes for Bryan.

Wow...

this company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"You want to have a tables match without us" :lmao

Where's JR to say "Those damn Dudleys"


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Heel Dudleyz <3 <3 <3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :book


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time they turn heel. I won't be surprised if New Day turn face after Mania.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ok I don't think he's actually retiring he just can't !!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Michael Cole has been sounding drunk all night


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheShieldSuck said:


> Dudleys turn heel. Nobody cares.


The crowd is loving it actually......


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome..Fuck the Uso's.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I could not care less if a pair of 45-year old fucks turn heel.

Get fucked, WWE.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bryan gets 7 minutes. Great job WWE.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

"NUMBAH ONE.. SHUT THE FUCK UP!!" :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would mark if they cut him off at 18 seconds. :ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The moment we've all been waiting for. This might be as difficult for me as watching Edge make his retirement announcement.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

King-of-the-World said:


> So 5 minutes for Bryan's retirement then =/ I was expecting a long segment. If they don't go well over time i will be PISSED


They have the network to give him all the time he needs


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Told you Bully missed 2012.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck. It's next. I almost don't wanna watch. This is gonna be difficult...


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST. Its 4am I stayed up for FIVE minutes?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty disgraceful that it's 10:55 and he's not even on yet.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is going to be real emotional...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Gonna miss D-Bry


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Xavier said:


> Bryan gets 7 minutes. Great job WWE.


They're obviously going to go over the fucking time. 

You people need to stop acting like Raw ends at the same time every week.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fucking hell it's like he just passed away.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If this ended up being a work, I would consider WWE genius. They would have worked EVERYONE.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

D-Bry only gets 5 minutes of TV time. Typical WWE lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is a B+ player.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

"Hi im Daniel Bryan, my arm hurt so i got to retire. alright bye"

wwe logo fades in as the show goes off


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Awesome..Fuck the Uso's.


Hell yeah they are overrated as fu*k


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

It's a damn shame that a guy like Daniel Bryan, somebody who is so passioned about Professional Wrestling, has such bad luck and has to retire so young. He had a great carreer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if only the WWE treated Bryan like this big of a deal when he was healthy 

fuckers


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:mj2


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Everyone got your tissues ready?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

These fucking montages sucks.


----------



## lee20794 (May 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I still mark for the 3D. I remember one day I was walking out of class and I got 3D'd by two people unexpectedly.:lol


Fucking bought back memories there. There was tennis nets in the school yard and got unexpectedly 3d'd through one of em in the playground. Was a laugh like, but thinking back on it I was a lucky bastard that it didn't cause me a proper injury.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

It's fucking time for our Boy Bryan guys.. I've been waiting all night for this, nearly 4AM for us here in the UK. We love you Bryan, Thank you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheShieldSuck said:


> JESUS CHRIST. Its 4am I stayed up for FIVE minutes?


Thats more your fault than there's why wouldn't they save this angle for the end?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't watch this.







*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Can't take this shit man


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty disgraceful that it's 10:55 and he's not even on yet.


Just got to get in that one last fuckin dig dont they?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dudleyz needed this. They're at their best as heels and moderately interesting. Just a shame we're in the Era we're in. Wouldn't mind seeing Paige get the Mae Young special.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Greatest heel turn since Hogan please!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> if only the WWE treated Bryan like this big of a deal when he was healthy
> 
> fuckers


But they did.... It took the crowd to change their minds, but they did.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Seth Rollins summing up Bryan perfectly


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking tearjerker. Man... I'm not ready for this.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Dude I'm not ready


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Crowd forgot how to chant in unison. Horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.

:lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

But first, commercial maggle!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

WM 30 = GOAT WM of PG Era


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Unbelievably I managed to stay awake this long........


FINALLY :mark:

and


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Loved that post match table action.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol people act like WWE doesn't have an overrun like every week


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Another fucking commercial


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

razzathereaver said:


> Everyone got your tissues ready?


why would you beat off to this??


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Please be a work
Please be a work
Please be a work
Please be a work
Please be a work
Please be a work


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah okay, this might be really sad.

Didn't hit me until just now.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't retire. Just sue these mother fuckers.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

If they really want Trips to be hated in his WM match against Reigns, he should come out now and say they moved Bryan's speech to Smackdown


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I smell fuckery and embarrassment during this last segment?
Even when they're seemingly genuine, I expect them to do some low down carny shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Dudleyz needed this. They're at their best as heels and moderately interesting. Just a shame we're in the Era we're in. *Wouldn't mind seeing Paige get the Mae Young special.*


Pretty sure Bubba wouldn't mind either.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I think i'm too high for this..


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck you and your commercials...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Here we go. This is going to suck.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LET THE TEARS ROLL


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

It's time... Here we go guys.

:mj2


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Theres gotta be something to this BRYAN announcement .Its hyped so heavily .Theres just gotta be something ik it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Idk why but, I'm feeling a retirement swerve. I hope the hell I'm right.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

They need to take a lot of extra minutes. Daniel Bryan deserves to have all the time he wants for his retirement speech.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Seth Rollins - "It was all about _wrestling_"


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Dudleyz needed this. They're at their best as heels and moderately interesting. Just a shame we're in the Era we're in. Wouldn't mind seeing Paige get the Mae Young special.


I'm always reminded when I see that how she missed the cushion by 3 feet. How did she not die?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to cry. Such a crazy ride.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Calm down you whiners and just bo-lieve/belee that he won't retire.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> Can't take this shit man


11PM and he's not on yet.

:lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bet you D. Bryan gets interrupted by the Queendom tonight


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't believe that they pushed this to the end of the show.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If they've only gave him 5/10 minutes because Owens is attacking him and it's a work then fair enough.

If not though it's a disgrace. Mark Henry's fake leaving got more time. Hell, they give themselves more time in the opening segment near enough every week. 

I just hope this is either a work or he's given a proper chance to say bye.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Leave it here!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Feel quite sad now this is the end for Bryan 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## twice19 (Jan 2, 2016)

JBL is god awful


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I'm always reminded when I see that how she missed the cushion by 3 feet. How did she not die?


Mae Young don't fuck around, thats how she didn't die


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Well this is going to be depressing


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

Say what you want about the WWE, but man, they know how to produce great video packages.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

I am seriously hoping Owens interrupts Bryan, causing Bryan to realize he was one more ass whooping left......................................to receive, turning Owens into a massive heel!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what are the chances that steph makes some sort of "you're an A+, daniel" comment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isnt London has fallen the same thing as Olympus Has Fallen but just in the UK

lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Evolution comes out and ruin Bryan's speech and beat the shit out of him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's only 34, but it is what it is. Pretty sad day for Bryan fans.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Crying already


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Seth Rollins - "It was all about _wrestling_"


Need Seth back. :mj2


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

I really really hope they make a comprehensive Bryan DVD boxset with an in depth documentary charting his career, and including his best matches. They'd be smart to cash in while his retirement is fresh in fan's minds. TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> I can't believe that they pushed this to the end of the show.


To be fair, who could go on after Bryan's retirement speech? That sets the tone for the whole show if he started it off


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:cole Is it really Bryan? Oh my!

:jbl The goatface is here, Maggle!


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

MrJT said:


> I think i'm too high for this..


Not Just You Bro


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

General Duessel said:


> Say what you want about the WWE, but man, they know how to produce great video packages.


They do fill 3/4 of RAW and PPVs, they have a lot of practice haha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crying though come on he's not dead lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


>


Is that Bryan Daniel(son) in the impact zone

OH wait that joke actually works this time lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw's gonna end at 11:15 again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamnit, stop with all these commercials.


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

OMG these commercials wtf


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isnt London has fallen the same thing as Olympus Has Fallen but just in the UK
> 
> lol


Yeah it's this new thing called a sequel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just want to say beforehand just in case:

All you marks just got worked!

There. Covered it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

There's a live Raw stream on WWE's official YouTube. This is real and going overtime. Fuck.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> If they really want Trips to be hated in his WM match against Reigns, he should come out now and say they moved Bryan's speech to Smackdown


Wont work LOL. Hate for Roman is too powerful


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> So Mark Henry turns from face to heel to join the New Day.. then from Heel back to face literally in the span of a commercial break.. and then the Dudley's turn heel immediately after that..


*So many swerves.*










*Oh god, I'm not ready for this. :cry*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

It's really happening.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Braylyt said:


> If they really want Trips to be hated in his WM match against Reigns, he should come out now and say they moved Bryan's speech to Smackdown




That would be amazing and right up their petty ass alley.


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

For Fucks sake, get on with it!!! Jesus.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

THE IWC cant take another heartbreak.
Punk 
Owens is jobbing
Brie is no1 contender
Now BRYAN is leaving
And Reigns...Fuck Reigns man ( crying voice )


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Imagine if instead of giving a retirement speech, he just took a shit in the middle of the ring and left.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

swerve swerve swerve


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I will not say anything here until it's over. I need to watch this 100% invested.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*It's is now 10:01 and they're still beating around the bush, get it over with already.*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is most likely not a work...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now they dont hide his mainstream coverage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Biggest pop in a long time in the WWE

Fucking Vince


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Here it comes, a work or the truth


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

what the fuck is that screech?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That haircut looks really good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I wanted to see more matches of Bryan vs Rollins, Bryan vs Reigns, Bryan vs AJ, Bryan vs KO, Bryan vs Ziggler, Bryan vs Cena, Bryan vs Lesnar, Bryan vs Cesaro, Bryan vs Ambrose, Bryan vs NeVille and others for many years to come.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Finally Bryan is here, and he looks so much better with that cut hair!


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Chill out crybabies. He's retiring, not dead


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> To be fair, who could go on after Bryan's retirement speech? That sets the tone for the whole show if he started it off


Yeah, but still he has what like 5 mins to speak.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Goosebumps


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

God there is so much damn dust in my room ... argh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes :kd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's already starting to cry.
Fuck it's real. He's isn't corpsing.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THE HERO'S FAREWELL.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope they aren't lowering the crowd noise for this because it sounds like they are..


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, I am way too high for this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Deep down I think Vince is really happy that Bryan retired.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

The fucking arena ERUPTED!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now that's a pop.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I miss that entrance...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BEST IN THE WORLD. :yes


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn Bryan's sad face


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd probably cry ngl.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Best pop ever right here.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy shit I'm emotional


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn homie, in 2014 you was the man homie, the fuck happened to you?


Kidding, Imma miss you D Bry


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

it's 11:03 yeahhhh that's so much time for this man


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

im finta cry


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn, bryan didn't get much of a pop really, i guess the fans are getting over him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't do it D-Bry :mj2

Swerve us!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate to see someone lose doing what they love.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Deep down I think Vince is really happy that Bryan retired.


Why? Vince might not want him to be the guy but Bryan still makes him a shit load of cash


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

This fucking moment already


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And now depression sinks in.............................


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Get the tissues ready.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Are they muting the crowd?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Cena, Reigns, pay attention

That's a fucking top babyface


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Deep down I think Vince is really happy that Bryan retired.


Yeah, he is


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Shit this is going to tough to watch....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> I miss that entrance...


I am going to miss it all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince had his next rock or austin and he blew it by holding Bryan back


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

THE LEGEND!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Work + heel turn CMON


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Soak it all up, Bryan.

You deserve it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Goosebumps...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kobe Bryant!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is he retiring from sitting on the couch?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Look at it Vince. This is who the fans want to see :mj2


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Are they chanting Daniel Bryan or Please Retire?


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

wow


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We love you Bryan, Thank you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel please. :mj2


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

INFERN0 said:


> Damn, bryan didn't get much of a pop really, i guess the fans are getting over him


Turn up the volume


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not ready, brehs. :mj2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Even the SmarkBusters are moved :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I totally like that look he got right now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

That man is BELOVED


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Too much... just too much.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

BIGGEST POP THAN AUSTIN ROCK HOGAN COMBINED!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Terrible day for the world of wrestling.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, at least, he's not doing it in a random city...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Nobody will ever a pop and reaction like this ever again, kudos to Bryan for being the last great over star in WWE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

First time I ever teared up watching anything wrestling related. Damn it Bryan, I'll miss you.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hoping for a swerve and the show ends with whoever this old guy in the gif with Vince is











in the Yes Lock.

:mj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince had his next rock or austin and he blew it by holding Bryan back


How can you hold a guy out with injuries back lol


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

truelove said:


> it's 11:03 yeahhhh that's so much time for this man


Raw never ends at 11:05. lolol Daniel Bryan has enough time. I'm positive that WWE chatted with the USA Network before this about the extended time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This is real as fuck. Bryan's not this good an actor. Shit...


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That's how you get a fucking pop, Roman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He's already starting to cry.
> Fuck it's real. He's isn't corpsing.


:batista3


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

INFERN0 said:


> Damn, bryan didn't get much of a pop really, i guess the fans are getting over him


:lyin


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gotta keep staring at the awful shirt Bryan's wearing so I won't cue the waterworks.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Its amazing to think how much good this young man has done within his extremely small time in the WWE, yet alone his entire wrestling career outside of the WWE.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

lmao that bitch's face


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Why? Vince might not want him to be the guy but Bryan still makes him a shit load of cash


Because he's not Vince's prototype. And I'm sure Vince resents the fact that a guy like Bryan made it while his pet projects get booed. He don't gotta worry about Bryan's overness screwing up his plans for the big guys.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So. Who's about to cry right now? :batista3*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Add "Wigs for Kids" to the list of things more over than Roman Reigns tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Awww that poor kid crying. But good on Bryan for donating his hair.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Da Alliance said:


> lmao that bitch's face


Was just about to say...Gif it please


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

God damn you Bryan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

razzathereaver said:


> That's how you get a fucking pop, Roman.


Retire? that's kind of counter product to being the face of the company


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm nuclear. I'm wild.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

The crying girl should be a GIF. MAKE IT HAPPEN FORUM!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Wish Roman comes out and interrupts him..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

NO!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Regardless of whatever anyone says. This man is an inspiration for how he lives his life.

Extremely famous, extremely rich and still extremely humble.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did they make a wig out of the beard, as well?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He is going all out PR for the WWE concussion program.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Vince paid Bryan to make this story up! It's all a conspiracy!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll miss Daniel Bryan, but I wish the best for Daniel's Brain.


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Da Alliance said:


> BIGGEST POP THAN AUSTIN ROCK HOGAN COMBINED!


It's because he's retiring. If Hogan, Rock or Austin had to retire early back in the Attitude Era it would have been a no contest.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is too much. :mj2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HOW CAN I GO TO SLEEP WITH TEARS IN MY EYES


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Wrestling





2. Brie


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

nooooooooooooo

:gameover


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Godway said:


> Add "Wigs for Kids" to the list of things more over than Roman Reigns tonight.


Yeah Locks of love charges for their wigs. That was a dig at them.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you Daniel :kd


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

rescue141x said:


> It's because he's retiring. If Hogan, Rock or Austin had to retire early back in the Attitude Era it would have been a no contest.


Hell not to downplay this by any stretch, but that Hogan literally 8 minute standing ovation was one of the damndest things we will see on his "final tour"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Thank you Daniel! :mj2


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

rescue141x said:


> It's because he's retiring. If Hogan, Rock or Austin had to retire early back in the Attitude Era it would have been a no contest.


Uh Austin did have to retire early at 37-38 and got a huge pop at WM19.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BRIE MODE!*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

fucking hell I wish D-Bry would be my father.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

GOAT :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, nice one Bryan lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pussy slayer Bryan


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO! Daniel, you son of a bitch!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

AWESOME!!

Thats what brie says all the time....

just amazing!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not PG


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man in gonna miss him


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That's what Brie says all the time :curry2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

LOL! Vince wont be liking that comment


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Thousands of comments about Bryan's sex life, CONFIRMED!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie is never going to live that one down


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Brie is going to cut his cock off tonight.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg "That's what Brie says all the time!" "Holy Shit! Holy Shit!" :lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"That's what Brie says ALL THE TIME!!!" 

"That's what she said" chant. 

Best thing ever, lol.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome stuff here...


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

That's what she said chant omg


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

that's what brie says :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Thats what Brie says all the time :lol:lol:lol ffs Bryan


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

They had to plan that "That's what she said." Because the yes's were coming.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm dead LOL


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh wow. I love this.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

D-bry the pussy slayer


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm actually really glad that Brie has given him his spotlight, and hasn't come out here with him.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You can tell he'd been waiting for that one lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fucking :mj2 end my life right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So many damn camera guys in the ring they can't even get a shot without recording each other..


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

LOLOLOLOLOL! I'M DYING RIGHT NO! THAT WAS HILARIOUS!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Your forced top guy will never have a connection with the fans like this guy right here, WWE.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Fuck.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Holy shit, That's what she said" chants and they direct this program towards kids.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Brie's gonna come out with That's what she said chants


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Only a delusional idiot would say Bryan didn't connect with the fans.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan looks like a tiny and younger Chuck Norris


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

You're retiring Bryan, so I'll forgive you just once for the Seahawks comment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Da Alliance said:


> BIGGEST POP THAN AUSTIN ROCK HOGAN COMBINED!


At the SILVERDOME! :hogan


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is almost surreal


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Your forced top guy will never have a connection with the fans like this guy right here, WWE.


But their forced top guy also isn't retiring from concussions so kind of a win for them not rolling with Bryan in hindsight


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I BLAME BRIE


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

If they cut this motherfucker off for going overtime I'm going to shit on my cable box, box it up, and send it to Stamford.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Best retirement ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just make Bryan a commentator.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, now he's rambling.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

This audience is getting pretty emotional. You ever see John Cena do that?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, his suicide dive was awesome.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dammit, we better get a story about wrestling bears one last time!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*If anyone still thinks the only thing that the Yes chant was over & not Bryan himself, they need to see this right here.*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Get this boring ass Bryan exit speech off my tv..


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

this is a boring cena type promo..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Boring.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince is in the back ready to cut his mic


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

REGALLL!!!!


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is playing my heart strings like a guitar...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, his suicide dive was awesome.


Sure, until it ended up contributing to his injuries.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Daniel Bryan has managed to, without even as much of a punch.

Elevate himself after a year off with little to no promotion, manages to come in, stand in a ring in a horrible green, blue, orange flanno top and has proven the point that "The little guy" without the "body" has become the best & top guy in the company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *If anyone still thinks the only thing that the Yes chant was over & not Bryan himself, they need to see this right here.*


Not even a big Bryan fan but anyone pretending it was just the chant was hating.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Such an amazing guy!!!


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

This guy has lost it, he's gone on a tangent, cut the mic


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Walking Deadman said:


> This audience is getting pretty emotional. You ever see John Cena do that?


Honestly, if John Cena does retire in a similar fashion it'd get pretty emotional.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This is for all intents and purposes the last time we get to see Daniel Bryan in the ring, but we have to put up with Roman Reigns being the face of the company.

What is life?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

When's the swerve that all the smarks were talking about?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Walking Deadman said:


> This audience is getting pretty emotional. You ever see John Cena do that?


Like it or not, Cena's retirement speech will receive the same reaction.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan was never really a vegan, he's been eating brie every night for years.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Feb 3, 2015)

Never liked the guy. Time to end it.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is one of the best shoot promos I've ever heard


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Cry me a fuckin river.. this is his 4th retirement in 2 years.. Damn fool leave already


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully he takes that non wrestling role


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Man, this is a good retirement speech. It's sad, but god damn, mad respect. Going to miss the shit out of DB. We've all been hoping so damn long for a return.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Lots of people trolling calling this boring, lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm crying right now  this can't be real


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hah! I can see the trolls are crawling out of the woodwork here tonight..


Hey! That deranged cat in the crowd's back again!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So many mad trolls in here right now. What a cesspool.

:ti


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol wtf is that screech


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

This is funny to me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RiCkeH said:


> Daniel Bryan has managed to, without even as much of a punch.
> 
> Elevate himself after a year off with little to no promotion, manages to come in, stand in a ring in a horrible green, blue, orange flanno top and has proven the point that "The little guy" without the "body" has become the best & top guy in the company.


#2 .

Rollins is top dog.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The woman screaming near the crowd mic needs to be removed.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

oh no hes gonna make them do the yes thing

cut the mic, cut the mic


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Greatest promo ever.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

Boss said:


> If they cut this motherfucker off for going overtime I'm going to shit on my cable box, box it up, and send it to Stamford.


Don't worry, the USA Network and WWE knew it which is why they allowed Daniel Bryan to go on at 11:02. They knew all of this extended time would happen, they are probably hoping that this overnight rating reaches a high since the Raw ratings has been pretty bad lately, I'm sure of that one. lol 

Great moment so hopefully a lot of people are tuning in right now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Who is that screaming bitch....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

god they are running over in a big way.

I can't take this, i can't take him crying. i can't take it.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Vince has his hand on the plug


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

David Klein said:


> Lots of people trolling calling this boring, lol.


It's past their bedtime so they get cranky


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Wrestling forum right now.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Where is Christian's retirement speech?


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

even though this speech is doing nothing for me imma let yall enjoy this moment


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> So many mad trolls in here right now. What a cesspool.



This shit trash.. the fuck you want us to cry?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gonna be a 4 hour raw tonight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Superman punch incoming.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

the feels are real , man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is right up there with Edge's retirement. Hopefully Bryan can find a great 2nd career like Edge has.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fucking shit, I'm tearing up...


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn so emotional for Bryan.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> The woman screaming near the crowd mic needs to be removed.


She's not wearing a Hogan, Savage or Undertaker costume so no she's fine where she is :vince5


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The5150 said:


> Where is Christian's retirement speech?


Who is that?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The reaction from the crowd when Bryan left the Wyatt Family was one of the loudest post Attitude Era pops I have ever heard.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow... I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

dude i cant see shit my tears are blocking all the way


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

heel CM Punk returns


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

For fuck sake, just shut up and leave now. Give it a fucking rest.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fuck me, best promo ever. 

Hoping for a fuck wwe chant when he said they wouldn't clear him but meh.

Looks like Raw is going waaay over time.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Vince has his hand on the plug


nah, he loves it. this will get them some attention from non wrestling outlets


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This is hard mate:mj2


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

PuddleDancer said:


> This shit trash.. the fuck you want us to cry?


Fuck off.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So many mad trolls in here right now. What a cesspool.
> 
> :ti


*The amount of immature jackasses here are insane. :no:*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shit man, my eyes are sweating. Weird.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Too much feels. Fuck.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Wrestling? Don't you mean Sports Entertainment? :vince


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> So many mad trolls in here right now. What a cesspool.
> 
> :ti


They're like cock roaches. More trolls here than any forum I've ever been on


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn, him talking about his dad, mine is still alive, but my eyes are watery now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

God damn onions...


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

If I had to take a shot for every time he said "I am grateful" I'd probably be passed out right now


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor dude, the guy just really wanted to wrestle.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm hoping for an RKO outta nowhere on bryan..


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Forum is turning into a Youtube comments section.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who ever interrupt this is going to get great heel heat. :vince


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Past 11:15, cool.

One of the few times this has happened.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw goes 4 hours?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Que Lesnar's music, please.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Daniel must look like his dad, he looks almost nothing like his mom/sister (random thought).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Make a Bryan "Grateful" retirement shirt shit would sellout


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> For fuck sake, just shut up and leave now. Give it a fucking rest.


y'know the show is over after this? feel free to change the channel


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Somebody get those onions out of here!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

PuddleDancer said:


> I'm hoping for an RKO outta nowhere on bryan..


LOL OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I truly feel sorry Bryan has to end his career like this, seems like the most down to earth dude on the roster.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you daniel and god bless.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

My wife in the back :summer2


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

PuddleDancer said:


> This shit trash.. the fuck you want us to cry?


I dont know about him but me personally, I want you to go fuck yourself!


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Whats weird is grown men in this thread saying theyre crying. That shit is pathetic, man up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This really would be the perfect time for someone to get major heat and attack him.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Who ever interrupt this is going to get great heel heat. :vince


lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette
he said the naughty word, WRESTLER


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Daniel Bryan was already retired. This is like if George Bush suddenly announced resignation today.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

SovereignVA said:


> Poor dude, the guy just really wanted to wrestle.


Daniel was a tenacious little squirt. Thank goodness it's over


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kd you the real mvp Bryan


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

In before the entire roster comes out with Steph and Brie leading the pack.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

No swerve. I'm fucking done man.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *The amount of immature jackasses here are insane. :no:*


Makes me want another cleanout like we had on here in December when Loudon, StoneHot, and a few other pest were removed.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought he was about to say "one last match"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan could have been Vinces cash cow for years but he fucked it up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SO, is it still a work, guys?

:lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish he could have had 1 last match at wrestlemania. This felt like it was building to some type of angle


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Bryan will show up in New Japan by next year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Wonder if Billy Gunn is gonna get that retirement speach.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome. Brie to low blow.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Him getting attacked by someone would be unexpected.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Good for D-Bry. Going out like a legend.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Swerve, that's not Brie kissing him :troll :russo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shut up Cole.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was beautiful :mj2


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Reigns should come down and spear his ass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

she just whispered in his ear, i will be saying yes all night


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

The Amazon said:


> Whats weird is grown men in this thread saying theyre crying. That shit is pathetic, man up.


That's what I am saying! Buncha crybabies


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well it's official it seems, unless he interferes main event at WM but now seems unlikely


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Absolutely gutwrenching. That was the most real thing that i've ever seen on WWE television. No words. Wow

Thank you Bryan :clap


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DB is so great, this sucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That got very emotional. 

Thanks for everything Daniel Bryan! You had a hell of a run and gave us plenty of memories.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

:crying:


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow.

No interruptions...no false retirement.

Dude is done...for real.

Fuck.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ugh, I was really hoping someone would come out at the end and get that Justin Credible/Tommy Dreamer nuclear heat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> SO, is it still a work, guys?
> 
> :lol



Bella gonna low blow Bryan. Watch.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

FUCK ME RUNNING MAN. FUCK!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan could have been Vinces cash cow for years but he fucked it up


Bryan got injured multiple times when will you admit that lol

Sad it happened but Blame his body not Vince


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Bryan  I'm glad I got to see you live once this sucks


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

I cried like a bitch for 25 minutes...

Fuck I love this dude


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my lord. DB seems like the coolist guy. 

What a moment. Crazy.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Surprised Vince did not send Reigns out so he could hear what a real pop sounds like


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Best retirement ever along with Edge. Sad it's real, but happy that the man got to experience a farewell like that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I find it kind of appalling that this is going to be a Total Divas storyline.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was a great sendoff.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone got this fucking heavy knot in their throat? Good grief.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

rescue141x said:


> That's what I am saying! Buncha crybabies


Shut up you two bitch turds. Go crawl back under your fucking rocks.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

How the fuck does USA expect us to watch their fuck ass show after this shit? Bitch, Daniel Bryan retired, fuck yo show I got a blade in my hand.:crying:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

On what is an emotional moment and life-changing to Bryan, Cole in closing tells us to watch Ridealong fpalm Clearly because everyone is more interested in Miz and Ziggler talking like retards, right


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is just a commercial break. The show will come back on and we'll see the greatest swerve of all time. It's not over... it's never over. 

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This may be the saddest I've ever been about wrestling in a very long time, maybe since Eddie's Death...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

gamer1035 said:


> Fuck me, best promo ever.
> 
> Hoping for a fuck wwe chant when he said they wouldn't clear him but meh.
> 
> Looks like Raw is going waaay over time.


Why would it be fuck them? Their doctor said he had brain damage and could risk permanent long term effects of he stepped back in a ring. Meltzer is on record of saying they sent him to a second specialist Rumble weekend and ran advanced tests and it confirmed the concussion had caused damage like the wwe doctor was saying from day one compared to everyone who Bryan was going to for basic tests. 

He should thank the wwe doctor for actually doing his job. It was not what he wanted to hear, but it was what he needed to hear. That Doctor protected wwe and most of all he protected Bryan from himself


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

most boring ending to raw in a long long time..


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Ugh, I was really hoping someone would come out at the end and get that Justin Credible/Tommy Dreamer nuclear heat.


That would be amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So heartfelt. Good luck WWE getting that kind of crowd reaction for any of your new "superstars."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DaBxx said:


> In before the entire roster comes out with Steph and Brie leading the pack.


That's only on the WWE Network of course..
This fucking company..
:bunk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow gang. Missed opportunity on WWE part to not have someone interrupt D. Bryan's long speech. 

They should have had Brock Lesnar theme hit right when the copyright logo appeared and all you catch is the fans attention go from cheering to fearing who's coming from the ramp and then off air.


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

ChairShot90 said:


> rescue141x said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I am saying! Buncha crybabies
> ...


Lmao you MAD bro?

Fuck off cocksucker


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This.... is unreal.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Walking Deadman said:


> Makes me want another cleanout like we had on here in December when Loudon, StoneHot, and a few other pest were removed.


I was wondering what happened to those guys, haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Man... I got choked up. I'll admit it. Damn.... #ThankYouDanielBryan 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Godway said:


> I find it kind of appalling that this is going to be a Total Divas storyline.


One more dollar! :vince$


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

Fuck, I'm officially in the crybaby club, but I don't care. He was my favorite wrestler.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is too much.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Punk dips, Bryan retires. I might as well just take myself out now


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

RIP Pro Wrestling. 

1901-2016.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao @ Vince doing the YES chant


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This really sucks. Daniel Bryan is one of the most over wrestlers ever. Anyone who says otherwise is an idiot. Great wrestler, great human being and a sad, sad day for wrestling.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Watching the Network. He's going to hug everyone in the arena.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> most boring ending to raw in a long long time..


The fuck is wrong with you lol? I wouldn't call it boring one bit, not for a true fan of the individual as well as the persona he plays.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> This really would be the perfect time for someone to get major heat and attack him.


I was hoping Owens would, culminating a classic feud, but nope...dude is done. Wow.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

When he said the thing about having kids and talked about his family it got misty up in here.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> On what is an emotional moment and life-changing to Bryan, Cole in closing tells us to watch Ridealong fpalm Clearly because everyone is more interested in Miz and Ziggler talking like retards, right


The show must go on...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The network..Please watch it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The fans knew he could make it Cole

Only idiotsw like you and Vince didnt think it


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> most boring ending to raw in a long long time..


Go play in traffic.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

He's happy.

I love that man.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

All I want in my life is a moment like that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Amber B again."

*I love you, damnit!* :lol 

<3


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Because he's not Vince's prototype. And I'm sure Vince resents the fact that a guy like Bryan made it while his pet projects get booed. He don't gotta worry about Bryan's overness screwing up his plans for the big guys.


idk I think Vince would respect he made it, I mean Jericho wasn't Vince's prototype and him and Jericho eventually got a great relationship (if Y2J isn't lying)


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Swerve, that's not Brie kissing him :troll :russo


Hahahaha. Bryan vs Cena wrestlemania 32


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm tearing up as he's hugging all the fans at ringside, emotional.

Also is Chris Jericho wearing a Social Outcasts shirt or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Bryan showing love to everyone!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Damn even Owens is breaking character and crying.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Who was Vince McMahon pushing there at the end?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was vince just fighting someone lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think that i'll rewatch that promo for a very long time -- too painful, but i'm glad that I saw it. So many emotions. This is a once in a lifetime human being


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Bryan hugging McMahon!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Who was Vince McMahon pushing there at the end?


Henry? maybe?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Who was Vince McMahon pushing there at the end?


I saw that too, wtf


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Soooo 3 people have been banned from this thread. Let's be respectful please. Who knew something like this would bring out the idiots. I thought everyone would be on the same page here.....


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

At least he had his wrestlemania moment before he retired 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHA! Did Titus grab Vince at the end there?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I can't believe he's gone, best of luck Bryan


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Vince's face is truly frightening right now.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Who was Vince McMahon pushing there at the end?


The golden boy.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Titus assaulting Vince right before they went off the air :lmao

Nice touch to close such a depressing segment


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW
Really was hoping this was a work

Good luck to him


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Who was Vince McMahon pushing there at the end?


If it's not Roman Reigns, I doubt it was a push. :vince2


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Who was vince fighting at the end??

Did yall see that??


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I cried like a fucking bitch. I cried and felt like I was a kid again. Thanks for everything Daniel Bryan, for me and for a lot of people you entertained us all these years. You will go down as my favorite wrestler ever and one of the few idols that I have in Professional Wrestling.

Have a good life


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

When he started talking about his dad being there when the crowd hijacked RAW, and that being the last time he would see his son perform in person, I lost it....

I doubt anybody will ever be as over as Bryan was ever again. Greatest wrestler of the last decade.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Dextro said:


> Damn even Owens is breaking character and crying.


he's wearing a New Day shirt too


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I cried but he's such a nice guy that he talked all of us through it. That was very magical.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Did Vince and Titus just get into it after Raw? lmao.

I swear Titus just grabbed Vince and Vince threw a punch.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

You know...the more I think about it...him announcing his retirement was good. I got back into wrestling and kept up because of him.

But something I was thinking would happen would've been a swerve...by getting one more match...WITH THE UNDERTAKER AT WM32. If only that was possible, right?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Have him as GM, commissioner, anything. The geezer is loved, don't waste that.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully he can find something that will bring him happiness and success now that his career is over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you Daniel Bryan your legacy will live on!
YES! YES! YES! :bryan


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Good but Sad fucking raw tonight. Some pretty sick beat downs
and Daniel Bryans emotional and so legit real retirement speech. 

Lots of emotions. Sadness/Happiness/Humor etc...
A class fucking act that man. If he isnt going to wrestle please wwe give him a different role.
I think its high time for d-bry to be G.M of Raw. Even if its temporary. Just a little more d-bry please.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was so awesome and heartbreaking. But he made me laugh with the Brie comment, and it cheered me up. I wish him nothing but the best.

It was worth the three hour wait.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I did it, I held back the tears.

Good Bye, D Bry! You had a career second to none. Thankful to be a part of it.

Cant wait to see what's next for him.

:yes


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I (barely) didn't shed a tear for this. That was an admittedly well-done retirement segment WWE did.

Not gonna watch next week tho. The 3 hours are still a fucking drag.*


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I saw that too? Wtf was that?!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

...............


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of the comments on this thread really open your eyes as to how many posters are below the age of 18.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

When they said this is continuing on the Network, I was expecting 20 more minutes with speeches and stuff...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Antetokounmpo said:


> Did Vince and Titus just get into it after Raw? lmao.
> 
> I swear Titus just grabbed Vince and Vince threw a punch.


I saw that too, wtf?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Soooo 3 people have been banned from this thread. Let's be respectful please. Who knew something like this would bring out the idiots. I thought everyone would be on the same page here.....


Moments like this are tailor made to weed out idiots, the goldenest of golden opportunities to see who's existence on a forum is only meant to be a shit head. Take the opportunity and put them to sleep while it's here..


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> I saw that too, wtf?


They are good friends.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.kayfabenews.com/fans-rejoice-bryan-clarifies-just-retiring-total-divas/


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Does someone have a gif of this Vince - Titus fight? I didn't see it.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Its been good ride Bryan...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy they let Bryan have his moment and just let it be about him.

:mj2 though


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

1. Nigel McGuiness/Desmond Wolfe contract epathit B

2. Punk quits.

3. Bryan/Danielson has had too many concussions. 

These 3 guys should have dominated wrestling for the new generation.

What's next.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

UFO said:


> They are good friends.


Yeah but...timing? I mean what was the point? Just very strange.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Instant hall of fame. Legend.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The man had a hellacious ring career and given that Dbry never even hit the mark of alot of good performer's ring prime of late 30s/early, sometimes mid 40s with this downright stacked roster in the making ring-wise, Dbry wouldve easily if healthy been in the immediate goat conversation ring wise when all was said and done. That said, it is remarkable the kind of human being Daniel Bryan is given his recent string of absolute hardship and being in a business notorious for destroying the character of human beings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daniel97 said:


> Some of the comments on this thread really open your eyes as to how many posters are below the age of 18.


That, and how many legit morons we have. Sometimes I wonder if they have a mental illness. 


Hawkke said:


> Moments like this are tailor made to weed out idiots, the goldenest of golden opportunities to see who's existence on a forum is only meant to be a shit head. Take the opportunity and put them down while it's here..


Yup. I just don't like to see people try to ruin other people's enjoyment/grief/etc. That's really disrespectful and annoying.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't cry tonight but I'll probably be at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BKKsoulcity said:


> Yeah I saw that too? Wtf was that?!


Just rewatched it

Titus pulled Vince back and must have cracked a joke as Steph and trips were laughing


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Was awkward, but I think they were just clowning around.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Why are people NOT being respectful in this thread? Put your differences aside and enjoy a great and heartfelt segment.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

T0M said:


> Does someone have a gif of this Vince - Titus fight? I didn't see it.


I wanna see that shit too, it might cheer me up just now :mj2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Antetokounmpo said:


> Did Vince and Titus just get into it after Raw? lmao.
> 
> I swear Titus just grabbed Vince and Vince threw a punch.


:ti I thought I saw Vince shake someones hand and then they pulled him in and he reacted like he was pissed. Was it Titus? 

I wonder if that is even what it was but I thought it looked odd too. Also seemed like Bryan was kind of ignoring him as he went past while he was saying shit in his ear.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The man had a hellacious ring career and given that Dbry never even hit the mark of alot of good performer's ring prime of late 30s/early, sometimes mid 40s with this downright stacked roster in the making ring-wise, Dbry wouldve easily if healthy been in the immediate goat conversation ring wise when all was said and done. That said, it is remarkable the kind of human being Daniel Bryan is given his recent string of absolute hardship and being in a business notorious for destroying the character of human beings.


Daniel Bryan is the best technical wrestler of all time. He won that award like 10 years in a row before getting injuried.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Boss said:


> If it's not Roman Reigns, I doubt it was a push. :vince2


#win


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

U guys need to man up who cries from shit like this


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> :ti I thought I saw Vince shake someones hand and then they pulled him in and he reacted like he was pissed. Was it Titus?
> 
> I wonder if that is even what it was but I thought it looked odd too. Also seemed like Bryan was kind of ignoring him as he went past while he was saying shit in his ear.


Yup looked that way too. Bryan just walked away and ignored what he said.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fuck...he's really gone. Not going to wrestle ever again anywhere...fuck. This is sad as hell. But that retirement was perfect. Just like Edge's and Michaels. I wish more wrestlers got to have a proper retirement like them.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't watch, mainly because I'm not big into watching really depressing things and I refuse to sit through Raw at all. But from everyone's reports here, at least it was done classy and was genuinely heartfelt. Always a shame to see someone with a real passion for what they do unable to do it anymore.

Hopefully he'll at least be used in some capacity. Even if he's not wrestling, he'd be a real asset to NXT or the performance center, training the next crop. Or maybe he could just give lectures to the current roster on how to get cheers instead of boos. Then again, he's too humble for that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> :ti I thought I saw Vince shake someones hand and then they pulled him in and he reacted like he was pissed. Was it Titus?
> 
> I wonder if that is even what it was but I thought it looked odd too. Also seemed like Bryan was kind of ignoring him as he went past while he was saying shit in his ear.


I thought it was vince shaking some ones hand and them pulling him in for that guy hug type thing and Vince pulled away all pissed off


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Whats sad is that I didn't care for most of RAW. I only watched for Daniel Bryan.

It sucks that the 1 person that could have made the road to WrestleMania interesting is having to retire. Knowing that Daniel Bryan wont ever be back in the ring, I wonder if WWE will lose some viewers. Its not like their current product is buzzing. They had to depend on DBs retirement to even get people to watch tonight. Ugh..

They were classy by letting DB take as much time as he did at the end though.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*It really speaks to the lack of maturity when some people can't help themselves from being complete cunts.

Idiots like them need to be banned.*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

BigBoyChomski said:


> U guys need to man up who cries from shit like this


Drink bleach. On the rocks.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Where is this under the network? They are only showing the new day table for three on On Now...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bryan Danielson is a great man. He has a warmth and undeniable charisma that very few people have. We can all look up to him.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Cena, injured
Orton, injured
Rollins, injured
Cesaro, injured
Bryan....retired :mj2


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This whole thing is a bit surreal.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

There's only room for one opinion in this thread.............


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought it was vince shaking some ones hand and them pulling him in for that guy hug type thing and Vince pulled away all pissed off







just titus pissing about.. you can see him start laughing at Vince.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank You Daniel Bryan... Love from India.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

most heart felt speech from Daniel Bryan. Respects to him!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Disappointed they didn't do more on the network with this. They could have had guys share stories about Bryan.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This roster is lacking really good top faces now, with Bryan and Punk gone, there is no top baby face that will get a top reaction like them


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone else disappointed he didn't go right through the roster for hugs while out there?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Those immaturely dogging others out for crying or being emotional because we don't know Daniel personally: myself I didn't cry because 95 percent of time I only do that in extreme personal situations, but that is just me.* Remember, many of us have followed this business/watched as a brief escape from real world problems or to connect with someone relateable, so let's not be so hard on someone who found strong enough emotional investment in Bryan to cry. That, after all, is a testament to his ability and an example of the occasional "magic of wrestling". Emotion is what this business is ultimately predicated on. We should all be respectful of each other. *


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> just titus pissing about.. you can see him start laughing at Vince.


LMAO


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That was sadder than I anticipated considering I wasn't a big fan. Incredibly heartfelt and touching. I wish only the best for him going forward. Strangely enough, it was a fitting conclusion to the the most fairytale chapter of a particular wrestlers career I've ever witnessed. Does the underdog story end any other way than bittersweet? The triumph is always fleeting, which makes the memories so much sweeter.








As sad as they are jubilant, but *always* magical. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

ellthom said:


> This roster is lacking really good top faces now, with Bryan and Punk gone, there is no top baby face that will get a top reaction like them


AJ, Ambrose and Brock.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> just titus pissing about.. you can see him start laughing at Vince.


Titus gotta be more careful. He could've killed Vince.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why are people NOT being respectful in this thread? Put your differences aside and enjoy a great and heartfelt segment.


Because they aren't here to be rational members of a forum..


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Disappointed they didn't do more on the network with this. They could have had guys share stories about Bryan.


Never too late. I do think a Network special is on the way, eventually.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

TNA is Here said:


> 1. Nigel McGuiness/Desmond Wolfe contract epathit B
> 
> 2. Punk quits.
> 
> ...


Very good question.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That, and how many legit morons we have. Sometimes I wonder if they have a mental illness.
> 
> Yup. I just don't like to see people try to ruin other people's enjoyment/grief/etc. That's really disrespectful and annoying.


Don't be too surprised. I believe Joker said it best-"when the chips are down...these...civilized people...they'll eat each other." 

The internet is full of jerks who exist to crap on other people. Maybe its because they think its cool, maybe it boosts their low self esteem, or maybe they're bored and figure any reaction is positive attention. Regardless, I'm sad to say these comments aren't exactly surprising. As far as the utter worst of humanity, this is relatively tame.

Then again, I'm of the opinion that humanity is largely scum, so take that for what its worth.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ironically on the same night that the biggest underdog retired WWE is creating a new underdog storyline with Dean Ambrose. I really doubt WWE would be upset if the fans hijacked for him. In fact, I think they are hopeful that the fans do. Ambrose has a lot of the same qualities as Bryan. So hopefully WWE can transfer that support from Bryan to Ambrose.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/0...s-dean-ambrose-contract-signing-for-fastlane/

*Powell’s POV:* _"One of the greatest moments in Raw history and *perhaps the greatest retirement speech that I have ever heard from an athlete in any sport.* Bryan never seemed more at ease on the mic in terms of being comfortable in front of the live crowd. He got choked up, but he was always relaxed and his message was wonderful. It requires a special person to take what is typically a somber affair to turn it into an emotional celebration. Here’s wishing him the best in the next chapter of his life. I don’t think any of us will forget this one."_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BigBoyChomski said:


> U guys need to man up who cries from shit like this


Idiot number 4 who's next?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bummer this turned out to be real after all. Serves me right for being naive. Didn't watch Raw but I'll definitely check out the retirement speech sometime tomorrow. Nice that they had it main event. Anyways, good luck with whatever you do next in life Bryan.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Maybe Titus was like :heyman6 Vince your tears are fake.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

wwetna1 said:


> Why would it be fuck them? Their doctor said he had brain damage and could risk permanent long term effects of he stepped back in a ring. Meltzer is on record of saying they sent him to a second specialist Rumble weekend and ran advanced tests and it confirmed the concussion had caused damage like the wwe doctor was saying from day one compared to everyone who Bryan was going to for basic tests.
> 
> He should thank the wwe doctor for actually doing his job. It was not what he wanted to hear, but it was what he needed to hear. That Doctor protected wwe and most of all he protected Bryan from himself


We had all of those threads here, and people kept saying he had these tests from renowned physicians that had cleared him, and it just never added up to me. I kept asking what the WWE doctor was seeing that these other docs weren't, and how their tests were yielding results that didn't make sense based on the increasing knowledge we're getting on head trauma. 

They did the right thing, but it sucks for him to lose the ability to do what he loves.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so disheartened, it was like the BIGGEST blow to the gut this evening. To know for that the foreseeable & probably the end of all time that DB is done when it comes to in-ring action. To have watched his final words this evening, looking into his eyes & watching his face this was a man FAR from ready to leave his lifelong passion behind.

What the story of Daniel will be IMO is "HOPE" in an industry that has been pledged by horror stories, blamed on deaths because parents need a scapegoat, ridiculed by the public more times than I can count. What Daniel did was bring hope to fans with a rallying cry & a passion rarely seen. Sure was his moment too short, YES! However that's the thing with "Greatness" and Bryan was & still is GREAT, but the thing with greatness is no matter how long or short you witnessed it, you've witnessed it. And to know that greatness could be witnessed again & for a fan base pushed to the side for one man's vision, or to appease the stock holders ect. For that brief moment it was about the FANS again, the same fans who bore witness to greatness between two companies in the 90's, the same audience who grew up in the golden age, the same audience for a moment once again saw greatness in just one man this time. 

Now sure on Tuesday the sun will rise & the show will go on but I'd be lying if I said the show would feel the same because it won't. Like two sides of a coin I'm split because one side almost feels relived because there's an end although a bitter & brutal one from a fans POV it's over & Daniel can WALK off into the sun set however the flip side is so upset knowing what were left with as fans is such a DISMAL & HOPELESS future with the prospect of Jon Boy 16 times & counting along with a new face REJECTED by most of the audience that is set to become the next ten years. And while that sliver of hope Bryan added was much NEEDED I can't help but wonder if that light of hope is about to flicker off & die leaving the fans in darkness of any chance of the NEXT great star, I'm sure it could happen. The fans could get behind some one else but I doubt if we EVER get anther fan fave thrust into the spotlight he/she has earned.

That said much like Bryan himself this fan maybe looking at an extended LEAVE from WWE fandom ATM because really there isn't much all left for me to excited about. No true fave star to cheer for, hell if last years RTWM was filled with pot holes this years feels like a dark could hangs LARGE over head just painting a sky of grey where there should have been blue.

So to Daniel THANK YOU from gym halls to sold out arenas you will NEVER be forgotten but your career was taken too soon & if there comes a day post WWE contractual obligations where the American Dragon fully cleared steps into a ring for ONE MORE MATCH, whether it's in an arena or the gas station parking lot I know I will be there. Thank you again......






#GonebutNEVERforgotton #AmericanDragon #YES ! #UndefeatedWorldChampion


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Xavier said:


> Titus gotta be more careful. He could've killed Vince.


A soft breeze could kill Vince at this point. The old fucker needs to be put into a home.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing I took away from Raw was that Bryan retired. Anything else happen?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sami Zayn, you're our only hope.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Welp...

Vince got his way..


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Even after all this with the doctors and all, if you were Bryan, would you have asked for one last match? I think I would.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Only thing I took away from Raw was that Bryan retired. Anything else happen?


Nope :lebron8


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Break it Down said:


> Cena, injured
> Orton, injured
> Rollins, injured
> Cesaro, injured
> Bryan....retired :mj2



Kobe retires at the end of the season, too. 2016 has been rough. :mj2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Only thing I took away from Raw was that Bryan retired. Anything else happen?


The start of Ambrose's big push.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> just titus pissing about.. you can see him start laughing at Vince.


Fixed for mobile friendliness.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

My one silver lining here is that I never followed any indies prior to Bryan's WWE run, so I can go experience the bulk of his career for the first time through DVD's, etc. Anybody like me who only knew Bryan from WWE, I think this is a pretty good idea and probably a good way to cheer yourself up.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If there is one thing that I've learned from Bryan Danielson, it's that there is always hope. The fact that some 5 foot 8'' indie darling was not only able to make it to the WWE, but was able to rally the fans in a way that we have never seen before, to a point where the company was actually forced to listen to its fans gives me hope that it can be done again. 

As long as there are "wrestlers" with a passion for the business, there will always be hope.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

All day today, I just felt so nervous, with a lump in my throat and on the edge of tears.. As soon as they went to commercial before the final segment with Bryan, my eyes already started to water. And I don't think a single person should be afraid to admit if they cried tonight. He truly was a once in a lifetime superstar, and he had a connection with the audience that we may never see again. It is just such a god damn shame that it has to end like this, the man meant so much to so many people..

Thank you for everything you gave to the business Daniel, you truly are the FUCKING MAN!!


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

hey guys anyone know where i can watch the retirement segment?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crap, ESPN is running Daniel Bryan's retirement on the ESPN1 ticker.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Steve Black Man said:


> If there is one thing that I've learned from Bryan Danielson, it's that there is always hope. The fact that some 5 foot 8'' indie darling was not only able to make it to the WWE, but was able to rally the fans in a way that we have never seen before, to a point where the company was actually forced to listen to its fans gives me hope that it can be done again.
> 
> As long as there are "wrestlers" with a passion for the business, there will always be hope.


Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, Cesaro, Zayn, Styles. All of these guys have flaws that the company sees. They are all talented. One of these guys can get the fans behind him to the point that the company pushes them to the top.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The start of Ambrose's big push.


That would be cool. Not counting on it, though.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

SHEP! said:


> All day today, I just felt so nervous, with a lump in my throat and on the edge of tears.. As soon as they went to commercial before the final segment with Bryan, my eyes already started to water. And I don't think a single person should be afraid to admit if they cried tonight. He truly was a once in a lifetime superstar, and he had a connection with the audience that we may never see again. It is just such a god damn shame that it has to end like this, the man meant so much to so many people..
> 
> Thank you for everything you gave to the business Daniel, you truly are the FUCKING MAN!!


Lol what a BETA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need Cesaro to take that next step.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> A soft breeze could kill Vince at this point. The old fucker needs to be put into a home.


Did you see the size of Vince during that roman reigns match last month..his arms bigger than majority of the roster


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The start of Ambrose's big push.


I didn't see that.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> If there is one thing that I've learned from Bryan Danielson, it's that there is always hope. The fact that some 5 foot 8'' indie darling was not only able to make it to the WWE, but was able to rally the fans in a way that we have never seen before, to a point where the company was actually forced to listen to its fans gives me hope that it can be done again.
> 
> As long as there are "wrestlers" with a passion for the business, there will always be hope.


Yea maybe it was just goodbye to his WWE career, goodbye to the main event scene, wrestling in front of 15 thousand people.

I'm not sure if the wrestler is gone for good. If say 2 years from now, he gets checked and he's fine, what happens then?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> That would be cool. *Not counting on it*, though.


WWE is counting on the fans to push him. They are planting seeds for it. I think they should have him take the loss to Brock in match that shows his toughness. Then give him the push into the summer, followed by a Royal Rumble win.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

SHEP! said:


> All day today, I just felt so nervous, with a lump in my throat and on the edge of tears.. As soon as they went to commercial before the final segment with Bryan, my eyes already started to water. And I don't think a single person should be afraid to admit if they cried tonight. He truly was a once in a lifetime superstar, and he had a connection with the audience that we may never see again.* It is just such a god damn shame that it has to end like this, the man meant so much to so many people..*
> 
> Thank you for everything you gave to the business Daniel, you truly are the FUCKING MAN!!


True, but this way is preferable to him ending up like Droz or brain damaged. He's walking away as a fully functioning, happy human being who reached the top of his profession. Only a fraction of people will ever achieve such a thing.

I'm sad for him that he has to stop before he is ready but at least he can move on to the next chapter in his life comfortably.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

TNA is Here said:


> Yea maybe it was just goodbye to his WWE career, goodbye to the main event scene, wrestling in front of 15 thousand people.
> 
> I'm not sure if the wrestler is gone for good. If say 2 years from now, he gets checked and he's fine, what happens then?


I'm dying to see the guy wrestle some more, but I think he sounds like he's come to terms with the idea of not risking his health for his childrens' sake.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I shed a single tear during his retirement speech. Just one. I'm gonna miss him terribly. Bryan was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We need Cesaro to take that next step.


Cesaro the Savior! :tripsblessed


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Ambrose has stepped up with his recent push. Capitalize and don't waste it on Reigns. :mj2


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I didn't want his retirement speech to become a reality. 

Today is officially the worst day..


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Just read through the last few pages to see how people reacted to Bryan's retirement speech. Man, there's some cockstains posting. It's fine if you're not a fan of Daniel Bryan, but at least show some class and respect to a man going through an emotional time after sacrificing his health for our enjoyment.

When you retire, you can take as much time and say whatever you want IMO. Good for Bryan. I'm a fan and I'm really going to miss him. I truly thought he was getting cleared to boost Mania.

Of course, the fucker waits until his retirement speech to deliver the best line of his career- "That's what Brie says all the time!"

:lel Legend.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Bryan along with punk and Nigel gone from the wrestling business too soon. I just don't think anyone will ever reach bryan's popularity. Got a very empty stomach feeling after that retirement speech. I wish him the best in his future career. Just wish it was just a bad dream


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

INFERN0 said:


> Lol what a BETA


Lol what an insecure bitch


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Chrome said:


> *Bummer this turned out to be real after all. Serves me right for being naive.* Didn't watch Raw but I'll definitely check out the retirement speech sometime tomorrow. Nice that they had it main event. Anyways, good luck with whatever you do next in life Bryan.


when i saw the announcers stand up and applaud was when i knew it was real :mj2


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

February 23, 2010. I had heard the name Bryan Danielson, I had heard all the hype, but I had never seen him wrestle. I have been a fan of professional wrestling my entire life, and I've always had my favorites. For some reason I've never been able to figure out, Daniel Bryan instantly clicked with me on that day. Without a doubt Daniel Bryan is my favorite wrestler of all time. For nearly 6 years he made me believe that wrestling was good. 

I live in Florida so I was lucky enough to be able to drive down to Wrestlemania 28. I went for one reason... Daniel Bryan. Walking in World Heavyweight Champion, I knew he would loose to Sheamus, but I didn't care. To see Daniel Bryan wrestle for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania... especially after the disappointment of being bumped from the Wrestlemania 27 card the year before... I had to be there to see it. Disappointment would strike again however in the form of an 18 second loss. A few years later at Wrestlemania 30 I felt I had my ultimate redemption. 

Here in real life I'm a pretty reserved individual... my friend John looked on in astonishment to see me jumping up an down, screaming at the top of my lungs "Daniel Bryan!" I got the opportunity to be there live at the Superdome in New Orleans, and it's a trip I'll never forget. I remember I had posted "Best day ever" on my Facebook while sitting in my car waiting for the never ending line in front of me to clear the parking garage. I still feel the same way. Somehow this 5'8, 190 pound pro wrestler not only got to headline the biggest show of the year, not only got to walk out World Heavyweight Champion, but got to beat 3 of the 4 members of Evolution all in one night. I still have the confetti. I must of sat outside the Superdome for at least an hour that night, just starring at it, purposefully trying to burn that purple light into my brain so that I would never forget that feeling. 

I am perfectly aware all of this sounds ridiculous. He's just a wrestler. It's all fake. At 29 years old this simple tv show should absolutely not have this kind of affect on me. But as I said in the beginning... somehow on that day in February nearly 6 years ago Daniel Bryan made such an impact on me that I immediately latched on to him and got ready for one crazy roller coaster ride. On this day in February, nearly 6 years later, the ride's finally come to an end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a habit of watching Bryan's segments where he would get gigantic reactions.That speech really was about his finest ever, but I dont think I can watch it again for a while. Amazing career and I feel fortunate to have seen so many of his matches. The product will miss the energy he brought to the show, but life goes on. I wish him nothing but the best and thank him for so many great memories.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Hoped it was a work, but boy was I wrong. One of the toughest things I've sat through in a long time and I have no shame admitting I teared up near the end. Daniel Bryan got me into wrestling again. It was a crazy ride though, and I'm thankful I got the chance to see it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

How long until Alex Riley says something stupid?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rollerdexing my mind of great athletes that voluntarily came out of retirement: as a Pack fan: Brett still had flashes of all time greatness in him and combine that with passion and at the time a younger family and passion and that is what drove Favre. Even through hellacious beating Favre never completely lost the ability until literally his final year (even his 09 was ace and arguably a career year). Michael Jordan's first retirement he never lost the love of basketball and sure as shit never lost the ability: he simply got bored and originally felt he fufilled all there was. Roger Clemens still had ace ability (at least regular season) and still pitched with tremendous fire. My favorite Terry Funk was told he could never do it again and had extreme passion which lines up to Bryan: but the kicker there: 1. Terry Funk's body is quite robotic with all the metal surgeries and 2. wrestling has been in the Funk family line for decades and decades dating back to the Armadillo territory. Funk wasn't looking for another chapter because the Funk family and wrestling was synonymous. It is what Terry knew. Plus, Terry is one of a kind truly. Rey continuing on through extraordinary amount of knee surgeries same thing it has been what he has known since a child with bloodlines. Flair, Foley and some other HOF wrestlers had forced financial hands.

Looking at Dbry's situation: he certainly showed tonight he still has that gleam in his eye for wrestling, but literally cannot perform his craft anymore at his level which eliminates all these comparisons sans Funk and Rey. Bryan is a smart man who when on Steve Austin's podcast talked about how closely he manages his money, unlike a Terry Funk Bryan wants to start a family of his own not inside the wrestling bubble beyond well his wife who I have to assume will retire shortly. There is definitely a level of contentment for what Bryan achieved there too so the fire doesn't burn like say a Clemens or MJ at least visibly. I would bet he truly is done plus he seems like such a genuine human being. Wrestling isn't all Bryan has known or strives for obviously family and being healthy for them is the kicker.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Where ever this guy goes , WWE is in some sort of trouble.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not even going to act like I'm some huge fan of his but I will however give credit where credit is due. The speech came from the heart and it gave me chills at the end. I wish he didn't retire and furthermore I wish he wasn't injured to the extent that he is. The thing I don't get is that there were reports of other doctors giving him a clean bill of health. I'm honestly glad he didn't come back and risk further injury or brain trauma. Again not the biggest fan and never am I one to jump on the bandwagon but I wish him all the best in his future and if I ever see him down here in Phoenix would be a pleasure to tell him that in person. Thanks for the memories and best of luck with your future family.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Ironically on the same night that the biggest underdog retired WWE is creating a new underdog storyline with Dean Ambrose. I really doubt WWE would be upset if the fans hijacked for him. In fact, I think they are hopeful that the fans do. *Ambrose has a lot of the same qualities as Bryan.* So hopefully WWE can transfer that support from Bryan to Ambrose.


Like what, being white?

DB is short. Dean is tall.
DB is a high flyer. Dean is a brawler.
DB's strength is wrestling. Dean's is talking.
DB is a natural face. Dean is a natural heel.
DB is very open about his life. Dean isn't at all.
DB is endearingly dorky. Dean is everything but dorky.

You're seriously gonna have to help me out here because from my POV, they have zilch in common except both being brown haired white guys.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

INFERN0 said:


> Lol what a BETA


*More of a man than you, which really doesn't say much for you if they're a beta.*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

You know a lot of us shit on the Bellas, especially Nikki. I've probably criticized Brie myself a few times. I know for certain I've bashed Nikki plenty of times. I've always said though, forgetting whatever we may think of Brie as a WWE performer, just looking at her as a wife - she seems like a real sweetheart. I liked seeing her come out at the end and support Bryan. That looked real and heartfelt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone held up a sign 'Can we trade Roman for Cesaro?'. lol.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I feel shit, and drained.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd love to know what Vince said to Bryan as he walked off stage. 

Was Vince's pushing contest with Titus similar to when he'd mess about wrestling Kurt Angle years ago? It doesn't seem like the kind of thing Vince would be happy about being on the air though. It looked playful.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> D-bry the pussy slayer


*

Vince's next brain child, inspired by Bryan's comment:

WWE's adult entertainment studios to debut late 2016, with their first release entitled Bryan vs Brie Mode "YES! YES! YES! All Night Long" coming soon to the new adult section of the WWE Network.*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Well I just got round to watching Bryan's retirement speech and I have the weirdest feeling right now. I'm smiling through tears. This entire thing has been incredibly bittersweet because while I'm saying goodbye to Bryan Danielson, I'm remembering all the great times I had watching him. That first ROH match, his ascension to the ROH title, his matches with McGuinness, Morishima & KENTA, his NXT debut, his SummerSlam return, the YES! chant, Team Hell No and the WrestleMania run to top all Wrestlemania runs. I'm sad but I'm so grateful as well. I got to watch this man do the impossible and to know that he is walking away from this as a happy, healthy man who gets to enjoy his life, I'm happy.

The other things that makes it weird is I'm now living in a world without Bryan Danielson as an active wrestler and it's a world I'm not used to. I've been a Bryan Danielson fan since I was five years old and I don't remember what it was like to not have him there. Whenever I used to feel shit as a child, I would watch Bryan and the rest of the world would fade away. It's been an almost 14 year ride for me and today it ended and all I can say is what a ride. This is the guy who got told he was never going to make it and he just got the biggest ovation I've ever seen from a wrestling crowd.

I'm really gonna miss Bryan and people can mock all they want and take the piss out of me because I'm crying while I type this and make all the "it's still real to him" jokes they want and I won't care. Bryan is truly the only idol I've ever had outside of my dad and my uncle. I always remember the thing Low Ki would say in the early days of ROH which to me, always applied more to Bryan than it did to him, "It's not the size of the fighter, it's the size of the fight he brings." And Bryan has always brought the biggest fight he can. Even when he was competing in front of 50 people at a random NWA Empire show against Fergal Devitt, he delivered something incredible, a match I will never forget. Bryan isn't in this for the money, for the respect, for the honour, he's in this to do what he loves and I'm so glad I got to enjoy it while it lasted. Bryan might be grateful for us fans but I am so grateful to him. I wouldn't be the person I am today without Bryan Danielson. That man has influenced my life so much and has helped me through my darkest times when no one else could and he did it through a TV screen. From the bottom of my heart, I say thank you. Thank you for everything you've done for me.

And even though Bryan may not be wrestling anymore, I still have all the matches, all the moments that have brought me joy over the years. My appreciation and my respect for Bryan Danielson know no bounds and for me, he's the greatest that ever lived. 14 years, so much changed in 14 years, friends and family came and went, I grew from a boy to a man and Bryan has been there through all of it. My life has changed so much but one of the things that will never change is that Bryan will never stop being my favourite wrestler. Ever. You always feel like when someone retires, you're losing them but I'm not losing Bryan. He'll always be there, even if it is just in memory.


----------



## johnnybairstow (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted by some of the comments here.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

For people like me who don't have the network, pwtorch just posted what happened on there after Raw

_"Raw continued with the entire locker room filling the stage to celebrate Bryan’s career. Vince McMahon was front-and-center playing nice CEO with tears in his eyes. Triple H and Stephanie McMahon flanked him on the stage as Bryan looked to the stage. Bryan then returned to the ring to lead the arena in another “Yes!” chant. The locker room was shown joining in as Bryan asked for one more round of “Yes!” chants. WWE cut back to Vince crying as he watched Bryan do his thing in the ring.

Bryan left the ring and hugged fans on the front row. Bryan then hugged WWE personnel down at ringside before continuing his victory lap with the fans on the front row. JBL said he got to retire in Texas, and now Bryan gets to retire his home state. Bryan hugged Saxton, then Cole, and JBL, who told him well done. Bryan continued the victory lap as JBL talked about every once in a while someone comes along to transcend wrestling.

Cole said Bryan captured the power of the WWE audience. Bryan continued his victory lap to the production area, waving to all of the fans around the arena. Bryan hugged fans and shook hands with everyone he could reach. Meanwhile, Cole talked up Bryan conquering Evolution all on the same night at WrestleMania 30 in New Orleans. Bryan made his way up the stage and was joined by Brie for another big smooch.

Bryan and Brie then led the crowd and locker room with Yes! chants. Bryan approached Vince for a big hug, then he walked through the locker room to the backstage area, ending his WWE main event journey the way it really started when Bryan emerged through the locker room on the stage to get a WWE Title shot that started the Yes! movement. Raw officially ended 32 minutes past the top of the hour."_

Vince is either a GREAT actor, or Daniel Bryan's speech actually moved him


----------



## danielsan86 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm saddened that I never got experience a DB match in person.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Did you see the size of Vince during that roman reigns match last month..his arms bigger than majority of the roster


artificial hormones my friend


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Incredible speech, I teared up towards the end when he started talking about his Dad. Thank you Daniel for putting your body on the line for my entertainment


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

D-Bryan maaaaaaan he's one of my all time favourites... That road to wrestlemania was one of the best things that happened in wrestling for me... I'm so glad he got his moment. One of, if not the best wrestler of his generation. Sorry to see you go. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I've always said though, forgetting whatever we may think of Brie as a WWE performer, just looking at her as a wife - she seems like a real sweetheart. I liked seeing her come out at the end and support Bryan. That looked real and heartfelt


I posted on this before a long time ago after attending a Bella's Q&A at ComicCon when Nikki was still champion last year January. Brie REALLY loves the guy, it comes out gushingly enthusiastic at the unscripted Q&A and praising him as "putting butts in the seats" when he was around.

As far as the Good Bye speech, I think people can put away expectations of "entertanment". That wasn't the point. I have no dog in the fight as I came to WWE pretty late and only saw Daniel Bryan a tiny bit around Fast Lane last year, not really ever before. The man legitimately loved his moments in the sun in the WWE and was saying good bye in his home state. Not sure what else you expect? Shit on the guy if you don't like him but there wasn't anything to dislike because you're "not entertained" for a send off. It was obvious he was trying to keep it light at times and seems a very humble man. Based on Vince's reaction in the WWE network, who knows - maybe people will change their mind a little on the old man being anti Daniel Bryan? It's a shame I missed him at his heights of the career(WM30 and earlier it sounds like?)> Maybe I'll get around to them on the network...pretty much missed everything WWE 2000/2001-2015.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW, I enjoyed the contract signing with Reigns, Ambrose and Lesnar. Really liked Ambrose's attitude the whole night and since he can talk, it's easy to root for him. Reigns doesn't talk at all. I kinda laughed at the Miz TV segment because of Jericho turning it into the Highlight Reel. All guys played their parts here with AJ Styles coming in to help further the feud(s). I enjoyed the Tamina/Becky Lynch match as we got to hear Sasha Banks on commentary and Naomi attacking Sasha looked pretty vicious. The main event Tag Team Table Match was so one-sided. I was disappointed until the Dudleyz attacked the Usos post match. Heel turn? Have no problem with that. And Daniel Bryan's speech was pretty long but it was a good one. I was waiting for a swerve but it wasn't. Sad that he really has to retire. I will miss seeing him wrestle. This show lasted nearly 3 and a half hours. Lord have mercy.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I had the honour of being in attendance for this Raw. It was my first ever Monday Night Raw and I've been a fan for 13 years. You know it's epic when you have a grown man like me in tears at the end of the show. 

Unbelievable. Thank you Daniel Bryan.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Adam Rose is hilarious. I hope this gimmick sticks. Also kind of saw the heel turn coming. The Usos vs. Bubba Ray and Devon is fresh at least.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully AJ can come close to filling Bryan's shoes as far as fan support goes with the hardcore fans. He and Seth Rollins.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe Titus lost.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to the most must see WWE talkshow in history! Welcome tooooooooooooooooooooooooo...






:ti

When will Vince realize how fucking terrible and irrelevant Miz is? The fans don't even care anymore, he's not even getting HEAT. They just. Don't. Care.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I used to love Jericho, he is one of my favorites of all time but he is really a parody of himself now sadly


He's fat Bon Jovi in skinny jeans, how can you not appreciate that? Whenever he goes "Welcome...tooo...." he looks like he's receiving anal.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> PUT A SHIRT ON JERICHO. FUCK.


"You look really stupid, Miz!"

:chlol


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Alright. Well that explains that. I knew I missed something and I must have skipped that bit.*


They then had Cole interview KO for WWE.com/Network which are also worth a look.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

T0M said:


> Just listen to those few pathetic smarks chanting Goldberg. Get a life you sad bastards.


I'll give you 50 bucks if you can tell me which one is who.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

SlowmanBrains said:


> Welcome to the most must see WWE talkshow in history! Welcome tooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL. Not only he is the most must see WWE superstar in history but he also get tons of heat as the best heel in WWE and puts allways a great show on. People like you who can´t even notice the reaction this price man is getting will never understand anything in WWE. You still think everything just randomly happens in the ring right ?


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Dean ASKING another wrestler with his hands together if he can fight another wrestler.
> 
> Wow.


Bah Gahwd Maggle he's insane! The Lunatic fringe!!!!1

:homer3


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Last night WWE build Dean Ambrose's character more than they have build Roman's during this whole year. It was a very cool moment after Brock hit the F5 on Dean and he was laying down in the ring showing that he wanted more. Crowd seemed to really like that as well. After that Dean hit the low blow and crowd seemed confused which in my opinion wasn't very good booking.

I was actually impressed by Ryback's last night's performance. The Big Guy moved like a cruiserweight.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

One of the few things that could have made me come back and watch Raw regularly again was Bryan and he sadly retired.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Never been a big Bryan fan, but having him as GM and regularly messing with the Authority would make for some great TV....


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

As I've stated already, I am not a huge Bryan fan. 

But his segment last night was heartbreakingly joyous - it was a paradox of night/day, happy/sad and it typified the very reason why I have loved wrestling for 20 years or more.

The passion behind the man, thank you Daniel Bryan for a great few years - he earned every "YES!" he got.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been quite busy lately setting up some new projects, but I had to pop in because of the sombre news regarding DB. When DB posted his tweet yesterday, RAW became a must see event.



I'd like to dedicate this post to "Canada's Greatest Athlete", the late "Iron" Mike Sharpe. I'm sure that some of the people who frequent these boards remember Mike Sharpe from his time with WWF in the 80's and 90's. My pro-wrestling experience wouldn't have been the same without Iron Mike. Lots of fond memories. He passed away on January 17, 2016. May he rest in peace.






- I'll begin by saying that there were a surprising number of good lines spoken during last night's RAW. It was difficult to pick the line of the night, but I thought it was a tie between the Miz's "I can't possibly look stupid. I'm not Sheamus!" and Big E's "but when you put on one of these, you'll think you died and went to an Usher concert!"


- I haven't been invested in the build up to the triple threat main event @ Fast Lane until now. I'm feeling the focus centred on Brock and Dean Ambrose. It keeps the plausibility of options for WM alive. I loved the opening segment, after the contract signing, where Brock throws a resolute Ambrose into Roman Reigns followed by his neutralizing of Reigns using the table before F5ing Ambrose yet again. Dean's taunts have been classic and the way he has been going about challenging Brock has made him truly seem nuts. Conversely, Brock's reactions and facial expressions have been priceless. Brock sold the low-blow to perfection. (Y) I also like how Suplex City has been kept under raps as of late. It's as if the chaining of suplexes is being saved for later. :wink2: 



- I enjoyed the mini feud between Dolph Ziggler and Tyler Breeze, and I have been equally impressed with the chemistry between Ziggler and Kevin Owens. No matter the outcome, both wrestlers have been able to fluidly showcase their talents. KO can look so good in the ring while losing and still manages for his character to convincingly take the loss so badly. JBL's line, after a Ziggler DDT, that "Kevin Owens is now about 5' 3" " was a refreshing change from the usual drivel. Ziggler getting the win after stealing something from KO's bag of tricks was a nice touch. Someone needs to remind Michael Cole to shut up, and KO is the champ. Any challengers? >



- Chris Jericho is one of my all-time favourites. Admittedly, his part-time presence has been hit or miss. This time around, it's going well. Y2J and Miz are doing an excellent job building up "The Phenomenal" AJ Styles. Two wrestlers competing over who gets to knock the "rookie" down a peg is an interesting approach. I loved how Jericho stuck it to the Miz by turning Miz TV into the Highlight Reel. Carpet, Jeritron 5000, stool, potted plant and all. :grin2: Hopefully creative can keep Y2J credible. JBL had another good line with "the potted plant is over". Wait a minute. JBL offered more than one non-monotonous line in the same show? When was the last time that happened? :lol I'm genuinely looking forward to AJ vs Y2J 2 on Smackdown. I'd like to see the feud continue with Jericho evening things up Thursday with some help from Miz (thanks to the courageous hard work from his team of celebrity dentists), followed by a triple threat between AJ, Y2J and Miz @ FL (AJ pinning Miz), and culminating with the rubber match between AJ and Y2J at WM32.



- I don't get what's going on with the Wyatt family. Usually it takes multiple members for that stable to successfully attain their objective (or they just fail pathetically). Bray beats Ryback single-handedly and then the entire brood focuses on a beatdown afterwards? Are the Wyatts laying waste to everyone they come across (too late for that now?) or do they have higher arching goals to tend to without wasting their efforts?



- I have enjoyed the formation of the #Social Outcasts. I love how each member brings their own personality to the faction. Axel's straight-man to Adam Rose's eccentricity is hilarious. First it was Red Dragon and Wild Snowflake. Now they have Radical Mongoose? :lol It's great when #Social Outcasts steal a victory. I find their antics funny and I look forward to their performances. Maybe Tyler Breeze should gather some social darlings together and feud with these guys?



- Golddust trying to recruit R-truth has been lulz. I like Goldie's Tourette's tick. :lol



- The Becky Lynch/Sasha Banks angle is the most relevant thing Team Bad has been involved in, so far. Sasha had a good line with "They want to get jealous of me because I'm the Beyonce of the group?" :lol What's a "Lass Plex"? Is that a T-bone suplex? Tamina placed a convincing super-kick for the finish. I like how Becky's naive dash-to-the-rescue motif hasn't been discarded.



- Daniel Bryan proves again why he is a class act. DB does a great job of bringing fans into his world. His speech, focusing on what he loves most about wrestling (mimicking a suicide dive through the middle ropes) while transferring only his mesmerisation with his trade, was a treat to watch. He showed no signs of disappointment and remained entirely humble. I know it wasn't easy to keep it together for such an extended segment. His soaking up the sounds of the crowd - with eyes closed - and his tearing up only slightly - when describing his family in the stands during events - showed what a skillful orator he is. Few have displayed his ability to connect with large crowds. DB's use of Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" as his theme music couldn't have been more fitting. He's like a conductor. Some athletes have had the foresight to leave their vocation on a high note. Their legacies remain in the collective memory forever untarnished. The lasting impression I will now be left with - when reflecting upon Daniel Bryan's accomplishments in WWE - is how he left the ring on top, after struggling to reach the pinnacle, his heart still saying YES even though his body was saying NO. Brian Danielson is a young man with his whole life ahead of him. What's next? The sky's the limit. He certainly has more charisma than most of the gentlemen, and ladies, currently running to become POTUS. I'm not so sure that Brian Danielson is finished working around the squared circle but, whatever he decides to do, I'm sure he'll have an impact. #ThankYouDanielBryan (Y)


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Fun show. It featured some things I liked and some things think are just straight out terrible.

The terrible:

A finish of Ziggler-Owens match. Lets pretend wrestling is real, how dumb must be a referee to score that pin? 

Brie Bella leeching off from Bryans retirement. Awful. She does that all the time, she even encoureges fans to chant "YES" when she performs those terrible knee strikes (I mean they are terrible in her execution, not in general)

Usos on my TV

Brock forced to share ring with those two and old Trips. None of them are in Brocks league.

Becky lost her match

The good\fun:

Big E. He's great. 

Ryberg. I was strongly against people chanting "Goldberg" when Ryback debuted several years ago, but now it's his and wwes fault. WWE sanctioned his gear change, cant believe they didn't realize what will happen.

BeckPlex City. The one outside the ring was tough. 

Charlottes perfomance in a match against some jobber. (I know who Foxy is, but jobber is a word here) 

Miz Reel. Cool. AJ is the most entertaining part of WWE and he's not even receivin a good booking. I'll be really mad if he loses tho. 



I also think that only Daniel Bryan fans could sit through the ending without fast forwarding. I'm not a fan of his (neither a hater) and I wasn't into the segment. ANyway, hope it's not a swerve.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

SlowmanBrains said:


> I'll give you 50 bucks if you can tell me which one is who.


Okay, send me your paypal details


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

SlowmanBrains said:


> I'll give you 50 bucks if you can tell me which one is who.



The Tuque and the bib make it look obvious that WWE is trying to avoid the comparisons, and then they alter his ring attire from the singlet to black trunks? fpalm FAIL.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

The Traditionalist said:


> The Tuque and the bib make it look obvious that WWE is trying to avoid the comparisons, and then they alter his ring attire from the singlet to black trunks? fpalm FAIL.


Didn't Ryback a while ago blame some blogger for starting the Goldberg chants? Like WWE fans are too stupid to realize WWE is trying to come up with Goldberg 2.0? I'm sure this isn't what Ryback wants to do but the reality is that he's a cheap version of Goldberg. A lame ripoff.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

"I love you, kid"

Easily the most I've ever liked Michael Cole.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

SlowmanBrains said:


> Didn't Ryback a while ago blame some blogger for starting the Goldberg chants?


A quick web search offers enough articles attributing such a statement to Ryback. I'm not sure whether complaining was just a way to get attention or not? Complaining wears thin quickly though. 



SlowmanBrains said:


> Like WWE fans are too stupid to realize WWE is trying to come up with Goldberg 2.0?


While it's important for wrestlers - and promotions - to coax reactions from the crowd, I don't think it serves a worthwhile purpose to treat fans as though they lack the requisite intelligence. I don't know anyone who enjoys being patronised. 



SlowmanBrains said:


> I'm sure this isn't what Ryback wants to do but the reality is that he's a cheap version of Goldberg. A lame ripoff.


I work under the assumption that neither WWE, not Ryback, are interested in a tribute persona. However, I'm not exactly sure what could be done with his character atm. It's possible that creative is worried that Ryback will garner no reaction from the crowd at all? Until creative can figure out what to do, maybe it's best for Ryback to remain in the consciousness of fans - even if they are annoyed - rather than have him fade completely into the background? The Big Guy is athletic with an excellent physique. Goldberg was a destroyer and WWE is already deploying the best example of that prototypical role in Brock Lesnar. There's no reason why Ryback can't be a credible threat/obstacle in the mid-card. It's difficult to build some of the wrestlers back up again when they've been torn down, in front of the cameras, so many times before. It's obvious Ryback needs to be re-invented.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope this is a complete, competitive retirement and we don't see bryan plying his trade a year down the line in ROH or PWG or any of that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Whatever Bryan does, he should stay away from a WWE on-screen character. He wants to wrestle, and with that option ruled out, he (and we) would constantly be reminded of what he´s lost.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The5star_Kid said:


> I hope this is a complete, competitive retirement and we don't see bryan plying his trade a year down the line in ROH or PWG or any of that.


I know it was a great, heartfelt retirement and everything. His speech was probably the best retirement speech I've ever seen but if it turns out at some point he ends up healthy and there's nothing wrong with him wrestling then I see no reason for him to not do it elsewhere if the WWE won't allow it. Afterall it is his passion and it's obviously what he loves to do, if he's able to do what he loves then I'd see nothing wrong with that.

It's not like HBK who had an amazing long career, and went out with a retirement angle on the biggest stage in the main event. As a performer he never really got any closure wrestling wise and was still one of the very best in the ring when he was forced to retire. It's a pity.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

When Maggle Cole said "love you kid."

:vincecry


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I remember when Eddie passed away I teared up and felt empty which as a teenager was rather unusual. Eddie really caught my heart as a performer because he was so damn good. I teared for Bryan and I truly felt empty and truly sympathized with him now in my adulthood. Sincerity and humbleness really can touch one's heart. I think anyone whose struggled to reach their dreams can see how emotional of a decision it was for Daniel. When I did watch some ROH in my teenage years 03-08 I truly thought Joe, AJ, Nigel, Punk, Aries would be the generation that would be on top of my adulthood. Now as a fan I'm left with Rollins, Owens, Zayn, a punished jobbing Rusev, a underutilized Barrett an aging AJ, Aries and Joe. Something tells me Bryan will be wrestling somewhere again, I think he retired from WWE, I don't care if you call me a conspiracy nut job. I see one final match somewhere in the next year.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

cried like a baby. First time thats happened since Eddie and Benoit tribute shows. awful news, but truthfully we all seem to be taking it harder than him.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

The contract signing I enjoyed a lot. Didn't go on and on, they just signed and got violent. 

ENOUGH with these god damn Ziggler/Owens matches. 

Brie Bella riding that dual sympathy train all the way to a title shot. What a joke :Rollins 

AJ Styles is being treated well so far. That's good. Didn't mind the Highlight reel/Miz TV this week. If Jericho goes into heel mode, this could be a good feud for Mania.

Ambrose/Lesnar is a fresh new dynamic even if its not gonna last long. Straight talking Ambrose is MILES better than the Lunatic Cringe but then we already knew that. 

I won't mind Sasha/Becky Vs Team Who Gives a F**k? as long as Sasha/Becky win at FastLane. Its nice to get a feud outside of the title I guess.

Tables match was fun.

Heartfelt speech by Daniel Bryan for his retirement. I always feel bad for a top talent when he has to retire because of injury, not because it was his choice. Was never a mega fan of his character but he seems a nice guy out of the ring and he was a tremendous wrestlers. He'll always have WM30 which was a great moment. 

Obviously the RAW was dominated by the end but I was entertained enough by it. They don't have enough to fill three hours at the moment though.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Best Raw of the Year so far imo. Brock/Ambrose segments were pure GOLD and very memorable. Styles/Jericho segment was fantastically done. Got a surprising Dudleys heel turn. And of course Daniel Bryan providing us with one of the greatest moments in Raw history. Amazing!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

NJ88 said:


> I know it was a great, heartfelt retirement and everything. His speech was probably the best retirement speech I've ever seen but if it turns out at some point he ends up healthy and there's nothing wrong with him wrestling then I see no reason for him to not do it elsewhere if the WWE won't allow it. Afterall it is his passion and it's obviously what he loves to do, if he's able to do what he loves then I'd see nothing wrong with that.
> 
> It's not like HBK who had an amazing long career, and went out with a retirement angle on the biggest stage in the main event. As a performer he never really got any closure wrestling wise and was still one of the very best in the ring when he was forced to retire. It's a pity.


I doubt he'll ever be healthy enough to compete at the highest level.


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

Why didn't they get a heel to 'retire' Bryan..like at any point..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Speaking of which, where you at @Empress ?


I was at my friend's funeral earlier in the day but seeing Bo made me smile. :grin2:

Daniel's retirement speech gutted me, but I'm glad he gets to leave the ring on his own power. It was a nice farewell. Although, I kept expecting a heel to come out. I was a little bit convinced it was a work, but it's a wrap for him. I hope he gets into the HOF this year.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The retirement speech was a perfect send off. Bryan getting one last chance to open his heart out to the fans to end the show, and I got the feeling he wanted to be out there for hours and the fans would still cheer. No interference or bullshit involvement from other guys. It was perfect.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

bryan's speech was easily the best segment on raw so far in 2016.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The only interesting part of Bryan's speech was when he mentioned Kane, the rest was just pure crap, the promo lasted too much, it helped me to sleep because it was boring as hell


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Empress said:


> I was at my friend's funeral earlier in the day but seeing Bo made me smile. :grin2:
> 
> Daniel's retirement speech gutted me, but I'm glad he gets to leave the ring on his own power. It was a nice farewell. Although, I kept expecting a heel to come out. I was a little bit convinced it was a work, but it's a wrap for him. I hope he gets into the HOF this year.


Daniel is not getting in the Hall of Fame this year, it is too early for him to get in this year, he might have to wait for a few years to get in


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

I do not want to search the entire thread for it but did Daniel retire due to concussions?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DVDfreaker said:


> I do not want to search the entire thread for it but did Daniel retire due to concussions?


Yes. He mentioned that he's had many of them. Here's the speech.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Empress said:


> Yes. He mentioned that he's had many of them. Here's the speech.


Thank you, it is sad to see young wrestlers retiring early due to concussions and injuries


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> How long until Alex Riley says something stupid?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696912968026615813
Now can we please drop this myth that Alex Riley is some jealous hater who wants all indy wrestlers to fuck off so he can get pushed in their place?



yeahright2 said:


> Whatever Bryan does, he should stay away from a WWE on-screen character. He wants to wrestle, and with that option ruled out, he (and we) would constantly be reminded of what he´s lost.


They might still use him for Total Divas as long as Brie is still employed there.



sewagerat said:


> Why didn't they get a heel to 'retire' Bryan..like at any point..


Because if he's so messed up that he can't wrestle, he shouldn't be doing anything physical period.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> I was at my friend's funeral earlier in the day but seeing Bo made me smile. :grin2:
> 
> Daniel's retirement speech gutted me, but I'm glad he gets to leave the ring on his own power. It was a nice farewell. Although, I kept expecting a heel to come out. I was a little bit convinced it was a work, but it's a wrap for him. I hope he gets into the HOF this year.


Well...fuck. Now I feel bad. :serious:

Agreed on the rest, although I did get a chuckle at how people saying that his haircut and trimmed beard were proof that he was indeed hanging it up. :lol


----------



## catboyslim (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone else surprised? That might be the wrong word but how he picked out Glenn as first man to say thanks to on the roster for being the smartest man he knows?

Is that career advice while they were teaming or is that he's had a word in the last two weeks to tell him he's got his family and his wife and future kids to consider?

Also it was noticable he hugged Vince as the only one on the ramp before walking past shaking the hands of the Dudleys as they were just there? Was that a thank you to Vince for sticking to his guns and not wrecking his future? (And obviously WWE has to be careful these days but that is the correct thing to do now).

I would like to think they all really cared for his wellfare he seems a very nice bloke and hopefully very well thought of backstage.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm GUTTED to know that if I ever made it to WWE, that I will have no chance on having a match with Dbry...
Now, it feels like a dream has died and I'm starting second guessing whether all the sacrifice on the indies is worth it...What's the point in working to become the best wrestler in the world, and then having to retire after a BRIEF stint in the WWE because of injuries piling up and missing out on dream matches?

I've not had more than a single concussion that I'm aware of, but it could be years before WWE notices me as a performer because having a full time job and balancing that with wrestling overseas is INCREDIBLY hard to do if you don't relocate to wherever you want to make a name for yourself full time, which would mean giving up a great paying job at home.

Anyway, I wish Bryan all the best and hope that we get to see more of him in WWE in some capacity at least.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Random little thing I noticed was when Chris Jericho switched MizTV to the Highlight Reel, he said he wanted his pot plant for the set and it was the one Dean Ambrose gave him on SD a couple of weeks ago :lmao I love that he kept that thing


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Daniel Bryan's speech was great. Not as much of a tear-jerker as Ric Flair's or HBK's, but still pretty good and one fans will remember.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I just loved Ambrose's 'balls' line to Lesnar. 

Raw showed what kind of a feud they could have and maybe it could have led into WM, but alas.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose should have made a joke about Sable! :lol


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Punkhead said:


> Daniel Bryan's speech was great. Not as much of a tear-jerker as Ric Flair's or HBK's, but still pretty good and one fans will remember.


I found Bryan much more of tear-jerker because he is being forced to retire whereas with HBK it was by choice and with Flair he was just not that good anymore due to age. Bryan had to retire in the prime of his career. It is also why Edge's was more of a tear-jerker also.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> It's been an on going thing since KO's feud with Cena last summer. Started the first time KO sat on commentary for a Cena open challenge, story is Cole always disrespects KO and KO thinks Cole sucks at his job


*Ah okay, that must have been an episode I skimmed through. Oh well. :lol*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel terrible for Owens.


----------

